# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الثلاثاء 31 مارس 2015 عناويين الصحف الرياضية

## ابو البنات

*




*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يقهر هلال كادوقلي بثلاثية ويصعد للمركز الثاني
صعد المريخ للمركز الثاني على لائحة الدوري الممتاز عقب فوزه العريض على ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان ضمن الجولة العاشرة من الدوري الممتاز، سجل ثلاثية المريخ عبده جابر وكوفي وعنكبة على مدار الشوطين ليرفع المريخ بالنتيجة رصيده الى 17 نقطة في المركز الثاني ويبقى هلال كادوقلي في نقاطه العشر.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مريخ الفاشر يرغب في الصعود للصدارة أمام هلال كردفان اليوم
سيكون مريخ الفاشر أمام فرصة كبيرة للصعود لصدارة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مع مرور عشر جولات من انطلاقة المنافسة في حال حقق الفوز على ضيفه هلال الأبيض عندما يستضيفه في الخامسة الا ربعاً من عصر اليوم باستاد النقعة بالفاشر، ويدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد 16 نقطة سيرفع رصيده إلى 19 نقطة متقدماً على الهلال بنقطة الذي أجّل الاتحاد مباراته أمام الرابطة في الجولة العاشرة إلى الرابع عشر من أبريل المقبل ولن يفوت مريخ الفاشر فرصة الصعود للصدارة في مباراة اليوم بيد أنه قد يجد صعوبات في المباراة لأن الفريق الضيف يرغب هو الآخر في تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة، ولهلال الأبيض 13 نقطة والفوز في مباراة اليوم سيجعله يقترب أكثر نحو مراكز المقدمة ولذلك يتوقع أن تأتي مباراة اليوم مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين يستمتع بها الجمهور الذي سيتابعها من داخل ملعب النقعة بالفاشر.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب المريخ يشيد بالانتصار على أسود الجبال
أشاد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ بالانتصار الذي حققه فريقه على هلال كادوقلي في الجولة العاشرة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقال إن مباراة هلال كادوقلي كانت مفاجئة بالنسبة له ولم تكن في حساباته تماماً لكن اتحاد الكرة برمج المباراة على نحوٍ مفاجئ لنادي المريخ, وأضاف: برغم كل ذلك تحققت لنا مكاسب عديدة من أداء تلك المباراة فقد كانت تجربة مفيدة وقوية وجعلتني اطمئن على أن فريقي بلغ درجة ممتازة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية قبل السفر إلى لواندا لمواجهة كابوسكورب وأشاد غارزيتو بهلال كادوقلي ووصفه بالفريق المميز ذاكراً أنه لعب مباراة جيدة وقدم تجربة حقيقية لفريقه قبل المباراة الأفريقية الشرسة التي تنتظره أمام كابوسكورب. و رأى غارزيتو أنه خرج بجملة مكاسب من مباراته أمام هلال كادوقلي ونجح في تصحيح العديد من الأخطاء التي صاحبت الأداء في سابق المباريات وأنهى أزمة التهديف بعد أن أفلح لاعبوه في تسجيل ثلاثة أهداف كانت ثمرة حقيقية للتعاون بين اللاعبين وابتعادهم عن الأنانية التي كانت سبباً رئيسياً في ضياع الفرص السهلة لأن وانغا تولى الصناعة لعبده جابر مثلما نجح اوكراه في صناعة هدف لعنكبة بطريقة مميزة واعتقد أن تعاون اللاعبين يقلل كثيراً من إهدار الفرص السهلة، وتحدث غارزيتو عن مباراة الإياب التي تنتظر فريقه أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي ونفى أن تكون لديه الرغبة في خوض تلك المباراة بخطة دفاعية محكمة من أجل الحفاظ على المكسب الذي حققه في جولة الذهاب عندما كسب المباراة بهدفين دون رد مؤكداً أنه سيلعب مباراة الإياب بطريقة متوازنة وسيعمل على القيام بمناوشات هجومية تجبر منافسه الأنغولي على التزام منطقته حتى لا يلعب فريقه تحت الضغط.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مدرب أسود الجبال: الأخطاء الفردية وراء الخسارة أمام المريخ
رأى الكابتن جلال كادوقلي المدير الفني لهلال كادوقلي أن فريقه لعب مباراة كبيرة أمام المريخ وما كان يستحق الخسارة بالثلاثة لأن فريقه كان يستطيع أن يسجل هدفين على الأقل وأضاف: صحيح أن المريخ قدم مباراة جيدة واستفاد من الحلول الفردية المتاحة لعدد من لاعبيه المميزين في حسم نتيجة المباراة بثلاثية لكن هذا لا ينفي أن هناك العديد من الأخطاء الفردية التي صاحبت الأداء في المباراة مشيراً إلى أن نجوم المريخ وقعوا في أخطاء عديدة كان يمكن أن تكلّف الفريق الكثير لو استفاد منها لاعبوه وتمنى أن يعالج الجهاز الفني بالمريخ تلك الأخطاء قبل مواجهة كابوسكورب لأن هذه الأخطاء اذا وقعت في المباراة الأفريقية سيدفع الفريق ثمنها غالياً ورأى جلال أن الانضباط الوظيفي غائب تماماً في المريخ الأمر الذي ساعد فريقه في وضع الفرقة الحمراء تحت الضغط معظم فترات المباراة، وأقر جلال كادوقلي بأن هناك العديد من الأخطاء التي رافقت أداء لاعبيه في المباراة واستفاد منها المريخ في الوصول لشباكه ثلاث مرات مبيناً أن الفوارق الكبيرة في الجانب المهاري والبدني رجحّت كفة المريخ الذي استفاد من توافر حلول فردية ممتازة في تسجيل ثلاثة أهداف حسمت المباراة لمصلحته ويعتقد جلال كادوقلي أن الهدف المبكر الذي سجله عبده جابر للمريخ كان عاملاً حاسماً في خسارة فريقه للمباراة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يختبر البدلاء وبكري المدينة أمام شباب ناصر اليوم
يختتم المريخ تحضيراته لمواجهة كابوسكورب الأنغولي ويخوض الفريق في الخامسة من عصر اليوم تجربة إعدادية أمام شباب ناصر يتوقع أن يعمل الجهاز الفني من خلالها على تجهيز اللاعب بكري المدينة الموقوف عن المشاركة مع فريقه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسيختبر الجهاز الفني للمريخ كذلك عدد من العناصر التي سيحتاجها الفريق في مباراته أمام كابوسكورب وقد لا يدفع غارزيتو بالمهاجم المالي تراوري الذي استبعده تماماً من قائمته لمباراة الأسود أمس بعد أن تفاقمت الخلافات أكثر بين المدير الفني والمهاجم المالي المثير للمشاكل والأزمات وربما شارك بلة جابر منذ البداية حتى يعمل غارزيتو على تجهيزه أكثر مع احتمال إتاحة الفرصة لضفر الذي تجاوز الإصابة التي تعرض لها مؤخراً.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مجلس المريخ يجتمع باتحاد الكرة ظهر اليوم
يعقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مهماً مع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ظهر اليوم بعد أن خاطب مجلس إدارته الاتحاد رسمياً بهذا الاجتماع أمس واستفسر اتحاد الكرة عن ما وراء البيان الصادر من الاتحاد ونادي الهلال أمس والذي تناول قضية لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة الأمر الذي يؤكد أن المريخ طرفاً فيما دار بين الهلال والاتحاد بخصوص اللاعب وأثار البيان الصادر عن الاتحاد ونادي الهلال شكوك نادي المريخ الذي يرغب في توضيحات كافية من اتحاد الكرة في الاجتماع الذي سينعقد اليوم.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الخرطوم الوطني ينفي اتفاقه على تجربة إعدادية مع المريخ
نفى السيد فؤاد نقة الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم الوطني أن يكون ناديه قد اتفق مع المريخ على تجربة إعدادية اليوم مبيناً أن الاتصالات بينهم ونادي المريخ توقفت بعد المستجدات التي طرأت بسبب البرمجة التي أقدم عليها اتحاد الكرة وبالتالي لم يطلب منهم المريخ تجربة جديدة لذلك قاموا بتسريح اللاعبين فور انتهاء مباراة الفريق أمام أهلي شندي، وأشار نقة إلى أن الجهاز الفني منح اللاعبين راحة لمدة يومين على أن تستأنف التدريبات بعد ذلك بصورة طبيعية، وأشاد نقة بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه اللاعبون في مباراة أهلي شندي ذاكراً أن تلك المباراة كانت الأروع والأجمل في الممتاز وكان الخرطوم الأجدر بالنصر لولا سوء الطالع الحقيقي الذي لازم الفريق.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الأرباب يتكفل بتسديد الغرامة المالية الموقعة على هيثم مصطفى لمصلحة المريخ
تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن السيد صلاح ادريس راعي نادي أهلي شندي والرئيس السابق لنادي الهلال أعلن عن التزامه بدفع الغرامة المالية التي وقّعتها لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بحق اللاعب هيثم مصطفى عندما ألزمته بدفع مبلغ 110 مليون جنيه بسبب إخلاله بالعقد الذي كان يربطه بنادي المريخ وذكر الأرباب أن هيثم يستحق أن يقدم له كل شئ لأنه أفنى زهرة شبابه بالهلال وقدم له عُصارة جهده وخبراته وموهبته الرفيعة ثم عاد ليواصل العطاء وليقدم كل خبراته لأهلي شندي الذي سيرد له الجميل وسيقف معه في مواجهة العقوبة الصادرة بحقه حتى يواصل نشاطه بصورة طبيعية مع النمور.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديك العافية الحبيب ابوالبنات
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يديك العافية الحبيب ابوالبنات



تسلم حبيبنا ود البقعة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﻠﻚ
ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻐﻪ
ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻮﻥ 2/1000
*ﺍﻣﺲ ﻟﻘﻴﻨﺎ ﺣﻤﺎﻡ
*ﺣﻤﺎﻡ ﺑﺸﺒﻪ ﺍﺑﻮﻫﻮ
*ﺍﺧﺪ ﺗﻼﺗﻪ ﺯﻱ ﺍﺑﻮﻫﻮ
* ﺍﺻﻠﻨﺎ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻧﻠﻘﻲ ﺣﻤﺎﻡ
* ﻣﻦ ﺷﺎﻛﻠﺔ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻭﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻭﻫﺎﻡ
*ﺑﻨﺪﻳﻬﻮ ﺗﻼﺗﻪ ﻃﻮﺍﻟﻲ
*ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺍﻧﻨﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻧﻜﻦ ﺟﻴﺪﻳﻦ
* ﺍﻻ ﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﺳﺄﻝ
*ﺍﺳﺄﻝ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﻳﻪ
* ﺍﻻﻣﺲ ﺩﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺴﺄﻟﻜﻢ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﻛﺮﺓ
ﻗﺪﻡ ؟؟؟؟
* ﺯﻭﻝ ﻣﺤﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺕ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻄﻠﻊ ﺍﺻﻔﺮ
*ﻭﻣﺤﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺕ ﺍﻻﺻﻔﺮ ﻳﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻪ
*ﻭﻳﻘﺘﻞ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﻲ ﺭﺍﻳﺎﺕ
ﺗﺪﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻠﻞ ﻣﻦ
ﺧﻴﺎﻟﻮ
* ﺍﻻﻣﺲ ﺩﻳﻞ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ؟؟؟
* ﻭﻟﻤﺘﻴﻦ ﻧﻈﻞ ﺣﻘﻞ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﻻﻭﻻﺩ
ﺻﻼﺡ ؟؟؟؟
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
*ﻧﺎﺱ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻟﻌﺒﻮﺍ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ
* ﻭﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻳﺮﻧﻮ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻧﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ
* ﺑﺲ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﺷﺪﺓ ﻭﺗﺰﻭﻝ
*ﻣﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﻳﻠﻌﺒﻮﺍ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻃﻮﺍﻟﻲ
*ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻣﺎ ﻣﻄﻤﺌﻦ ﻳﺎ ﻏﺮﺯﻩ
*ﻣﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﻪ ﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺩﻭﺩ
ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺑﻜﺜﻴﺮ
*ﻓﺮﺍﺟﻲ ﻭﺑﻠﻪ ﻟﺴﻪ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﻳﻦ
* ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﺟﺎﺏ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺣﺒﺔ ﺗﺮﺍﺧﻲ
ﻛﺪﻩ
* ﻭﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻭﻳﻮﻡ ﻛﺪﻩ
* ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺄﺧﺬ ﺍﻭﻻﺩﻧﺎ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺑﺠﺪﻳﻪ
ﺍﻛﺒﺮ
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
*ﺍﺣﺘﺮﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺿﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
ﺗﻬﺪﺭ
*ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺻﻞ ﺷﻨﻮ ؟؟؟
*ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺷﻔﺖ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻲ ﻣﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﻳﺸﻮﺗﻬﺎ
ﺑﻠﻪ
* ﻗﻠﺖ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﻣﻔﺮﻭﺽ ﻧﺸﻮﺗﻬﺎ ﺑﺮﻩ
*ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﺨﺶ
*ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻪ ﺩﻱ ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻩ ﻭﻗﻔﻪ ﻳﺎ ﻏﺮﺯﻩ
* ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺬﺍﺕ ﻗﺪ ﻧﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺿﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ
ﻻﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻧﺠﻮﻻ
*ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
*ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻮﻥ ﻛﺴﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺣﺎﻳﺒﻨﻮﻫﺎ
* ﻭﻣﺎ ﺑﻨﻮﻫﺎ
* ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻪ ﻛﺴﺮﻭﺍ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺣﺎﻳﺒﻨﻮﺍ
* ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﻟﻮ ﻛﺴﺮ ﺳﻨﻮﻧﻮ ﻣﺎ
ﺑﻘﻮﻣﻦ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ
*ﻳﺘﻌﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﺲ
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻘﻴﻒ ﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﺧﺰﻧﺔ ﺣﻜﻮﻣﻴﻪ ﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ
ﺭﺳﻮﻡ
* ﺑﻌﺪ ﻳﻮﺭﻳﻚ ﺭﺳﻮﻣﻚ
*ﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ
*ﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﻟﻴﻪ ؟؟
*ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻐﻪ
* ﻭﻟﻮ ﺭﺳﻮﻣﻚ ﻋﺸﺮﺓ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ
*ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻴﻪ ﺍﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻩ
ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ
* ﺩﻱ ﺑﺲ ﻳﺎﻫﺎ ﻗﺼﺔ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻋﻤﻚ ﺷﺒﺸﻪ
* ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻐﻪ
* ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻘﺒﻀﻮ
*ﺍﺑﻘﻮﺍ ﻋﺸﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺷﺒﺸﻪ
* ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻐﻪ
* ﺍﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺩﻋﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻨﺘﺮﻳﺎﺕ
ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻼﺷﺎﺕ
* ﻋﻤﻚ ﺷﺒﺸﻪ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻌﻞ
* ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ
* ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺯﺍﻍ
* ﻭﺑﺮﺿﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ
*ﻗﻮﺩﻭﻳﻦ ﺟﺎ ؟؟؟؟
* ﻣﻌﻘﻮﻟﻪ ﺷﺮﻛﻪ ﺗﺘﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﺭﺑﺎﺣﻬﺎ ؟؟؟
*ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺻﻼﺕ ﻃﻴﺒﻪ !!!
* ﻃﻴﺐ ﻭﻛﺖ ﺑﺘﺘﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺭﺑﺎﺣﻬﺎ
ﻭﺑﺘﺸﺘﻐﻞ ﺳﺎﻱ
* ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺴﻤﻮﻫﺎ ﺷﺮﻛﻪ ﺣﺎﺳﻴﻦ ﺑﻴﻜﻢ
*ﺑﺪﻝ ﻓﻮ ﻫﻮﻧﻎ ﻭﻃﻮﻃﺤﺎﻧﻴﻪ
*ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ ﻓﻮ ﻫﻮﻧﻎ ﺍﻟﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻣﻴﺰﻭ
* ﺑﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺯﺣﻠﻘﺎﻧﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ
*ﺑﺘﺰﺣﻠﻖ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺗﻼﺗﻪ ﺗﻼﺗﻪ
* ﺗﺨﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻓﺘﺘﺎﺡ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺰﺣﻠﻘﺎﻧﻴﻪ
*ﻛﺮﺩﻧﻪ ﻭﻓﻄﻮﻣﻪ ﻭﺭﻭﺷﺎ
* ﻣﺘﺰﺣﻠﻘﻴﻦ ﻭﺵ
*ﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﺰﺣﻠﻖ
* ﻻﻧﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻜﻠﻤﻮﻫﻮﺍ ﺑﻲ ﺷﻲ ﺍﻻ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ
ﻣﻜﺘﻮﺏ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻀﻲ
ﻭﻛﺪﻩ
* ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﺣﻠﻘﻪ ﻣﺎ ﻣﻜﺘﻮﺑﻪ
*ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺎ ﻋﻤﺪﻩ
*ﺧﻠﻴﻚ ﻭﺍﻗﻒ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ ﻭﺍﻣﺴﻚ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺷﺒﺸﻪ
ﻗﻮﻱ
* ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻐﻪ ﻳﺎ ﻋﻤﻚ
*ﺍﻫﺎ
* ﻓﻄﻮﻣﻪ ﺍﺧﺘﻲ
* ﺍﺑﻌﺪﻱ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻣﻴﻦ ﺩﻱ
* ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺟﻢ ﻣﻨﺘﺸﺮ ﻭﻫﺎﺍﺍﺍﺍﻳﺞ
* ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺗﺠﻴﻚ ﻋﺪﻭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺎﻝ ﺩﻳﻞ
* ﻭﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﻪ
*ﺍﻟﺒﺒﺮﺟﻢ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﺘﻌﺐ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ
* ﻭﺍﻻﺛﺮ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺮﻭﺡ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ
* ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺵ ﺑﺒﻘﻲ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﺤﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻟﻴﻦ
ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
* ﺣﻔﺮﻩ ﻭﺣﻔﺮﻩ ﻭﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﺣﻔﺮﻩ
*ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻪ ﻟﺴﻪ ﺑﺘﻜﻠﻤﻮﺍ ﻋﻦ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ
ﺑﻜﺮﻱ
* ﻭﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻣﺎﺷﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﻟﻮﺯﺍﻥ
*ﺍﻏﺸﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ ﻣﻌﺎﻛﻢ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻭﺷﺎ
* ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻋﺎﺯﻣﻜﻢ ﻏﺪﺍ
*ﻓﻴﻔﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺎ ؟؟؟
*ﺍﻫﺎ
*ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺰﻣﺰ
*ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻓﻮ ﻫﻮﻧﻎ ﻗﺎﻝ
* ﺳﻦ ﻓﻦ ﺍﻫﺎﻫﻮ ﻓﺎﻧﻜﻲ ﻭﻳﻠﻲ ﻣﺰﻣﺰ
* ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ﻳﺎ ﻋﻤﻚ
*ﺯﻋﻼﻥ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ
* ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻒ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻴﻨﻲ ﻣﺰﻣﺰ ﺩﻩ
ﺍﺟﻴﺐ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﻓﺎﻧﻜﻲ
ﻭﻭﻳﻠﻲ
*ﻭﻗﺎﻝ
* ﻧﻲ ﻫﺎﻭ ﻣﺰﻣﺰ ﻧﻲ ﻫﺎﻭ ﺍﻥ ﺳﻦ ﻧﻬﻲ
ﻧﻲ ﻫﺎﻭ ﻫﻮﻭﻭﻭ
* ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﻟﻮ ﺳﻠﻢ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺴﻠﻢ
ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻮﻭﻭﻭﻭ
*ﻭﻗﺎﻝ
* ﺍﻥ ﺗﻮﻳﺰ ﺟﺎﻳﻠﺪ ﻧﻴﻬﺎ ﻧﻴﻬﺎ ﺗﻘﻠﺪﻥ
* ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻟﻌﺒﻨﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﻠﻴﺪ
*ﺍﺻﻠﻴﻪ
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
*ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺩﻳﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻓﺎﻫﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﻻ ﻣﺎ ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻳﻦ
ﻳﻔﻬﻤﻮﺍ ؟؟
*ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﻗﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ
ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺗﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ
ﻗﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩﻳﻦ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻔﻴﻦ
ﺗﺎﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﻟﺪﻭﻟﺘﻴﻦ
ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻋﻦ ﺑﻌﺾ
* ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻟﻮ ﺟﺮﻱ
*ﺍﺫﺍ ﻟﺤﻘﺘﻮﻫﻮﺍ ﺷﻜﻮﺗﻜﻢ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﻪ
* ﺍﻟﺒﺠﺮﻱ ﻭﺭﺍﻫﻮ ﻣﻨﻮ ؟؟؟
* ﺍﺗﻔﺮﻏﻮﺍ ﻟﻲ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺷﺒﺸﻪ ﺩﻩ ﻭﺷﻮﻓﻮﺍ
ﺣﺎﺗﺘﻤﻮﻫﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻳﻦ
*ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻱ ﻭﺭﺍ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺠﺪﻱ ﻳﺎ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﻪ
ﻭﺭﻭﺷﺎ ﻭﻣﺠﺪﻱ
*ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﺭﻭﺷﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﻠﻀﻐﻂ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﺳﺎﻣﻪ
* ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﺋﺮ
* ﻛﺎﻧﻮ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻓﺎﺀ ﻛﻠﻬﻢ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﻳﻦ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺠﻞ
ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﻲ
*ﻭﻛﺄﻧﻬﻢ ﺭﻫﻦ ﺍﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﺭﻭﺷﺎ ﻳﺪﻭﺍ ﻣﻨﻮ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ
* ﻳﺎﺭﻭﺷﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺐ ﻏﻴﺮﻫﺎ
*ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
* ﺗﻌﺠﺒﻨﻲ ﺟﻮﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﻴﻪ
* ﻭﺗﺬﻛﺮﻧﻲ ﺑﺎﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﻀﺖ
* ﺯﻣﺎﺍﺍﺍﻥ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻛﻨﺎ ﺻﻐﺎﺭ
* ﻣﺼﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﺮﻩ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻏﺮﺏ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ
* ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻴﻬﻮ ﻧﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺟﻮﻡ ﻣﻨﻘﺰﻩ
*ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺗﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺴﻴﻪ ﻻ ﺍﻧﺴﺎﻩ
*ﻭﻣﺼﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ ﻟﻠﻈﻬﺮﻩ ﺑﺮﺿﻮ ﻣﺎ
ﺑﻨﺴﺎﻫﻮ
* ﺍﺳﺄﻟﻮﺍ ﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻐﻪ ﻋﻢ ﺷﺒﺸﻪ
* ﺑﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺘﺬﻛﺮﻭﺍ
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﻣﻮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ
ﻟﻠﻜﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺘﻴﺮﻩ
* ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺻﺤﺔ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻛﺘﻴﺮﻩ
* ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﻄﻼﻥ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﻄﻌﻬﺎ
ﻛﺮﺩﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺍﺳﻮ
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﺒﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻣﻀﻲ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
*ﻣﻨﻬﺎ
*ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻩ 91/1 ﻣﻦ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻣﻼﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻴﻪ ﻟﺴﻨﺔ 1983
ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
* ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺑﺎﻃﻼ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﺧﺘﻞ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺭﻛﻦ
ﺑﺎﺻﻠﻪ ﺍﻭ ﺑﻮﺻﻔﻪ
ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺻﺪﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻓﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻴﻪ
ﺍﻭ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺍﻧﻌﺪﻡ ﻓﻴﻪ
ﺍﻟﺮﺿﺎ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻞ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ
ﻳﺘﻮﺍﻓﺮ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺷﻜﻞ ﻳﻘﺮﻩ
ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻻﻧﻌﻘﺎﺩﻩ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻭﺭﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ
ﻧﺺ ﺧﺎﺹ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺫﻟﻚ
*ﻏﺎﻳﺘﻮ ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻭﺍﺛﻘﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻫﻠﻴﺔ
ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﺛﻘﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺭﺿﺎ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻭﻭﺍﺛﻘﻴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻧﻮ
ﻭﺭﻗﺔ ﻛﺮﺩﻧﻪ ﻣﻜﺘﻮﺏ
ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
*ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﻋﺼﻤﺖ
* ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻭﻳﺴﻪ ﺯﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﻻﺣﻘﻪ ﺣﺠﺮ
ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺱ
* ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﻏﻠﻂ
*ﻭﺍﺛﻘﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻫﻠﻴﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻧﺘﻮﺍ ﻭﺍﺛﻘﻴﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻫﻠﻴﺔ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ
ﺍﻻﻃﺮﺍﻑ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻭﺷﺎ ؟؟؟
* ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺘﻮﻫﻮﺍ
ﺩﻩ
* ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ ﺩﻩ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻴﻪ ﻟﻴﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﺍﻧﺎﺑﺔ
ﻋﻦ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻭ ﻟﻴﺸﻬﺪ
ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ؟؟؟
* ﻛﺪﻱ ﺍﺗﺄﻛﺪﻭﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻫﻠﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﺒﻘﻴﻪ ﻳﺎ ﺭﻭﺷﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ
ﺗﻤﺸﻮﺍ ﻟﻮﺯﺍﻥ
*ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﺴﻜﻮﺍ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺩﻩ ﻳﻮﺩﻳﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻖ
* ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎ ﺍﺛﻖ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ
ﻗﺪ ﻣﺸﺖ ﺧﻄﻮﻩ
ﻟﻼﻣﺎﻡ
* ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺷﺒﺸﻪ ﺭﺻﻴﺪ ﻟﺒﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ
* ﻭﺧﻄﻮﻩ ﺍﻭﻟﻲ
*ﻳﻼ ﻫﻴﻼ ﻫﻴﻼ ﻭﻫﻴﻼ ﻫﻴﻼ
* ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ
* ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﺷﺒﺸﻪ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﻱ
* ﻻﺯﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻳﺴﺘﻠﻤﻮ
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
*ﺍﻣﻲ ﻋﻠﻤﺘﻨﻲ
*ﻣﺎﺗﺼﺪﻕ ﺟﺨﺎﺥ ﻭﻣﺎﺗﺘﺮﻳﺢ ﺑﻲ ﺑﺨﺎﺥ ﻳﺎ
ﻭﻟﺪﻱ
* ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
* ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺼﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻨﺼﺮﻛﻢ
*ﺍﻫﺎ
*ﻧﺠﻲ ﻟﻲ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺗﻮﻡ
* ﻛﺎﻥ ﺷﻔﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
* ﻓﻲ ﺧﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺳﻴﻪ ﻏﺮﺏ ﻋﺎﺑﺪﻳﻦ
*ﻃﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻪ ﻣﻠﻴﺎﻥ ﻃﺤﺎﻟﺐ ﻭﻃﻴﻦ
*ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻬﻮ ﻳﺸﺒﻪ ﺷﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ
ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻠﺒﻴﻦ
*ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺤﻪ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺗﺠﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﺪ ﻟﻠﻌﻴﻦ
*ﺍﻟﺨﻮﺭ ﺩﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺎﻟﻪ ﺩﻱ ﺳﻨﻴﻦ ﻭﺳﻨﻴﻦ
*ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﺠﻴﺐ ﺍﻳﺒﻮﻻ ﻟﻠﺼﻐﺎﺭ ﻭﻟﻠﻤﺴﻨﻴﻦ
* ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﻫﻴﻨﻴﻦ
ﺳﻠﻚ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎ
ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻙ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻭﺭﻳﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﻮﺭ ﺗﻀﻴﻊ ﺭﻳﺤﺔ
ﺍﻟﺒﺨﻮﺭ ﻭﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻭﺭ
ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
ﺳﻠﻚ
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

الأرباب يتكفل بتسديد الغرامة المالية الموقعة على هيثم مصطفى لمصلحة المريخ


تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن السيد صلاح ادريس راعي نادي أهلي شندي والرئيس السابق لنادي الهلال أعلن عن التزامه بدفع الغرامة المالية التي وقّعتها لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بحق اللاعب هيثم مصطفى عندما ألزمته بدفع مبلغ 110 مليون جنيه بسبب إخلاله بالعقد الذي كان يربطه بنادي المريخ وذكر الأرباب أن هيثم يستحق أن يقدم له كل شئ لأنه أفنى زهرة شبابه بالهلال وقدم له عُصارة جهده وخبراته وموهبته الرفيعة ثم عاد ليواصل العطاء وليقدم كل خبراته لأهلي شندي الذي سيرد له الجميل وسيقف معه في مواجهة العقوبة الصادرة بحقه حتى يواصل نشاطه بصورة طبيعية مع النمور.



 الطيور على اشكالها تقع .. كل قرين بالمقارن يقتدى .. اتلمى الطاؤوسى مع الخيلاء .. هذا افشل حلف والأثنين منفوخين فى الفارغه .. وهذا العقوبة ذر الرماد فى العيون وغرامه هايفه ولا تساوى حجم الجرم الذى ارتكبه هذا الطاؤوسى المنفوخ فى الفراغه .. ونقول لك يذهب الحرام من حيث اتى
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*كبد الحقيقة
 →☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
 →→☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆
  أوكراه ما بقعد برة!  * بحسابات المنافسة على لقب الدوري الممتاز.. النتيجة التي حققها المريخ  على هلال الجبال أكثر من رائعة. * بالنظر إلى موقع الزعيم من الروليت:  المحصلة مرضية. * بحسابات مساهمة المباراة في تجهيز فرقة المريخ للقاء  الحسم مع كابوسكورب التجربة جادة ومفيدة لكل من شاركوا فيها. * ولكن..  المقلق حقاً في لقاء الأمس وضوح عدم جاهزية معظم لاعبي المريخ من الناحية  البدنية. * بدءاً نقول إننا نتعاطف مع الفرنسي غارزيتو، الذي لم يخض أي  مباراة بفريق مكتمل الصفوف منذ بداية الموسم الحالي. * المريخ فريق سيء  الحظ ما يتعلق بالإصابات، وفوق ذلك فهو يعاني من ضعف بائن في ملف  (الانضباط). * لم يحدث أبداً أن وجد غارزيتو نفسه في موضع مفاضلة مع كل  لاعبيه، منذ بداية فترة الإعداد. * كان هناك على الدوام غيابات مؤثرة في  فريق بدأ موسمه بفقدان عدد من أهم اللاعبين، وعلى رأسهم أيمن سعيد وأوكراه  بسبب الإصابة، وتراوري بسبب مشاركته في بطولة إفريقيا للأمم. * حتى في  مباراة الأمس، فقد غارزيتو خدمات رمضان عجب وأحمد ضفر بسبب الإصابة، وبكري  المدينة بالإيقاف، وكالعادة غاب تراوري المتسيب. * أبى المالي أن ينضم  لمعسكر استمر يوماً واحداً فقط متعللاً بمرض والده، وحضر إلى الفندق بعد  الخامسة مساءً وطالب بالمشاركة في المباراة، وبالطبع لم يحظ طلبه بالإجابة،  من مدرب صارم لا يحب الخمج! * نتساءل عن سر تساهل مجلس المريخ مع لاعب  يتفنن في التسيب ويخرق كل لوائح النادي.. لماذا لا يعاقب؟ * أمن المالي  العقوبة فأساء الأدب مع مدربه، ورفض درفع ضريبة ناديه. * نعود لما بدأنا به  ونقول إن المستوى العام للياقة لاعبي المريخ لا ينبئ بخير. * أشرك غارزيتو  بلة جابر بعد طول غياب، وتوقعنا من اللاعب أن يجتهد لإقناع مدربه بأنه لا  يستحق أن يبتعد عن التشكيلة الأساسية، لكن بلة لم يكن جاهزاً ٌثبات جدارته  باللعب أساسياً لأنه أمضى معظم الفترة الماضية في حالة (حرد)، وتغيب عن عدد  كبير من التدريبات، لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يظهر بمستوىً ضعيف، وتنخفض  لياقته مع مرور الوقت بسبب عدم جاهزيته البدنية، ليضطر غارزيتو إلى سحبه في  الحصة الثانية! * أيمن سعيد يكثر من السقوط على الأرض بسبب ضعف لياقته،  لأنه يتفنن في التهرب من تدريبات اللياقة الشاقة ، لذلك ينخفض مردوده الدني  في الحصة الثانية لمعظم المباريات. * راجي عبد العايطي من اللاعبين  المصنفين بأنهم لا يحبون الخضوعه للتدريبات الشاقة، وممن يتغيبون عن  التدريبات تعللاً بأعذار لا يمكن ضبطه بها، مثل (آلام البطن)! * لذلك ينخفض  مردوده البدني في الشوط الثاني لكل مباراة يشارك فيها، ويضطر غارزيتو إلى  سحبه من الملعب كما فعل بالأمس! * الغاني كوفي.. لاعب منتج يسجل باستمرار،  ويمتلك مهارات جيدة، لكنه مهمل بشدة في أداء الواجب الدفاعي، ويكثر من  الاحتفاظ بالكرة والسقوط على الأرض، لذلك يصعب مهمة مدربه الذي يتردد  كثيراً في إشراك أوكراه معه في توليفة واحدة، لأن الغانيين لا يهتمان بأداء  الأدوار الدفاعية. * في لقاء الأمس لم نحس بوجود كوفي في الملعب إلى بعد  أن سجل هدفه الجميل، قبل أن يعاود الاختفاء ولا يظهر إلا في لحظات دخول  العربة لإسعافه كلما سقط أرضاً. * الحديث نفسه ينطبق على آلان وانغا الذي  لم نحس بوجوده إلا بالتمريرة الجميلة التي أهداها لعبده جابر وسجل منها  الأخير الهدف الأول، بعدها اختفى الكيني ولم يفتح الله عليه بأي تسديدة  باتجاه المرمى. * المستوى البدني المتواضع الذي شاهدناه للاعبي المريخ أمس  لن يساعدهم على أداء مباراة صعبة أمام خصم خطير في لواندا. * الأكثر  إزعاجاً من ضعف الجوانب البدنية لفرقة المريخ يتمثل في استمرار ظاهرة إهدار  ركلات الجزاء! * للمرة الرابعة على التوالي يفشل لاعبو المريخ في استثمار  ركلات الجزاء، وقد سار مصعب على درب بكري وأوكراه ووانغا، وسدد الكرة ضعيفة  فلم يجد الحارس أي صعوبة في صدها. * لو بلغت مباراة لواندا ركلات الترجيح  فعلى المريخ السلام! * الطريقة السيئة التي ينفذ بها لاعبو المريخ ركلات  الجزاء تجعلنا نشدد على ضرورة الاجتهاد لتسجيل هدف في شباك الفريق الأنغولي  بأرضه، كي تنعدم فرضية الاحتكام إلى ركلات الترجيح. * لياقة فريق المريخ  ليست على ما يرام، والسبب بقاء الفريق بلا معسكر طيلة الفترة الماضية. *  لذلك نطالب مجلس الإدارة والقطاع الرياضي بإخضاع الفريق إلى معسكر مغلق  يتمتع بأعلى درجات الانضباط، مع وضع ضوابط صارمة تحكم الخروج من الفندق،  على أمل أن يؤدي ضبط اللاعبين وإلزامهم بالخضوع إلى الراحة التامة بعد  التدريبات في تحسين مردودهم البدني في أخطر مباراة. * بخلاف ذلك سيعاني  المريخ الأمرين في مباراة شرسة وحساسة، نتوقع أن يواجه فيها الأحمر صعوبات  جمة من طاقم التحكيم الناميبي الذي سيدير المباراة. آخر الحقائق * مطلوب من  غارزيتو أن يمنح أوكراه اللعاب المزيد من الفرص، ولو بإشراكه كمهاجم ثانٍ،  لأنه يمتلك قدرات مهارية عالية وحلول فردية لا تتوافر لأي لاعب آخر في  المريخ. * أوكراه الموهوب يمكن أن ينجي المريخ من مطب كابوسكورب بمهاراته  الاستثنائية. * نعيد ونكرر استهجاننا للبيان الهزيل الذي أصدره الاتحاد  العام مع الهلال يوم أمس الأول! * البيان المريب يشير إلى صفقة مبهمة  أبرمها الاتحاد مع الهلال. * من يظنون أن البيان يهدف إلى حفظ ماء وجه  الهلال كي يلحس قرار الانسحاب فحسب واهمون! * ضم الاجتماع المريب ممثلين  اثنين للهلال مقابل أربعة ممثلين للاتحاد! * من مثلوا الاتحاد محسوبون من  غلاة مساندي الهلال في الاتحاد، وهم السكرتير مجدي شمس الدين، ونائبه طارق  عطا، ومساعدا السكرتير عبد العزيز شروني وزكي عباس! * يريدون استرضاء  الهلال بتجديد محاكمة بكري المدينة في لجنة الاستئنافات المركزية بعد أن  نظرت القضية ورفضت شكوى الهلال وأفتت بصحة تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ. * يحدث ذلك  بعد أن أشبع رئيس الهلال الكاردينال الاتحاد بالشتائم، وطعن في نزاهته  وهدده بالانسحاب. * حوى البيان إشارة خبيثة لقضية بكري المدينة، ورد فيها  ما يلي: (يؤمن الطرفان على ضرورة الاحتكام إلى المؤسسات العدلية المنصوص  عليها في النظام الأساسي، وعلى رأسها لجنة الاستئنافات المركزية، والتي  حددت اجتماعين لإصدار القرار النهائي في ما يتعلق بقضية اللاعب بكري عبد  القادر بنهاية الأسبوع)! * حسمت اللجنة القضية المذكورة، بقرار نهائي، وردت  على شكوى الهلال بالرفض، وحولت الشق المتعلق بالنزاع المالي بين النادي  واللاعب إلى لجنة تحكيم كي تفصل بين الطرفين. * فما الداعي إلى إعادة  القضية إلى لجنة الاستئنافات؟ * قرار اللجنة المذكورة بخصوص بكري نهائي ولا  يقبل الاستئناف. * حتى مجلس إدارة الاتحاد نفسه لا يستطيع أن ينقض القرار  المذكور. * إذا كان مجدي وبقية أفراد اللوبي الهلال يريدون استرضاء الهلال  بإصدار قرار جديد في قضية بكري المدينة، أو بمساعدة الهلال على التنصل من  إحالة النزاع المالي إلى التحكيم فسيكون من حق المريخ أن يتخذ أشد المواقف  تعنتاً في مواجهة هذا القرار (الخبيث)! * لو حدث ذلك فلن يواجه مجدي ومن  شايعوه مجلس المريخ، بل سيواجهون جماهير المريخ أولاً. * أي تجديد للتآمر  على بكري المدينة سيعني انسحاب المريخ من كل بطولات هذا الاتحاد الهزيل،  بأمر جماهير المريخ قبل مجلس إدارة النادي. * هل يريد مجدي أن يجدد مهزلة  استدعاء لجنة سمير فضل ثلاث مرات في يومٍ واحد لإجبارها على لحس قرارها كما  فعل في شكوى الخرطوم ضد الهلال في قانونية مشاركة سيدي بيه؟ * هلالاب  الاتحاد يلعبون بالنار لأنهم يتعمدون إهانة المريخ. * عليهم أن يرعووا  ويكفوا عن تطويع القوانين لخدمة ناديهم المحبب. * المريخ ليس شخشيخة في  أياديكم. * إهانة المريخ لها ثمن باهظ! * ارعووا قبل أن تجبروا الأحمر على  مواجهتكم بالطريقة التي تفهمونها. * إذا كنتم لا تستمعون إلا لمن يهددونكم  بالفوضى ويلوحون بالانسحاب فألف مرحباً بالانسحاب. * إعادة قضية بكري  المدينة للجنة الاستئنافات المركزية ستعني تدمير الموسم الكروي تماماً! *  آخر خبر: قد أعذر من أنذر.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*علم  الدين هاشم
 بهدوء
 مبروك للكابتن هيثم مصطفى !
 اخيرا نجح  اللوبي الذى يعمل لخدمة الكابتن هيثم مصطفى فى تمرير مخططه واستمالة لجنة  اللاعبين غير الهواة لمصلحة اللاعب المتمرد باصدار قرار مضحك لايرقي الى  مستوى العقوبة التى تتناسب مع حجم الجرم الذى ارتكبه اللاعب فى حق ناديه  وجماهيره رغم المعاملة الكريمة والحسنة التى ظل ينعم بها منذ توقيعه فى  الكشوفات الحمراء وحتى لحظة تطاوله وتعاليه وعدم احترامه للعقد الذى يربطه  مع المريخ ,, 
 فقد حكمت لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة برئاسة ( المرشح  الاتحادى ) الاستاذ مجدى شمس الدين بتغريم الكابتن المتمرد بدفع 100 مليون  جنيه تعويضا للمريخ ,, نعم مائة مليون جنيه فقط لاغير للاعب قبض من المريخ  دون وجه اضعاف هذا المبلغ الزهيد دون وجه حق وزاد عليه قلة احترام لمجلس  الادارة عندما رفض ثلاثة مرات على التوالي الاستجابة لكل نداءات المجلس  وقراراته التى تطالبه بالمثول امام اللجنة التى شكلها المجلس للتحقيق معه  فى عدم مواظبته ثم انقطاعه نهائيا عن التدريبات دون عذر مبرر !! بل اتخذت  اللجنة الكريمة قرارا يعفى اللاعب من عقوبة الايقاف بحجة ان الشهور الستة  التى توقف فيها كانت كافية لاعفائه من الايقاف ,, ان ماصدر عن لجنة  اللاعبين غير الهواة بالامس ماهو الا مشهد مؤسف من تمثيلية سيئة الاخراج  ظللنا نتابع بعض فصولها منذ اكثر من 6 اشهر بدأت بالتلكوء والتسويف  والتطويل واخيرا بقرارات مضحكة تعكس مدى الانحدار والانحطاط فى ادارة شؤون  كرة القدم فى عهد هذا الاتحاد ,, وهى قرارات لاتختلف كثيرا عن البيان  المخزى والهزيل الذى اصدره الاتحاد العام بالاشتراك مع الهلال فى اطار  ايجاد عذر يحفظ به لمجلس ادارة نادى الهلال ماء وجه بعد التهديد والوعيد  بالانسحاب وما ادراك ما الانسحاب الذى اكدنا منذ اول وهلة فى هذه المساحة  بان ( المريخ لن يعاقب والهلال لن ينسحب ) ,, حيث لا اختلاف يذكر بين  البيان المشترك الذى حاول به الاتحاد استرضاء الهلال بعدما اعترف الاخير  بحاكمية الاتحاد العام وبين قرار مكافأة واكرام هيثم مصطفى الذى اصدرته  لجنة اللاعبين المتمردين !! فهى الفعل تستحق هذا الاسم لانها تمهد الطريق  مستقبلا لكل لاعب محترف متعاقد فى ان يفسخ عقده من طرف واحد ويتوقف عن اداء  واجباته بعد مايقبض مقدم العقد ثم يذهب ليقبض من ناد اخر ويوقع له بموافقة  ومباركة الاتحاد العام نفسه مثلما فعل البرنس بانتقاله لاهلى شندى رغم انف  المريخ الذى كان يطالب بمعاقبة اللاعب واسترداد امواله منه !!
 طبعا لن  نطالب مجلس المريخ بالتصدى لهذه المهزلة والمسرحية البايخه التى كتبتها  واخرجتها لجنة مجدى شمس الدين ,, فالمجلس هو من فرط فى حقوقه بتساهله مع  لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواه التى حبست شكواه ضد هيثم لاكثر من ستة اشهر دون  ان يضغط عليها كما فعل مجلس الهلال فى شكواه ضد بكرى المدينة ,, عموما  نبارك للكابتن هيثم هذه المكرمة وللوبي الذى ظل يسانده ويقف الى جانبه  ونقول لجميع اللاعبين المتعاقدين انها دعوة لكم من اجل التمرد وقبض الثمن  مضاعفا فى الموسم الواحد ,, لاتفوتوا هذه الفرصة !
 فوز فنى ومعنوى
  نجح المريخ فى الفوز على هلال كادوقلي بثلاثة اهداف ملعوبة واداء جيد يطمئن  الجماهير على مستوى الفريق قبل التوجه الى انجولا لاداء مباراة الاياب ضد  كابو سبورت فى دور ال 32 ,, المباراة كشفت من جديد عن عبده جابر الذى قدم  اداءا مميزا وكان شعلة من النشاط فى المقدمة الهجومية بصناعة وتسجيل  الاهداف وحافظ على مستواه طوال الشوطين رغم انه لم يجد الدعم المطلوب من  زملائه فى وسط الملعب ,, استفاد غارزيتو من مباراة الامس فى الوقوف على  مستوى جميع اللاعبين والبدلاء الذين يسعى للاعتماد عليهم فى التشكيلة  الافريقية حيث بدأ ذلك واضحا فى الحصة الثانية من خلال التغييرات التى  اجراها فى التشكيلة بدخول على جعفر وتقديم علاء الى الوسط وتحول ايمن سعيد  للطرف اليمين مع دخول اوكرا الفنان وعنكبه فى الهجوم مما ساعد المريخ على  السيطرة الميدانية والاداء الهجومى المنظم ,, فى حين كانت النقطة السوداء  الوحيدة هى استمرار ظاهرة اهدار ركلات الجزاء وهى ظاهرة تستحق من غارزيتو  ان يتوقف عندها ويبحث لها عن حل جذرى قبل ان تتحول الى عقدة مزمنة يدفع  ثمنها المريخ فى كل مرة !
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺻﺤﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﻪ
  ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻌﺘﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﻭﻳﻀﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ....ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ...
  ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻱ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭ ﻧﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻠﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻟﻮﺍﻧﺪﺍ ...
  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭ ﺭﺩﻳﻔﻪ ﺗﺘﺤﻮﻝ ﻟﺤﻠﺒﻪ ﻣﻼﻛﻤﻪ ﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻛﻴﻨﻲ ﻛﻴﺒﻲ ...
  ﺍﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﻏﺮﺍﻣﻪ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ... ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ .. ﻟﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺐ ﻟﻠﺪﻓﺎﻉ
  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﻐﻮﻻ ...ﺍﻛﺮﻡ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻌﺎﻱ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﺲ ....
  √ﺻﺤﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻱ
  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻘﻬﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﻪ ﻋﺒﺪﻭ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ..ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻋﻨﻜﺒﻪ ﻭﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ
  ﻟﻜﺎﺑﻮﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ.. ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻬﺪﺩ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻋﺎﺩﻩ
  ﻗﻀﻴﻪ ...ﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﺠﻨﻪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻨﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ... ﺍﺷﺘﺒﺎﻙ ﻋﻨﻴﻒ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
  ﻛﻴﺒﻲ ﻭﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ... ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺧﺮﺟﺖ
  ﺑﻤﻜﺎﺳﺐ ﻋﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﺍﺳﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ... ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﻮﺽ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﻪ
  ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﻧﺎﺻﺮ ...ﻟﺠﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﻩ ﺗﻔﺼﻞ
  ﻓﻲ ﻗﻀﻴﻪ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ 
  ©ﻗﻮﻭﻥ ©
  °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
  ©ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻪ ©
  • ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻭﺭﺍﻕ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻧﻲ ﻭﻣﻀﻴﻔﻪ ﺳﺎﻧﻐﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻧﺰﺍﻝ ﺛﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ
  ﺑﺎﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
  • ﺟﺎﺳﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻘﺘﺤﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮ
  • ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻳﻔﻠﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺏ 10 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ .. ﺍﻟﺒﻬﻠﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﺨﻴﺮ
  • ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﺗﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺍﻋﻨﻪ ﻭﺩﻳﺎ
  • ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻤﻴﻠﻴﻪ
  • ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﺗﻘﺘﺤﻢ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﺗﻄﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻮﻩ
  • ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻀﺮﺏ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﺜﻼﺛﻪ
  •ﺍﻻﻃﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ : ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻲ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ
  °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
  © ﻋﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ©
  • ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﺄﺕ ﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
  • ﻛﺎﺭﻳﻜﺎ.. ﺍﻟﺸﻐﻴﻞ .. ﻓﻴﺼﻞ.. ﻧﺰﺍﺭ .. ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻭﻟﻲ ﻳﻤﺰﻗﻮﻥ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ
  ﺑﺴﺪﺍﺳﻴﻪ
  •ﺿﺮﺑﻪ ﻣﻮﺟﻌﻪ ﻟﻠﺮﺻﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻼﻗﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻨﺠﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﻪ
  ﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺍﻻﺯﺭﻕ
  •ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﻪ ﻭﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ
  ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻋﺼﺮﺍ
  • ﺗﻐﺮﻳﻢ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ 100 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ .. ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﻪ
  ﻟﻠﻤﻨﻈﻤﻪ .. ﻭﻓﺴﺦ ﻋﻘﺪ ﻣﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﻧﻴﻖ
  °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
  © ﺍﻻﺳﻴﺎﺩ ©
  • ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﺎﺻﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻭﻳﻪ ﻳﺘﻮﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺨﻤﺎﺳﻴﻪ
  •ﻛﻴﺒﻲ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻼﺻﺎﺑﻪ ﺍﻣﺲ .. ﻳﻨﻘﻞ ﻟﺮﻭﻳﺎﻝ ﻛﻴﺮ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺐ ﻳﺤﺪﺩ ﻣﺼﻴﺮﻩ
  ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
  • ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻤﻄﺮﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺭﺩﻳﻔﻪ ﺑﺴﺪﺍﺳﻴﻪ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻴﻪ ﻳﻠﻔﺘﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻧﻈﺎﺭ
  • ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﺘﻔﻘﺪ ﺳﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﻩ ﺑﺮﻓﻘﻪ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻴﻪ
  ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﺸﺎﺭﻱ
  • ﺍﺳﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻄﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻛﻨﺸﺎﺳﺎ ﻏﺪﺍ ﻟﺮﺻﺪ ﻭﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﻦ
  ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻧﻲ ﻭﺳﺎﻧﻐﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻘﻮﻟﻲ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*عقدت لجنة شئوون اللاعبين غير الهواة بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  إجتماعاً مهماً ظهر الأمس الاثنين برئاسة الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدينالمحامي  السكرتير العام رئيس اللجنة وبحضور جميع أعضائها ونظرت اللجنة في عدد من  الشكاوى وبعد مداولات مطولة أصدرت اللجنة القرارات التالية: 1. شكوي نادي  المريخ ضد اللاعب هيثم مصطفي نظرت اللجنة في الشكوي المقدمة من نادي المريخ  ضد اللاعب هيثم مصطفي كرار في عدد من الجلسات وبعد الإستماع إلي سكرتير  نادي المريخ ونائبة واللاعب وبعد الإطلاع على المستندات والعقد الموقع بين  الطرفين قررت الآتي :- 1- الإكتفاء بالعقوبة التي وقعها نادي المريخ بإيقاف  اللاعب لمدة ستة شهور والتي إنتهت في 30 أكتوبر 2014م 2- تخفيض الغرامة  المالية الموقعة من النادي على اللاعب والبالغ قدرها 100.000 جنيه إلي  10.000 جنيه ( فقط عشرة ألف جنيه سوداني ) نسبةً لمخالفتها نص لمادة (17)  الفقرة ( هـ) من لائحة تسجيل وقيد اللاعبين المتعاقدين لسنة 2006م تعديل  2011م. 3- إلزام اللاعب بدفع مبلغ 100.000 ج (( مائة ألف جنيه لاغير))  لنادي المريخ عن طريق تعويض النادي. 4- يمنح اللاعب مهلة ثلاثون يوماً  لسداد المبالغ المقرره في الفقرتين (2) و( 3) أعلاه. 2. شكوي نادي الهلال  الفاشر في صحة مشاركة اللاعب / بكري عبد القادر مع نادي المريخ نظرت الشكوي  المقدمة من نادي الهلال الفاشر في صحة مشاركة اللاعب / بكري عبد القادر مع  نادي المريخ الخرطوم وبعد النظر في الشكوي وفحص المستندات قررت اللجنة  الآتي :- تحويل الشكوي المقدمة للجنة إلي اللجنة المنظمة كجهة مختصة. شكوي  اللاعب / عمر محمد بخيت ضد نادي الهلال الخرطوم نظرت اللجنة في الشكوي  المقدمة من اللاعب وبحضور ممثل نادي الهلال السيد/ هشام محمد أحمد نائب  الأمين العام لنادي الهلال وقررت الآتي :- تأجيل النظر في في الشكوي إلي  الإجتماع القادم لغياب اللاعب 3. شكوي المدرب أنتوني غارزيتو ضد نادي  الهلال الخرطوم نظرت اللجنة في الشكوي المقدمة من المدرب وبحضور ممثل نادي  الهلال السيد/ هشام محمد أحمد نائب الأمين العام لنادي الهلال وقررت الآتي  :- تأجيل النظر في في الشكوي إلي الإجتماع القادم لغياب المدرب 4. شكوي  المدرب : أحمد محمد محمد ساري ضد نادي الهلال الفاشر نظرت اللجنة في الشكوي  المقدمة من المدرب وغياب الطرفين وقررت الآتي :- حفظ الشكوي لغياب الطرفين  5. شكوي نادي الأمل عطبرة ضد اللاعبين / جيمي أولاقو . /صلاح عصمت /  فيكتور أوقو/ أشويل ناتانيلك / جيمي أولا يولا نظرت اللجنة في الشكوي  المقدمة من نادي الأمل عطبرة ضد اللاعبين المذكورين قبل قررت الآتي:- 1-  مخاطبة نادي الأمل بالسماح للاعبين الموقوفين لمزاولة نشاطهم إلي مقابلة  مجلس إدارة النادي. 2- مراجعة الغرامات المالية المفروضه على اللاعبين  لتتسق مع نص المادة ( 17) الفقرة ( هـ) من لائحة شئون اللاعبين المتعاقدين  لسنة 2006م تعديل 2011م 6. شكوي اللاعب / ANASOH NOBLE ضد نادي الإتحاد ود  مدني نظرت اللجنة في الشكوي المقدمة من اللاعب ولغياب الطرفين قررت الآتي  :- حفظ الشكوي لغياب الطرفين شكوي اللاعب / إسماعيل بابا ضد نادي الأهلي  شندي بعد الإطلاع على المستندات وحضور رئيس النادي وغياب اللاعب ووفقاً  للعقد المبرم بين الطرفين والمعتمد من لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة قررت  الآتي :- يدفع النادي الأهلي شندي مبلغ ( 6.000 $) فقط ستة ألف دولار للاعب  7. طلب نادي الميرغني كسلا بفسخ عقد اللاعب/ مسلم الطيب بعد الإطلاع على  المستندات والطلب المقدم من النادي بفسخ عقد اللاعب وحضور الطرفين وبعد  النقاش قررت الآتي :- فسخ العقد بين الطرفين. وعلى أن يدفع اللاعب للنادي  مبلغ 46.000 ج ( فقط ستة وأربعون ألف جنيه لاغير) وذلك لما إستلمة من مقدم  عقد وقيمة العقد. تدفع لصالح نادي الميرغني كسلا.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*الأهلى شندي يتكفل بدفع غرامة هيثم للمريخ : 

تفيد متابعات كورة  سودانية أن السيد صلاح ادريس راعي نادي أهلي شندي أعلن عن التزامه بدفع  الغرامة المالية التي وقّعتها لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بحق اللاعب  هيثم مصطفى عندما ألزمته بدفع مبلغ 110 مليون جنيه بسبب إخلاله بالعقد الذي  كان يربطه بنادي المريخ وذكر الأرباب أن هيثم يستحق أن يقدم له كل شئ لأنه  أفنى زهرة شبابه بالهلال وقدم له عُصارة جهده وخبراته وموهبته الرفيعة ثم  عاد ليواصل العطاء وليقدم كل خبراته لأهلي شندي الذي سيرد له الجميل وسيقف  معه في مواجهة العقوبة الصادرة بحقه حتى يواصل نشاطه بصورة طبيعية مع  النمور.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*مباراة اعدادية اليوم للمريخ امام شباب ناصر :


  يختتم المريخ  تحضيراته لمواجهة كابوسكورب الأنغولي ويخوض الفريق في الخامسة من عصر اليوم  تجربة إعدادية أمام شباب ناصر يتوقع أن يعمل الجهاز الفني من خلالها على  تجهيز اللاعب بكري المدينة الموقوف عن المشاركة مع فريقه في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز وسيختبر الجهاز الفني للمريخ كذلك عدد من العناصر التي سيحتاجها  الفريق في مباراته أمام كابوسكورب وقد لا يدفع غارزيتو بالمهاجم المالي  تراوري الذي استبعده تماماً من قائمته لمباراة الأسود أمس بعد أن تفاقمت  الخلافات أكثر بين المدير الفني والمهاجم المالي المثير للمشاكل والأزمات  وربما شارك بلة جابر منذ البداية حتى يعمل غارزيتو على تجهيزه أكثر مع  احتمال إتاحة الفرصة لضفر الذي تجاوز الإصابة التي تعرض لها مؤخراً
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*

كرات عكسية محمد كامل سعيد .. وبدأت حلقات مسلسل (ولدنا)..!! * توقفت الدوريات في كل أنحاء العالم لإتاحة الفرصة لإقامة مباريات  التصفيات واللقاءات الودية الإعدادية للمنتخبات، ولأننا في السودان لم يفتح  الله على قادة الاتحاد بأي فكرة لتنظيم مباراة ودية لمنتخبنا.. لكن هل  نمتلك نحن منتخباً مثل بقية الدول..؟!!
* التزم الاتحاد السوداني ونفّذ قرار إيقاف الدوري، لكنه فشل في تنظيم مباراة ودية لمنتخبنا سواء داخل السودان أو خارجه، ووجدنا أنفسنا ندفع ثمن توقف المنافسة الأولى غالياً  بعدما اعترضت أنديتنا المشاركة أفريقياً على مواعيد مبارياتها..!!
* لقد ظل موقف منتخبنا في التصنيف العالمي للمنتخبات والذي يصدره الاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) متأرجحاً كـ(الطرورة في الموية) وبقي تقدمه في  الترتيب أو تراجعه مستنداً على حركة المنتخبات المجاورة له بناءً على نتائج  مبارياتها الدولية الودية..!!
* لقد تابعنا تجربة المنتخب الأولمبي الحالية وشاهدنا كيف استفاد لاعبوه من  المعسكرات والتجارب التي ادوها خلال الشهور الماضية، وجنينا ثمار ذلك  انتصارات وتقدم ملحوظ في تصفيات كل الألعاب، ولمسنا عملياً فوائد الاهتمام  بالإعداد..!!
* ولكن لا أحد يدري لماذا يتعامل قادة اتحاد الكرة بكل ذلك التجاهل  والإهمال مع منتخبنا الأول الذي ودع تصفيات الأمم ولم يتبقَّ أمامه غير  تصفيات أفريقيا للمحليين (الشان) والتي ستجري قرعتها بعد أيام..!!
* ثم كيف نتابع الاتحاد ولجنة البرمجة التابعة له وهي تصر على إقامة  مباريات ممثلي السودان، أهلي شندي والمريخ والهلال في تواريخ تتعارض مع  مواعيد جولات الإياب الحاسمة بالدور الأول للأبطال والكونفدرالية..؟!!
* يحدث ذلك في وقت أصدر فيه الكاف تواريخ المراحل الأدوار التمهيدية  والأولية قبل شهور، بمعنى أن اتحادنا يعلم تمام العلم أن فرقنا الثلاثة  ستلعب جولات الإياب الحاسمة خارج السودان في توقيت يتعارض مع مواعيد  الدوري..!!
* من الطبيعي أن تعترض إدارة الأهلي شندي على موعد لقاء فريقها أمام  الخرطوم، ومن البديهي أن يرفض الهلال أداء مباراته أمام الرابطة بكوستي،  وأن يتهرب المريخ من لقاء هلال كادوقلي وكل فوضى الاتحاد التي جاءت بعنوان  اللامبالاة..!!
* كيف يوافق الاتحاد على أداء المريخ والأهلي شندي لمباراتيهما أمام هلال  كادوقلي والخرطوم ويعلن تأجيل مباراة الهلال أمام الرابطة..؟! أليس في ذلك  تصدير لإحساس تعامله بمكيالين ومحاباته لطرف على حساب الآخرين..؟!!
* المريخ والهلال وأهلي شندي سيلعبون باسم السودان واعتقد أن الاتحاد العام  للكرة كان مطالباً، قبل وقوع الصدام، بترتيب أوضاعه وبرمجة مباريات  الثلاثي في الأسبوع العاشر بحيث لا تتعارض مع مهامهم الأفريقية  المرتقبة..!!
* مباراة المريخ وهلال كادوقلي كان بالإمكان أن تتأجل إلى حين عودة البعثة  الحمراء من انجولا، في توقيتها السابق، ولو من باب أن ذلك سيساعد الفريق  على إقامة معسكر إعدادي لجولة كابو سكورب، ونفس الحديث ينطبق على الأهلي  والهلال..!!
* تخريمة أولى: سياسة اتحاد الكرة عندنا تتشابه مع سياسة القناة المحتكرة  لنقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز، خاصة وأن كليهما يمسك بخيوط كل الأمور في يده  ولكن يبقى غياب العقلية الإدارية المتمرسة هو العائق لأي فكرة تطويرية..!!
* تخريمة ثانية: وتمضي كل الدروس المتعلقة بالبرمجة الثابتة والعقلية  الاحترافية التي يتعامل بها قادة الكرة في كل العالم دون أي رغبة في  الاستفادة من جانب قادتنا..!!
* تخريمة ثالثة: .. وكالعادة شرع (المطبلاتية) في تقديم حكاية كل المواسم  وها نحن نتابع أولى حلقات مسلسل “نزار” ولدنا.. وياما في الجراب يا  (والي)..!!
*

----------


## عز الدين

*                        
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻣـــﻔــــﻜـــــــــــﺮﺓ ﺍﻟـــﻴــــــــــــــــﻮﻡ :
‫

 ◄ > ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ - ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ:
 • ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻦ )-- : -- ( ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 11:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻴﺔ
 • ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ ) -- : -- ( ﺃﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 18:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 2 HD
 • ﺇﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ) -- : -- ( ﺇﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 18:45 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﺑﻮﻇﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 3
 • ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻝ ) -- : -- ( ﻛﺎﺏ ﻓﻴﺮﺩﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 19:45 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
 • ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻳﺪ ) -- : -- ( ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 20:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 3 HD
 • ﺳﻠﻮﻓﺎﻛﻴﺎ ) -- : -- ( ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻴﻚ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 21:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 1 HD
 • ﺍﻷﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻦ ) -- : -- ( ﺍﻹﻛﻮﺍﺩﻭﺭ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 23:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 5 HD
 "ﺟﻤﻴـــﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺒـــﺎﺭﻳـــﺎﺕ ﺑﺘــــﻮﻗﻴــﺖ ﺍﻟﺴـــﻮﺩﺍﻥ ) ﺟﺮﻳﻨﺘﺶ
 3)" +
 ﻧـﺘـﺎﺋـــــــــﺝ ﻣـﺒـﺎﺭﻳـــــــﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣــــــــــﺲ :
 ◄ > ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ : 10
 • ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ) 0 : 3 ( ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻲ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ > ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ - ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ:
 • ﻋﻤﺎﻥ ) 4 : 1 ( ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ
 • ﻗﻄﺮ ) 0 : 1 ( ﺳﻠﻮﻓﻴﻨﻴﺎ
 • ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﻳﻦ ) 1 : 2 ( ﺍﻟﻔﻠﺒﻴﻦ
 • ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ) 1 : 2 ( ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻥ
 • ﻛﻮﻟﻮﻣﺒﻴﺎ ) 1 : 3 ( ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺖ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين ابو البنات وعز الدين
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ 31 ﻣﺎﺭﺱ 2015 ﻡ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
 ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺒﺎﻫﺔ :
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ : ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪﻭﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺑﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺸﺎﺓ ﻓﻲ (ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ )
 ﻣﻘﺘﻞ 24 ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﺍﺕ ﻣﻨﺎﻭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﺑﻠﻴﺒﻴﺎ
 ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺔ ﻣﻌﺘﻘﻠﻴﻦ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻻﻗﺒﺎﻁ ﺳﺎﻫﻤﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﻀﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 ﺗﻘﻴﻴﺪ ﺟﻨﻮﺩ ﺑﺎﻻﺻﻔﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺪﻳﺔ ﻳﻔﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﻀﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﺘﻌﻬﺪ ﺑﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺟﻮﺭ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ
 ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻧﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺒﻮﻥ ﻣﻨﺎﻭﻱ ﺑﺎﺟﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻴﺒﻴﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ : ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻳﻮﺍﺀ ﻋﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﻣﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓
 ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ :
 ( ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﻴﺴﺎ ) ﺑﺎﻻﺟﻤﺎﻉ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺮ ﺗﻨﻔﻲ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺘﻬﺎ
 ﻋﺎﺋﻼﺕ ﻃﻼﺏ ﺍﻟﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻘﻮﺩﻳﻦ ﺗﻨﺎﺷﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺑﺘﻜﺜﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﻮﺩ
 ﺩﻋﺎ ﻟﺴﻦ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻨﻴﻦ .. ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻳﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﺘﻮﺳﻴﻊ ﻣﻮﺍﻋﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻀﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺎﺷﻴﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺌﺔ : ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﻣﺤﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﻗﻴﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺌﺔ
 ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺗﻘﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺑﺮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ
 ﺗﻔﺘﻴﺶ 45 ﻣﺆﺳﺴﺔ ﺻﺤﻴﺔ ﻣﻄﻠﻊ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
 ﺍﻻﻫﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ :
 ﺍﻻﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺗﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﻭﺗﻌﻘﺪ ﻟﻘﺎﺋﻬﺎ ﺑـ ( ﻣﻦ ﺣﻀﺮ )
 ﺩ.ﻋﻤﺮ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﻟــ ( ﺍﻻﻫﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ) : ﻣﺎﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻻﺭﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﻘﺬﺍﻓﻲ ﺧﺼﺺ ﻣﻴﺰﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ ﻟﺤﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻳﺘﻌﻬﺪ ﺑﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺟﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ
 75 ﻋﺮﺑﺔ ﺻﻴﻨﻴﺔ ﻣﻨﺤﺔ ﻟﺘﻜﻤﻠﺔ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ
 ﻗﻴﺎﺩﻱ ﺭﻓﻴﻊ ﺑــ ( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺮ ) ﻟﻢ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻱ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻻ ﺑﺘﺼﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﻭﻻ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
 ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺤﺔ :
 4 ﻣﻠﻴﺎﺭ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻭﺩﻳﻌﺔ ﺳﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺗﻌﻠﻦ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺟﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﻡ 2015ﻡ
 ﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ ﺷﺎﻣﻞ ﻟﻠﺼﻮﺍﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻟﻴﺴﺘﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﺳﻔﻦ ﺣﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺗﻘﺼﻒ
 ﻋﺪﻥ
 ﻭﻗﻔﺔ ﺍﺣﺘﺠﺎﺟﻴﺔ ﻻﺳﺮ ﺷﻬﺪﺍﺀ ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻝ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪﻭﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺑــ ( ﻟﻮﺍﺀ ) ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ :
 ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺟﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﻳﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪﻭﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺔ ﺑﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺓ ﻓﻲ (ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ )
 ﻣﺤﻠﻞ ﺳﻴﺎﺳﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ : ﻭﺛﻴﻘﺔ (ﻧﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ) ﻫﺪﻓﺖ ﻻﺳﻘﺎﻁ
 ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ : ﺧﻄﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻟﺘﺼﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ
 ﺍﻻﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﻵﻥ : ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺷﺠﺎﻉ ﻭﺻﺎﺋﺐ
 ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺩﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﺸﺮﻳﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻗﻴﻦ ﺫﻫﻨﻴﺎً
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﺳﻠﻤﺎﻥ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻲ ﻳﺤﻖ ﻟﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺨﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
 ♣ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻲ :
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻴﺸﻮﺍ ﻣﻌﺰﺯﻳﻦ ﻣﻜﺮﻣﻴﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻠﺪﻫﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺧﻄﺔ ﻟﺘﺼﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻈﺮ
 ﻣﻘﺘﻞ 24 ﻣﻦ ﻣﺘﻤﺮﺩﻱ ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺤﺔ ﺑﻠﻴﺒﻴﺎ
 ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺧﻄﺔ ﻟﺘﺼﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ
 ( ﺭﺑﻴﻊ ) .. ﻓﻲ ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ (ﺍﺑﻮﻋﻴﺴﻲ ) : ﻧﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﻤﻬﺪ ﻟﺤﺎﻟﺔ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺿﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻭﺯﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻟــ ( ﻛﻮﻣﻴﺴﺎ ) ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﻟﺮﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
 ♣ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ :
 ﺗﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ ﺑﺰﻳﺎﺭﺓ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻝ ﺳﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﺭﻓﻴﻊ ﻟﻠﺒﻼﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 1500 ﻃﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻘﺎﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺢ ﻋﺮﺿﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﻠﻒ
 ﻣﻘﺘﻞ 24 ﻣﻦ ﺣﺮﻛﺔ ( ﻣﻨﺎﻭﻱ ) ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻳﺔ ﺑﻠﻴﺒﻴﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺽ ﺗﺘﺎﻫﺐ ﻭﺗﻌﺪ ﺧﻄﻂ ﺍﺟﻼﺀ ﺳﻜﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻭﺩ
 ﻃﺒﻴﺒﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺗﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﻃﺒﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ( ﻋﻴﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻧﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺵ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻭ
 ﺑﻴﺖ )
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
 ♣ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ :
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪﻭﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺑﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺸﺎﺓ ﻓﻲ (ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ )
 ﺧﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻣﻴﻦ : ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺮﺗﻜﺐ
 ﺟﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﺘﻌﻬﺪ ﺑﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺟﻮﺭ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻧﺤﻦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺠﻴﺔ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻤﻲ ﺍﻭ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺴﻜﺮﻱ
 ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﻡ ﺷﻨﻘﺎً ﻻﺣﺪ ﻣﺪﺍﻧﻲ ﺟﺮﺍﺋﻢ ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺎﺑﺔ ﺗﻨﻔﻲ ﺗﻌﺮﺿﻬﺎ ﻻﻱ ﺿﻐﻮﻁ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺎﺕ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺪﻳﻦ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ
 ( ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺮﺍﻛﻲ ) ﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻴﺔ ﺑــ (ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺑﺎﻩ )
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
 ♣ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ :
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ : ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪﻭﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺑﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺸﺎﺓ ﻓﻲ (ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ )
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﻗﺒﺎﻁ : ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﻬﺪ ﻓﺘﻨﺔ ﻃﺎﺋﻔﻴﺔ
 ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﺎﻝ : ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻓﻘﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺟﻮﺭ
 ﺍﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﺗﻄﻠﺐ ﺗﻐﻄﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ
 ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻳﺘﻌﻬﺪ ﺑﺰﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﺟﻮﺭ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ : ﻻ ﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻭﺗﺴﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﻠﺤﺔ
 ﺷﺎﻫﺪ ﺍﺗﻬﺎﻡ : (ﻧﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ) ﻳﻬﺪﻑ ﻻﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﻓﻮﺿﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻟﻼﻗﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﺑﻌﻼﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺤﻴﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ
 ﺩ. ﺗﻬﺎﻧﻲ : ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﺘﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻣﺎﺕ ( ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺑﺎﻳﻞ ) ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻣﻼﺕ
 ﺍﻻﻟﻜﺘﺮﻭﻧﻴﺔ
 ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
 ♣ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻠﺔ :
 ﺍﺑﻮﻋﻴﺴﻲ ﻳﺘﺠﻪ ﻟﻼﺳﺘﻐﻨﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﻫﻴﺌﺔ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﺔ
 ﻣﻘﺘﻞ 24 ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺴﻮﺑﻲ ﺣﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ ﺑﻠﻴﺒﻴﺎ
 ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻻﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ ﻳﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻨﻔﺎﺭ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺛﻴﻴﻦ
 ﺷﺮﻃﺔ ﻭﻻﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺗﻀﺒﻂ ﻛﻤﻴﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺨﺪﺭﺍﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻳﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﺘﻮﺳﻴﻊ ﻣﻮﺍﻋﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﺎﺷﻴﻴﻦ
 ﻣﻮﻇﻔﻮﻥ ﻣﻮﻗﻮﻓﻮﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﺎﺿﻮﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﺭﺍﺀ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ
 ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﻴﺴﺎ ﺗﻌﻠﻦ ﻭﻗﻮﻓﻬﺎ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺮﻭﺿﺔ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻪ
 ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻴﺔ ﺟﻨﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻳﻨﻔﻲ ﺗﻤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﻟﻤﺆﺗﻤﺮﻫﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻴﺴﻲ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكورين ابو البنات وعز الدين





لا شكر علي واجب
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*متوكل : لا تستطيع قوة في الارض نقض قرارات عمومية المريخ والتحالف ما عندو عضوية
 طالبوا باقامة الجمعية وسعوا لافشالها
 أمس 04:52 PMكفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 شن السيد متوكل احمد علي نائب الاين العام للمريخ هجوما عنيفا على نادر  مالك وقال بانه طالب باقامة الجمعية العمومية للمريخ وطالب مع تحالفه  بتاجيلها وقال انهم ظلوا يتحدثون عنها بصورة غير كريمة وقالوا انها مكندشة  رغم إشاد نادر ملك بها و بالمفوض و اكد على ان الجمعية اجازت الخطاب  الميزانية وهي السلطة العلياء وليس بمقدور نادر او غيره الطعن  في قراراتها مهما كانت و اننا ظللنا نسمع بكلام نادر ورفاقه المكرر و  المموج و جاهزون للطعن ونفي ان يكون هو المتحكم في جمعية قال ان حديث لا  يسنده منطق و لا عقل فالحاضرين كانوا في عمومية المريخ الاخيرة كل الوان  الطيف المريخ و اكد ان التحالف فشل في احضار قواعده التي كان يتحدث عنها و  إتضح انه كلام ساكت و لا و لو كان لديه قواعد لاحضرها في جمعية المريخ و  اكد ان غياب الرئيس لا يقلل من عمومية المريخ رغم ظروفه لان الجمعية كانت  مكتملة الاركان و لا تستطيع قوة في الارض نقض قراراتها و فيما يتعلق  باللاعب وليد الشعلة قال انه لاعب صغير في السن حينما احضر للمريخ و حتى في  الاهلي لم يلعب الفترة الاولي وهو الان قد نضج و يمكنه اللعب للمريخ و  كذلك محمد ابراهيم و الذي اصبح حارسا مميزا حينما انتقل للوطني
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻋـﻨـﺎﻭﻳــــﻦ ﺍﻟـﺼـﺤـــﻒ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺎﻟـﻤـﻴــــﺓ
 ﻭﺍﻟـﻌـﺮﺑـــﻴــــﺔ :
 • ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺼﻔﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﺃﻟﻔﻴﺲ ﻭﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﺧﻼﻝ
 ﺃﻳﺎﻡ
 • ﺁﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﻕ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺼﻔﻘﺔ ﺭﺣﻴﻢ ﺳﺘﺮﻟﻴﻨﺞ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ
 • ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﻭﺭﻭﺑﻲ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﻞ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺩ ﻭﺭﻭﺳﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﺪﺍﺙ
 ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ
 • ﻛﻮﻟﻮﻣﺒﻴﺎ ﺗﻜﺴﺮ ﺻﻤﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺖ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ .. ﻭﻗﻄﺮ ﺗﺨﺴﺮ ﻣﻦ
 ﺳﻠﻮﻓﻴﻨﻴﺎ ﻭﺩﻳﺎ
 • ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺗﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺎﻳﻼﻧﺪ ﻭﺇﻧﺪﻭﻧﻴﺴﻴﺎ ﺗﻬﺰﻡ ﻣﻴﺎﻧﻤﺎﺭ ﻭﺩﻳﺎ
 • ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻳﺄﻣﺮ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺼﻬﻴﻮﻧﻲ ﺑﺘﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﺟﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺒﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻠﺴﻄﻴﻨﻲ
 • ﺍﺳﺘﻐﺮﺍﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﺭﻏﻢ
 ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ
 • ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻳﻌﺮﺽ ﺭﺍﺗﺒﺎ ﺧﻴﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻟﻀﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻳﻠﺰﻱ ﻏﺎﺭﻳﺚ ﺑﻴﻞ ﻧﺠﻢ
 ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
 • ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻓﻊ 100 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﻮﺭﻭ ﻻﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ
 • ﺻﺤﻔﻲ ﻛﺘﺎﻟﻮﻧﻲ ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺗﻔﻮﻕ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻓﻲ
 ﺻﻔﻘﺔ ﺑﻮﻏﺒﺎ
 • ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻨﺼﺒﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻟﻤﻜﺎﻓﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ
 • ﻧﻴﻮﻛﺎﺳﻞ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻳﺤﺼﺪ ﺃﺭﺑﺎﺣﺎ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺮﻳﻤﻴﺮﻟﻴﺞ
 • ﺍﻧﻴﻠﻜﺎ ﻳﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﻼﻡ ﻭﻳﻌﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﻌﻨﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﻓﺮﻧﺴﺎ "ﺻﻔﺤﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻴﺴﺒﻮﻙ"
 • ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﻣﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﺘﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﺑﺼﻔﻘﺔ
 ﺩﻱ ﻣﺎﺭﻳﺎ
 • ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﻳﻨﻬﻲ ﺧﻄﻂ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻮﺣﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻟﻤﺒﻴﺎﺩ
 2016
 • ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻟﻠﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻳﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﻟﺘﺠﻬﻴﺰ ﺳﺘﻮﺭﻳﺪﺝ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺁﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ
 • ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺗﺆﻳﺪ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻣﺎﻧﻴﻼﻝ ﻋﻀﻮ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ
 ﻟﻠﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻣﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ
 • ﻫﻮﻣﻠﺲ ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺩﻭﺭﺗﻤﻮﻧﺪ ﻳﻠﻤﺢ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻟﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ
 ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ
 • ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻛﻮﻧﺘﻲ ﻳﻨﻔﻲ ﺃﻱ ﺗﻜﻬﻨﺎﺕ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ
 ﺍﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ
 • ﻛﻮﻧﺘﻲ ﻳﺸﻌﺮ ﺑﻄﻌﻨﺔ ﻭﻫﻮﺩﺟﺴﻮﻥ ﻣﻔﻌﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻔﺎﺅﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﻗﻌﺔ
 ﺇﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ
 • ﺩﻳﻞ ﺑﻮﺳﻜﻲ ﻣﺘﻔﺎﺋﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺄﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ
 • ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺭﻭﻣﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﺪ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﺰﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻭ
 • ﻟﻮﻑ: ﺍﻧﺘﻈﺮﻭﺍ ﺃﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻢ ﺑﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﺭﻭ
 • ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺗﺘﻮﺻﻞ ﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻳﺴﻤﺢ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺃﻣﻢ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
 2017
 • ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﺄﻧﻒ ﺿﺪ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻣﻴﺮﻭﺳﻼﻑ
 ﺁﺳﻴﻮﻳﺎ
 • ﺻﻼﺡ ﻭﺧﻠﻔﺎﻥ ﻭﻋﻤﻮﺭﻱ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ 500 ﻻﻋﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻮﻛﺐ
 ﺍﻷﺭﺽ
 • ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺼﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﻓﻲ
 ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺁﺳﻴﺎ
 • ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻵﺳﻴﻮﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻠﻊ ﺭﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻴﺔ ﻟﺘﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين على عثمان

*مجلسنا ضعيف جداً ولم يتخذ يوماً قراراً قوية يحفظ للزعيم حقه
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ : ﺳﻨﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺈﺳﻠﻮﺏ ﻫﺠﻮﻣﻲ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻛﺎﺏ
 ﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻮﻟﻲ ﻭﻧﺨﻄﻂ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ
 ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻓﺎﺍﺋﺪﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ
 ﻭﺻﻒ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﻳﻴﻐﻮ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺿﺪ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻔﻴﺪﺓ ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺍﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﻟﻪ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﻻ ﺗﺘﻮﺍﻓﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﻋﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ
 ﻣﺮﺍﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺗﺄﻫﺒﺎ ﻟﺒﻄﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻧﺮﻛﻦ
 ﻟﻠﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﻭﺳﻨﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻫﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ
 ﻟﺨﻄﻒ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻭ ﺳﻨﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺑــ)ﺑﻄﺎﻓﺔ( ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺷﺢ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻮﺍﻧﺪﺍ.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...type=2&theater
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ابو البنات وعزالدين على الابداعات والروائع المتميزة

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*فوز مهم قبل معركة الانغولي..!!

زاكي الدين الصادق
وهج المنبر
*حقق المريخ فوز مهم آمن به النواحي المعنوية المهتزة بفضل سؤ مباريات
الدوري والنتائج المتردية فيه هذا العام.
*انتصار المريخ علي ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بثلاث اهداف رفع من وتيرة الطموحات
بتحقيق نتيجة جيدة افريقيا تضمن للفريق الاستمرار في مشواره الافريقي
المتميز هذا الموسم خصوصا بعد الربكة التي حدثت خلال اعداد الفريق في
الفترة الماضية، والتي نتمني بعد مباراة الامس والاداء الجيدة فيها ان
يتحسن ليبلغ اعلي درجاته قبل اللقاء الافريقي المرتقب.
*المريخ لم يجد صعوبات كبيرة لدك حصون خصمه الذي يبدو ان تقديم موعد
المباراة قد اربكه لبنال علقة ساخنة بثلاث اهداف دون رد تعاقب علي
احرازها المتألق عبدو جابر والغاني كوفي واتي الهدف الثالث في خواتيم
اللقاء عبر البديل عنكبة.
*خاض غارزيتو لقاء الاسود بتشكيلة متوقع ان يدفع بها امام كابو سكورب مع
تعديلات طفيفة ربما تحدث علي المستوي الهجومي عندما يعود بكري الموقوف
محليا للمشاركة افريقيا وهذه الجزئية تحسب لغارزيتو المتهم بعدم تثبيت اي
تشكيلة طوال المباريات الماضية لفريقه في الدوري الممتاز، ومافعله
غارزيتو بتثبت مجموعة من العناصر كان له مفعول السحر علي مستوي الفريق في
هذا اللقاء وهذا الامر ظللنا نطالب به كثيرا في الايام الماضية التي عاني
فيها الفريق لكثرة التعديلات التي ظل الفرنسي يجريها علي تشكيلة فريقه
مما هدد مسيرة الفريق وجعله يتعرض لهزات فنية كبيرة فقد علي اثرها عشر
نقاط كاملة في تسعة جولات لتاتي الجولة العاشرة بوجه مغاير خلق للفريق
التفوق وضمن له النقاط وهذا الواقع يعود في المقام الاول للتشكيلة
الافريقية التي زج بها غارزيتو امام الاسود.
*جماهير اتت لتطمئن علي فريقها قبل معركة وقد كان لها ما ارادت بعد اداء
متميز طوال شوطيي اللقاء كلل بنصر مقنع ومستحق.
*الفوز علي الاسود بعد جودة الاداء رفع من وتيرة الطموحات لدي القاعدة
المريخية والتي ستترقب فريقها اليوم عبر لقاء ودي امام الخرطوم الوطني
وهذا اللقاء سيصب ايضا في صالح اعداد الفريق قبل اللقاء المصيري.
*المريخ تتباين مستوياته هذا الموسم لكن الذي نتمناه حقا ان يواصل الفريق
سلسلة ادائه القاري المتميز وهذا الامر مرتبط بتخطي الانغولي في لواندا
والعودة ببطاقة العبور وهذا ليس بعيدا ان اجتهد لاعبي المريخ وقامت
الادارة بواجبها تجاه فريقها في نواحي بعينها ونقصد معضلة وفوبيا التحكيم
التي ظللنا لفترة نتناولها وقد علمنا ان مجلس المريخ قد بعث بمذكرة
للاتحاد الافريقي بخصوص حكم مباراة كابو سكورب ونتمني ان يتبع هذه
المذكرة تحرك فعال يقوم به مجدي شمس الدين الذي يبقي مسئولا ايضا عن
المريخ والمحافظة علي كامل حقوقه وهو يمثل السودان خارجيا ويعلي من شأن
اتحاد الكرة الذي يتواجد به مجدي سكرتيرا.
*الاهتمام بالجوانب التحكيمية يجب ان يكون الشغل الشاغل لمجلس المريخ
فنحن نعلم ان الفريق الانغولي لن يسلم الراية بسهولة وسيجتهد لضرب المريخ
معنويا خارج الملعب وداخله بستهيلات اصحاب الياقات السوداء سيئو السمعة.
*الامر الفني والمعسكرات ووفد المقدمة كوم وجانب التحكيم واسقاطاته كوم
اخر يامجلس المريخ.
وهج اخير:
*قال غارزيتو عقب المباراة ان هلال كادوقلي قدم له تجربة مفيدة قبل
المواجهة الافريقية والرجل محق في هذا الجانب لان الخيارات الفنية التي
دفع بها غارزيتو ربما تشكل واقع تشكيلة اللقاء الافريقي،كما تطرق في ذات
الحديث للربكة التي حدثت قبل تحديد اللقاء وقال ان البرمجة كانت مفاجئة
بالنسبة له لانه كان يضع برنامج محدد للاعداد، وهذه النقطة تقودنا دوما
للحديث عن خرمجة الاتحاد وتعديلاته المتكررة والمفاجئة في رزنامة البطولة
التي من المفترض ان تسهم في اعداد الاندية المشاركة خارجيا لا مقاطعة
برامجها علي هذا النحو.
*رغم سؤ التخطيط من قبل اتحاد الكرة الا اننا نعترف ان مباراة الاسود
افادت المريخ ورفعت الضغط عن كاهل لاعيبيه المثقل دوريا بعد ان حقق
المريخ انتصار مهم ومعنوي قبل اخطر مبارياته الافريقية هذا الموسم.
*رغم الفوز ال انا ظاهرة اضاعة ركلات الجزاء التي تواصلت وهذه المرة مع
المتخصص مصعب تمثل ظاهرة غاية في الازعاج خصوصا ان الفريق ربما يلجأ لها
لحسم التأهل في لواندا وهذا السيناريو يبقي وارد في الكرة القادمة.
*ظاهرة اضاعة ركلات الجزاء بهذه الشاكلة تمثل نقطة عجز كبيرة ولابد ان
يعمل غارزيتو بجد لتدريب لاعيبيه عليها فما يضيعه لاعبو المريخ عبر
البلنتيات يكفي لتتويجهم هدافي لبطولة الدوري.
*كيف لأربعة نجوم محترفون ان يضيعو هذا العدد المخيف من ركلات الجزاء في
حين ان الفريق يبقي في امس الحوجة للتسجيل قياسا بعدد الفرص المهدرة اصلا
اثناء اللعب وهذه الاخري تمثل مصدر الازعاج بعينه.
*علي نجوم المريخ ان يجتهدو وان يتمرنو بإستمرار علي تنفيذ هذه الركلات
لان مايجري في هذا الامر يقدح بشدة في اهليتهم امام منطقة الجزاء.
*نجاح غارزيتو في وضع توليفة متجانسة رغم غياب بعض نجومه كرمضان عجب
للاصابة وكذلك ضفر والحردان الكبير تراوري يمثل نجاح لمدرب عاني كثيرا من
انتقاد خيارياته في الفترة الاخيرة.
*حديث الفرنسي عقب لقاء الاسود عن نيته خوض لقاء الانغولي بطريقة هجومية
سيجعلنا نترقب عودة ظافرة للفرقة الحمراء التي ستشد الرحال للواندا في
الاول ابريل القادم.
*غارزيتو مولع بالجوانب الهجومية وحديثه عن مهاجمة الانغولي في معلقه ان
حدث بالاتقان المنشود حتما سيعود الاحمر عريسا من انغولا.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الى جناة الخلد اسرع وافضل جناح عرفه السودان والعالم

النعمان حسن
لدغة عقرب

رحل عن دنيانا الفانية وشيع لمثواه الاخير بمقابر حمد النيل اول امس الاحد واحد من رموز ونجوم العصر الذهبى للكرة السودانية واحد اسرع الاجنحة والمهاجمين الذين انجبتهم الموردة للكرة السودانية والتى لعب بفريقها حتى اعتزاله بالرغم من ان قدراته الفنية لو تمتع بها لاعبوا اليوم لاحترف فى اكبراندية اوربا كما سطع نجمه لاعبا للمنتخب الوطنى فى افضل فتراته التاريخية فترة الخمسينات والستينات ومطلع السبعينات 
ولو انه كان للوظائف فى الملعب ان يتوج من يبدع فيها ملكا كمانشهدالان فى عصر الاضواء لما توج ملكا على وظيفة الجناح الايمن غيره على مستوى العالم وليس السودان فلقدكان سرعة خارقة وقدرة فائقة على التحكم فى الكرة رغم سرعته الخارقة وقمة الفنون والمهارة فى المراوغة وتجنب المدافعية باستغلال حركة الجسم اكثر من لمس الكرة وقبل كل هذا نادرا ما يهدر فرصة فى ولوج مرمى الخصم متى لاحت له الفرصة وكان صانع العاب على مستوى عالى واسالوا الكابتن امد الله فى عمره واتعم عليه بالصحة والعافية اشهر هدافى الموردة والكرة اللسودانية فى عصره الذهبى والذى استحقت فيه لقب (الموردة بتلعب) الكابتن عمر التوم ومالم تخنى الذاكرة فلقد شهدت مباراة الموردة والهلال ان لعبت ضرية البداية فى المباراة الموردة فكانت المفاجأة ان الراحل عنا اليوم تبادل ضربة البداية مع عمر التوم الذى مررها له فى خانة الجناح وليسرع بها ويهيأها لعمر التوم داخل منتطقة جزاء الهلال لتكون اللمسة الثالثه هدف مصنوع فى مرمى الهلال دون ان يلمس الكرة هلالى ومن تمريرتين متبادلتين فقط
رحم الله محمود الزبير الذى شيعناه اول امس بعد ان رحل عن دنيانا بصورة مفاجئة لهذا وقع خبر رحيله مفاجئا وفاجعا لمن عرفوه وعرفوا فيه بجانب مزاياه فى الملعب سماحة الخلق وروح الدعابة والفكاهة والنكتة وملك الضخك الذى لايعرف الانفعال
ود الزبير وهذا هو اللقب الذى عرف به زاملته عن قرب فى مرحلة الابتدائى بالمدرسة الاهلية امدرمان والتى انطلقت منها نجومينته منذ ذلك الوقت فى سن مبكرة ولم لا تشيع نجوميته فى هذه المدرسة التى ضمت فى مطلع الخمسينات كوكبة من المع نجوم الكرة فى السودان لمع منهم يومها من مرحلة الابتدائى الدكتور امين ذكى نجم النجوم وعمرالتوم وبكرى موسى التقرظهير المريخ وفى ذات التوقيت والمرحلة كانت المدرسة الاهلية تضم الثانوى والابتدائى فى وقت واحد وحوش واحد وفصول متجاورة وكانت الاهلية الثانوية تضم فى ذلك الوقت القانون برعى احمد البشير وابوالعائلة واولاد البلاش وعلى اكس وعبدالغفار فكانت المدرسة بشقيها يومها منتخبا قوميا لهذا كانت الاهلية قمة فى الرياضة ذات صيت عالى حتى ان ميدان الاهلية الذى كتب عليه اليوم ان يصبح سوقا لدلالة العربات فلقد كان الملعب الاشهر والذى يحظى بحضور جماهيرى غير مسبوق للنجومية العالية التى يتمتع بها تلاميذ الابتدائة وطلاب الثانوىة فكانت منافسات الاهلية الداخلية على الملعب الاكثر جذبا للجمهور لتميزنجومها من طلاب المرحلتين الابتدائية والثانوية ولعل من المفارقات الكبيرة يومها فى هذه المدراسة الاشهررياضيا ان واحدا من تلاميذها فى مرحلة الابتدائئ كان االاشهر مهارة حتى اطلق عليه لقب (ثعابينوا) تشبها بالثعبان لمهارته الفائقة فى المراوغة والتهديف وهو محمد عثمام ثعابينو ويومها وفى اكبرمفاجأة سعى نادى الاهلى المصرى من اجل الاستفادة من قدراته العالية فى الاهلى الا انه تراتجع عنه لما اكتشف بانه لايجيد اللعب الا حافيا وكانت هذه علته التى غيبته عن الشهرة وكان هناك اكثر من لاعب موهوب يومها اذكرمنهم خليفة حسن عباس ومحمد عباس الا انهم يفقدون قدراتهم الفنية بالحذاء
الرحمة والغفران لمن رحل من هذه الكوكبة التاريخية واطال اللهى عمر الاحياء منهم ومتعهم بالصحة والعافية والعزاء موصول لكل اهل الرياضة ولخريجى المدرسة الاهلية من مرحلتيها الابدائية واالثانوية وهان نحن اليوم نشيع واحدا من رموزها زصناع تاريخها رحمة الله عليه محمود الزبير فقيد المدرسة الاهلية واالرياضة وانا لله وان اليه رجعون



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يعبر أزرق الجبال .. وعراك سوداني ايفواري ينسف تجربة الهلال الودية
لجنة غير الهواة تجامل هيثم مصطفي .. ادروب :تبرعنا بالغرامة لاتحاد الكرة
الفرقة الحمراء تواجه شباب ناصر الليلة .. التحكيمية تحسم قضية المدينة اليوم
المريخ يعود لسكة الانتصارات ويقهر هلال الجبال
غارزيتو :مواجهة الأسود خير إعداد للقا السبت الإفريقي والتغييرات تمت لهذا السبب
المريخ يواجه شباب ناصر وديا اليوم
دحية يكشف اسباب انخفاض درجة الاضاءة
يناقش عددا من المواضيع المهمة .. اجتماع مشترك لمجلسي الادارة والشورى
خاطبه رسميا عبر الامانة العامة .. مجلس المريخ يطلب لقاء اتحاد الكرة
الفريق طارق : الطرق على قضية المدينة تعد على حقوقنا
شروني تحدث عن القرار .. لجنة الهواة تغرم هيثم مصطفى 110 الف
عثمان ادروب:عقوبة هيثم مصطفى مجحفة وتبرعنا ب( المائة ألف) للاتحاد
متوكل احمد علي : مجلس الادارة يبدي اهتماما كبيرا بمواجهة كابوسكورب
هيئة التحكيم تحسم الجدل في بكري اليوم
الفاتح خضر : قرارنا نهائي ولايمكن استئنافه اداريا او قضائيا
اتحاد الكرة يؤجل النظر في قضية انطوني والهلال
حفل افطار للاولمبي صباح اليوم بالموردة
الكاردينال غادر الملعب غاضبا .. معركة دامية بين معتصم وكيبي تنسف تجربة الهلال الودية
رفع رصيده الى 17 نقطة .. المريخ يتبختر امام الهلال كادوقلي بثلاثية نظيفة
جابر يتقدم وكوفي يحرز الثاني وعنكبة يعزز ومصعب يهدر ضربة جزاء .. بلة يشارك بعد غيبة والفرنسي يختبر علي جعفر واوكرا في اللقاء 
غارزيتوة : هلال كادوقلي قدم لنا خدمة كبيرة ومستوى اللاعبين كان مميزا .. البرمجة كانت مؤثرة لنا قبل موقعة الذهاب وتغيير المراكز هدفت منه اختيار العناصر وشكرا للجماهير 
جلال كادوقلي : لعبنا في ظروف استثنائية امام المريخ وعلى الجهاز الفني معالجة فجوة الارتكاز والدفاع
ايمن سعيد : لايهمني اي مركز اشارك فيه الفريق هو الاهم .. الان وانغا : سنلعب كل مبارياتنا بجدية 
في تصريحات للزعيم .. الفريق طارق : قضية المدينة حسمت ومايجري بالاتحاد يخص اللاعب وناديه السابق والمريخ ليس طرفا فيه .. متوكل محكما لبكري وايراد اسم عطا المنان محاولة لاضعاف موقف الاحمر .. الزعيم يخاطب اتحاد الكرة رسميا ويطلب قياداته وتوضيح موقف مهاجمه
المال يلغي مواجهته امام الكوماندوز .. المريخ ينازل شباب ناصر وديا اليوم

*

----------


## عز الدين

*كلام في الشبك
 السفر بمعنويات الفوز ..!!
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ×كسب المريخ ثلاث نقاط وضعته في الترتيب الثاني من روليت الدوري الممتاز  مؤقتاً،كما خرج بمكسب أخر من جولته أمام أسود الجبال تمثل في الفوز بثلاثية  نظيفة بالإضافة لعدد من المكاسب الأخرى على غرار عودة الظهير الأيمن بلة  جابر للمشاركة بعد غيبة طويلة،مع الاطمئنان على جاهزية كل من أيمن سعيد  وراجي عبد العاطي بجانب عودة أوكرا وعنكبة للعب التنافسي، ونعتقد أن الجهاز  الفني بقيادة الفرنسي غارزيتو كان له ما أراد فيما يتعلق بالتحضير للجولة  الأفريقية المقبلة.
 ×المريخ لعب مبارته الأخيرة بأطراف الأصابع  مثلما توقعنا،إذ لم نلمس من لاعبيه القتال باستماتة وأتضح من خلال مجريات  المباراة أن اللاعبين ظلوا يتحكمون في رتم الجولة بتنويع الهجمات بخبرة  كبيرة للخروج بالفائدة المعنوية والبدنية مع الفوز بنقاط المباراة كأمر  طبيعي، والهدف المبكر جعل عناصر المريخ في وضع نفسي ومعنوي جيد على إثره تم  تسير الجولة لصالح خطة المدرب غارزيتو.
 ×هلال الجبال ساهم في خروج  المريخ بكل المكاسب من جولة الأمس،وذلك إثر اللعب السلبي والتخوف من مجاراة  الأحمر هجوماً ودفاعاً فكان الفوز للمريخ بأقل المجهودات في ظل ضعف  الإعداد الذي عانى منه أفراد الخصم،بالإضافة لعدم جدية هجماته والتي كانت  برداً وسلاماً على مرمى الحارس الأوغندي جمال سالم، وتلك الميزة لن يجدها  الأخير خلال جولة أنجولا في ظل تميز الخصم بالشراسة وطابع السرعة في التحول  بالهجمة.
 ×هجوم المريخ وجد ضالته في دفاعات أسود الجبال فصنع  الكيني وآنغا هدف المريخ الأول ببراعة تامة لزميله في الوظيفة الموهوب عبده  جابر،والأخير رد له الدين لكن سوء الطالع حرم الكيني من هدف محقق،من جهة  أخرى تواصلت ظاهرة إضاعة ركلات الجزاء والأمر في رأيي لا يخرج عن تفاصيل  كرة القدم العادية برغم استمرار الظاهرة وإزعاجها الأنصار.
 ×مدرب  المريخ أستغل الهدف الأول المبكر الذي سجله عبده جابر، فعزز الفرنسي من  إعداده لجولة الحسم أمام كابو سكورب،وقد شاهدنا عدداً من التبديلات داخل  الملعب بتغير مراكز اللاعبين بالإضافة لتجهيز بلة جابر، وعنكبة،وأيمن  سعيد،أوكرآه،ونعتقد أن المكسب الأول بعد النقاط تمثل في عودة هذه الخيارات  لدعم توليفة المريخ الأفريقي.
 ×حسابات المريخ الأفريقية ستختلف لا  محالة عن حسابات أي جولة محلية،ونعتقد أن التحضير مرضى إلى حد ما بالنسبة  لجولة كابو سكورب،مع أن الخصم يعد العدة والعتاد لمواجهة المريخ بتحسبه  لمفاجأة لن تخطر على باله،ذلك للعودة من بعيد والترقي على حساب أحمر  السودان،وهو ما لن يحدث حال لعب المريخ بشراسة وحذر مع التوازن في الجانب  الهجومي والدفاعي.
 ×ننتظر من لاعبي المريخ الخروج بأخف الأضرار  للتأهل للدور المقبل من البطولة الأفريقية،ونقول أخف الأضرار لأن الحسابات  المعقدة لجولة الإياب تعزز من مفهوم اللعب التجاري فالخصم مشحون ضد المريخ  والمعركة بالنسبة له ثأرية في المقام الأول،مايفيد بضرورة التذاكي عليه  بصورة فنية تساهم في تسيير الجولة لصالحنا.
 ×مريخ غارزيتو مطالب  بإظهار الجودة الهجومية خلال جولة الذهاب، فالتسجيل خارج الأرض يرفع من  مكانة عناصر الهجوم بالإضافة للتعزيز من قدرات المريخ في المراحل المتقدمة  لدوري الأبطال فكلما خرج الفريق بنتائج جيدة خارج الأرض كلما كانت حظوظه في  الوصول للمراحل الختامية من المنافسة أكبر.
 ×فوز الهلال برباعية  برغم ضعف الخصم،عزز من مقدراته الهجومية داخل الأرض وذلك يعطي اللاعبين  المزيد من الثقة الأفريقية والأمر وجده المريخ خلال جولة عزام فالثلاثية  التاريخية كانت مدخلاً للتفوق على الخصم الأنجولي بثنائية «ضفر و كوفي» ما  يعزز من فكرة التفوق على الخصوم معنوياً خلال الوصول للمرمي خارج الأرض، مع  تكرار تلك النتائج الإيجابية.
 في القائم
 ×العقوبة التي فرضها الإتحاد العام على المخضرم هيثم مصطفي تفتح الباب للمزيد من التلاعب بالعقود المبرمة بين الأندية واللاعبين.
 ×الاكتفاء بالغرامة فقط بدون إيقاف للاعب تعزز من فوضى اللاعبين تجاه العقود الاحترافية الملزمة.
  ×تواصل حرب البيانات بين القمة والإتحاد العام يفسر حجم الأزمة المتعلقة  بتغييب القوانين فاللوائح دائماً تغني عن التعامل بفقه الجودية واتفاقيات  «أعملوا لينا ونعمل ليكم» التي ظلت حاضرة كلما تأزم الموقف بين الإتحاد  وأحد طرفي القمة.
 ×مواصلة عبده جابر في تسجيل الأهداف تعطيه الأسبقية للمشاركة كأساسي بجولة الحسم الأفريقية.
  ×تميز ثنائية عبده جابر والكيني وآنغآ بالضغط على الدفاعات تعطي الفرنسي  غارزيتو خيارات عديد لحصار الخصم في مناطقه الخلفية لاسيما حال تم دعم  الثنائي  بمهاجم ثالث نشيط مثل الوطني بكري المدينة،ونعتقد أن الفرنسي يفكر  جدياً في الدفاع من خلال الهجوم خلال جولة الرد.
 ×ضعف الغاني  أوكرآه في الضغط على حامل الكرة بجانب غياب مساندته الدفاعية الفاعلة،  تساهم  في مشاركته كبديل خلال جولة الإياب، لكن مع الفرنسي غارزيتو كل شيء  وارد في ظل مفاجأته الكثيرة لنا وللخصم في الآن معاً.
 ×بمناسبة  العمل في الجوهرة الزرقاء،أين مجلس المريخ من وعوده بتحديث القلعة  الحمراء،ومده الصحف في الموسم السابق بمجسمات القلعة الحمراء..؟!
 ×وهل أكتمل العمل في معلب المريخ الرديف..؟!
 ×و هل تجاوز عدد الجالسين على المقصورة الماسية ثمانية أشخاص في المباريات المحلية للمريخ..؟!
 ×وهل تم بيع العدد المستهدف من بطاقات كاش أمان..؟!
 ×و متى يتم تدشين مشروع تحويل الرصيد..؟!
 ×وهل يكفي العائد المادي من إستثمارات نادي المريخ «مجتمعة» لتسيير فريق كرة القدم لمدة شهر واحد على الاكثر..؟!
 ×نصيحة لمجلس المريخ..للزمن حصة في الثمن..!!
 شبك خارجي
‫#‏قليل‬ المال تصلحه فيبقى ..!!



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


المريخ يقهر الأسود بثلاثية عبده جابر ..كوفي وعنكبة ويتأهب لكابوسكورب
الأحمر يهدد بالانسحاب من الممتاز حال إعادة قضية المدينة إلى لجنة الاستئنافات
اشتباك عنيف بين مهاجم الهلال كيبي ولاعب الرديف معتصم في وجود الكاردينال
المريخ يضرب بقوة ويقهر الاسود بثلاثية عبده جابر .. كوفي وعنكبة 
غارزيتو :خرجت بمكاسب عديدة من مباراة أسود الجبال
المريخ يخوض تجربة اعدادية أمام شباب ناصر
المريخ يهدد بالانسحاب من الممتاز حال اعادة قضية المدينة الى لجنة الاستئنافات
همد: اعتبر العقوبة تشجيعا على الفوضى .. لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة تفصل في قضية المريخ ضد هيثم مصطفى
الهلال يكسب تجربة رديفه بنصف دستة
على عين الرئيس الكاردينال .. اشتباك عنيف بين مهاجم الهلال كيبي ولاعب الرديف معتصم
بعد مباراة مميزة .. المريخ يضرب بقوة ويقهر الاسود بالثلاثة ويصعد للمركز الثاني
عبده جابر يتقدم وكوفي يوقع اجمل الاهداف واوكراه يهدي عنكبة الثالث لعنكبة
وعد باداء جولة الاياب امام كابوسكورب بطريقة متوازنة .. غارزيتو : المباراة كانت مفاجئة لنا لكنها ساعدتني في تجهيز فريقي
جلال كادوقلي : المريخ وقع في اخطاء عديدة على الفرنسي معالجتها قبل جولة الاياب
محسن سيد : التبديلات كانت مؤثرة واعادت المريخ للمباراة بقوة
تراجع كبير في مستوى ايمن سعيد ومستوى مميز للثنائي الغاني 
عودة قوية لبلة جابر ومصعب عمر يحتاج لتركيز اكثر 
علاء الدين يتالق في الدفاع والوسط ويشارك في الصناعة
عبده جابر يسجل بمعدل جيد ويصل للهدف الثالث وعنكبة ينافس
تواصل مسلسل اهدار ركلات الجزاء يثير مخاوف الجماهير
انطونيو غارزيتو : مسلسل اهدار ضربات الجزاء مزعج ويحتاج الى حل جذري
صلاح ادريس يسدد عقوبة هيثم مصطفى
بلة جابر : هجوم المريخ استعاد عافيته وحققنا المطلوب قبل كابوسكورب
عبده جابر : اهدافي بتوفيق من المولى وبتعاون من زملائي
صب  جام غضبه على حكم المباراة .. همد : الاتحاد تفنن في تعذيبنا بحكامه ..  البنات للشباب والمغمورين للكبار . لو كنت صاحب قرار لسحبت المريخ من كل  المنافسات حتى يرتاح الاتحاد
تهم اصحاب الارض كثيرا .. مريخ الفاشر على موعد مع معانقة صدارة الممتاز امام هلال كردفان
رئيس السلاطين : نخطط للصدارة في مباراة اليوم وسنتمسك بها حتى التتويج


*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلموا الاحباء ابو البنات وعزالدين على الابداعات والروائع المتميزة




تسلم يا أخي 

الكلمات لا توفيك حقك ورب البيت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


بالثلاثة ... المريخ يعتلي الجبال ويضرب الهلال
جمال الوالي : الفوز دافع معنوي لللاعبين ونحتاج للتركيز في مباراة لواندا
مباراة الهلال ورديفه تتحول لحلبة ملاكمة بطلها البوركيني كيبي
عبده جابر وكوفي وعنكبة يقودون المريخ لاكبر انتصار
غارزيتو : لن العب للدفاع في انغولا
جمال الوالي : المريخ خرج بمكاسب عديدة ومواجهة لواندا تعني الكثير
اهلي شندي يدفع غرامة هيثم مصطفى
اكرم : المريخ عرف المجموعات معاي انا بس
الهلال يكتسح رديفه وكيبي يعتدي على مدافع الرديف بالبونية
مجلس الشورى يجتمع بالوالي اليوم لمناقشة استمرار المجلس وملف الاستثمار
الزاوية تواجدت في موقع الحدث بالقلفم والصورة .. ماذا دار في كواليس اجتماع لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة
قيادي بالاتحاد العام : الهلال لايرغب في تصعيد قضية المدينة بلوزان
مجدي شمس الدين : ليس امامنا الا ايقاف هيثم في حالة عدم السداد
محمد سيد احمد : الاتحاد العام يدعم لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة
احرز ثلاثية وصعد للمركز الثاني .. باقل مجهود المريخ روض الاسود
عبده يفتتح وكوفي يحرز على طريقته وعنكبة يسجل من اول لمسة
مصعب يهدر ركلة جزاء وبلة يعود لللمشاركة وغارزيتو يجهز الثلاثي لمباراة انغولا
جبل الجليد في حوار بدون قيود مع الزاوية .. اكرم الهادي سليم : جمال سالم مابقعدني احتياطي ولو لم اكن حارسا للمريخ لخسر 30 / صفر امام بايرن .. الاحمر عرف مجموعات الابطال معاي انا بس والمريخ ماشطبني انا الطلبت انهاء عقدي .. غادرت الديار الحمراء لاني ماداير اقعد في الكنبة وفي ناس بترصدوا هفواتي ومابتذكروا العملته للفريق .. شطبي من القمة ثلاث مرات مابيعني اني مابتعلم من اخطائي لكن هم الما بتعلموا من اخطائهم .. العجب اسطورة والطريقة الطلع بيها من المريخ ما بتشبه تاريخه واحلم بان يختم هيثم مصطفى حياته في الهلال .. مازيمبي كان يرغب في خدماتي .. هذا هو سبب خلافاتي مع الحضري
امن على فائدة مباراة هلال كادوقلي .. غارزيتنو : لعبنا مباراة جيدة وكل اللاعبين اجتهدوا لتحقيق الفوز .. اجريت عددا من التبديلات في الطرف الايمن للبحث عن خيارات وبلة جابر تاثر بالابتعاد وراجي ارهق .. رمضان عجب سيعود بعد ثلاثة ايام وضفر اصبح جاهزا ولن العب للدفاع في انغولا

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
من المدرجات // عماد الصادق
===================
بروفه كابوسكورب
================
* الزعيم يلاعب هلال كادوقلي بسبب (البرمجه المفاجئه ) كانت خير اعداد لمعركه انغولا .* الكل بالمريخ يعلم جيدا ان مريخ غارزيتو اثبت علي خطي ريال كارلو انشلوتي (نسخه طبق الاصل ) ... الاثنان " غارزيتو .. انشلوتي " حكايه مدربين غنيان قاريا وفقيران محليا .
* في ظل تراجع نتائجه محليا الزعيم يبحث عن الثلاث نقاط من " اسود الحبال " ليقفز بها الي المركز الثاني.
* بدون (ضفروفيتش ) ورمضان عجب المصابين وبكري المدينه الموقوف يبدا الزعيم اللقاء بتشكيل مكون من ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ - ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ - ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ - ﺑﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ - ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ _ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ - ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ - ﺭﺍﺟﻲ - ﻛﻮﻓﻲ - ﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ - ﻋﺒﺪﻭ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ.
* تراجع مخيف ... علاء يوسف منذ مباراه عزام وهو ليس بعلاء المقاتل .
* ضربات الترجيح اصبحت عقده بحق ... المشكله ليست نفسيه فقط ... يجب الانتباه ياساده " اللاعبين والجهاز الفني " .
* اوكرا الفنان يعزف اجمل الالحان موهبته لا يختلف عليها اثنان .... معانته باستاد الخرطوم بسبب ارضيه الملعب ... لماذا لايدفع به الفرنسي مع كوفي بالوسط المتقدم ؟ هل لياقته ام لاسباب اخري ؟ .... علي غارزيتو توضيح الامر لان اللاعب قيمه فنيه كبيره جدا .
* عاد بله جابر ( الحردان ) وتقلد الكابتنيه مباشره ( غياب القانون الادارئ. .. والطبطه هي التي تقودنا الي الهاويه ) .
* كوفي اداء ثابت ... تالق مستمر ... اهداف متواصله وجميله ... صناعه (اسيست ) .... نجم من ذهب ... كوفي لا استطيع ايفاءك حقك انت روعه .... اندريه ايوه المريخ هو ( كوفي ) .
* جابسون اداء عالي جدا ... رومانه خط الوسط ... تمرير بدقه عاليه جدا (تشافي بالدوري السوداني ) ..... يايا توريه المريخ هو ( سالمون ) .
* الانتصار بثلاثيه نظيفه نتيجه كبيره جدا مع التطور التكتيكي .
* بختصار عاد الزعيم ليفرض هيمنته محليا. ... انتهت رحلتنا في المحليه. ... انطلق نحو انغولا.
* مع السلامه تراوري ....شهر العسل بين المريخ وتراوري انتهي ... تراوري يغيب عن الحضور بعد المعسكر بدون اذن اداري او فني وابعد من مباراه كادوقلي وايضا رحله انغولا .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ عــنــاويـــــــــن الـصـحــــــف :

◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• الفريق يعود للتدريبات صباح الغد ويغادر فجر الخميس : الهلال يكسب تجربة الرديف بسداسية ويرفع الروح المعنوية قبل الموقعة الافريقية
• رابطة مشجعي الرصاصات تمنح مجلس النادي (12) ساعة ليتقدموا باستقالاتهم .. والفريق يفقد أفضل مدافعية أمام الأزرق في لقاء الأحد
• الازرق يدخل معسكرا مغلقا غدا واعلان القائمة المتجهة إلى ملاوي اليوم 
• المريخ يقهر هلال كادوقلي بثلاثية ويرفض الراحة ويواجه شباب ناصر اليوم .. ومدافع روماني في طريقه لأهلي مدني
• فاجأ المستر "فو" بزيارة غير معلنة : الكاردينال يتفقد سير العمل بالجوهرة الزرقاء وأحمد عبد القادر في استقباله
• اشتباك بين محترف الهلال كيبي والنجم الشاب معتصم .. وعاطف النور يؤكد: ماحدث بين الثنائي امر سيحل اداريا ولدينا لائحة ستطبق .. واللاعب يعتذر لكيبي
• بعد ان قال غاب بسبب الام الضرس .. عاطف النور : الجهاز الفني القديم لفريق الهلال بقيادة النقر سيشرف على مباراة الاياب الافريقية
• الكاردينال يجتمع بالكوكي ومصطفى النقر برفقة مدير الكرة ويلتقي بكاريكا .. رديف الهلال يشارك اليوم في تأبين فقيد الاعلام عبد المولى الصديق

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• مدرب الرصاصات الملاويه يتوعد الهلال بخماسيه .. سواريزمو رمضان : لا علاقة لي باستقالة الرئيس وأسألوني من الخماسية
• كيبي يتعرض للاصابه امس .. يُنقل لرويال كير والطبيب يحدد مصيره اليوم
• الهلال يمطر شباك رديفه بسداسية .. والجوهرة والبيه يلفتان الانظار
• تألق لافت للجوهرة والبيه .. الكوكي يفاجيء اللاعبين بمران عقب المباراة .. والهلال يرتاح اليوم ويعود للتحضيرات غدا
• الكاردينال يتابع المباراة وينفرد بالكوكي .. وحضور جماهيري كبير في المباراة .. احمد بيتر : قادم لبناء مجدمع الازرق
• الكاردينال يتفقد سير العمل بالجوهرة برفقة مدير الشركه الصينية والاستشاري
• اسد الهلال يطير إلى كنشاسا غداً لرصد ومتابعة مبارة القطن الكاميروني وسانغا الكنقولي
• لجنة شئون اللاعبين (تزوغ) من شكوى هلال الفاشر في بكري المدينة وتحولها للجنة المنظمة

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• يكشف أوراق القطن الكاميروني ومضيفه سانغا قبل نزال ثمن النهائي بالابطال : جاسوس الهلال يقتحم الكنغو
• هيثم يفلت من شكوى المريخ بـ (10) مليون .. "البهلوان" بخير .. صقور الجديان تلاعب الفراعنه ودياً
• الكوكي رئيساً للجنة الفنية قبل انتقالات مايو التكميلية لاجل دعم الفريق بأفضل العناصر المحلية والاجنبية
• تطورات خطيرة في "بلانتيري" قبل وصول الهلال : جماهير الرصاصات تقتحم مقر النادي وتطرد الرئيس بالقوة .. والمريخ يضرب الأسود بالثلاثه
• الاطار الطبي للهلال : البوركيني كيبي سليم .. الكاردينال يزور الجوهرة الزرقاء ويتفقد سير العمل ويلتقي بالوفد الصيني
• الهلال ينتظم في معسكره المغلق بالاربعاء ويفقد السداسي .. والمجلس يناظر التجرب الودية امس .. والكوكي يشيد باطهر
• نيلسون يجري تمارين صالة ويشاهد التجربة .. قبيلة يخضع اللاعبين لتمارين لياقة استمرت لربع ساعة
• بحضور افكار وداعة والقطب صلاح عبدالرحيم : الهلال يضم رباعي تنس الطاولة في صفقة كبرى لقطاع المناشط

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الكاردينال يعد المفاجات لنيل بطولة الابطال
• كاريكا ..الشغيل .. بشه .. فيصل .. نزار .. الجزولى يمزقون شباك الرديف بسداسية
• ضربة موجعه للرصاصات قبل ملاقاة الهلال والنادى يستنجد بالحكومة لهزيمة الازرق
• تعديل جديد فى مباريات الهلال .. والمريخ يهزم الاسود بثلاثيه ويواجه الوطنى عصرا
• تغريم هيثم مصطفى (100) مليون .. تحويل شكوى الخيانة فى المدينة للمنظمه وفسخ عقد مسلم الطيب مع الانيق
• الكاردينال يتفقد العمل بالجوهرة .. والكوكي يتابع لقاء المريخ والاسود
• تأجيل شكوى المعلم وأنطوني في الهلال .. حكام الخرطوم يعودون بتطمينات من الاتحاد العام .. والعقيد حسن يغادر لملاوي
• كيبي يحتج على مخاشنة معتصم .. ونتيجة الفحوصات تحدد مشاركة البوركيني بملاوي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

• الاتحاد العام يجري تعديل لمباريات الهلال في الممتاز
• إجتماع ناجح لسكرتير وأمين مال الإتحاد العام مع ضباط اللجنة المركزية والمحلية للحكام
• لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة تلزم البرنس بارجاع مبلغ مائة الف جنيه للمريخ
• المريخ يقهر هلال كادوقلي بثلاثية ويصعد للمركز الثاني في الدوري الممتاز
• التقدم يغتال الاتحاد ببورتسودان.. وشباب حلايب ينجح في إيقاف إنتصارات الوحدة
• اللجنة الادارية تبرمج اللقاء المؤجل بين المريخ والفجر بالابيض
• الهلال والمريخ يتعادلان بالحصاحيصا .. والهلال يتخطي السكة الحديد مرتين بكوستي
• رئيس اتحاد الكاملين : اسجلبنا معدات رياضية لـ 24 ناديا بتكلفة فاقت 120 مليون
• استقالات بالجملة للمدربين بالنهود .. والبحارة يرفعون من وتيرة تحضيراتهم للتأهيلي

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أثار محترف الفريق الاول لكرة القدم بنادي  الهلال  ابوبكر كيبي " بوركيني" استياء زملائه اللاعبين وجميع الحاضرين لمباراة  الفريق مع رديفه حيث قام اللاعب بمناوشة زميله في الفريق معتصم تطورت الى  مرحلة الضرب بالايدي والخنق بسبب لعبة عنيفة من الاخير ، وقام لاعبي الفريق  بفض الاشتباك بين اللاعبين 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*أبو روابينا

بدينا يادوووب،الآن بدأنا:
 لا إختلاف علي جمال سالم وعلاء يوسف وأمير الدفاع، لاإختلاف علي جايسون  سلمون ورمضان عجب وأيمن سعيد، لا إختلاف علي كوفي وضفر ومصعب وأوكرا، لا  إختلاف علي عنكبة وعبدو جابر كخياران هجوميان مرعبان، فقط مابان ليلة  البارحة إنتظرناه زمان، وميل الزعيم لضرب الهلال كادوقلي مستفيدا" من حركة  أطراف الملعب كان هو أفضل ماقام به غارزيتو كخطة خطيرة وخطيرة جدا" علي  الأنغولي فحركة مصعب وكوفي مع تبادل الأدوار في اليسار وحركة بلة وأيمن ثم  أيمن وأوكرا علي الجانب الأيمن مع ميول  أيمن وكوفي لمعاونة الإرتكاز في حالةفقدان الكرة وجنوحهما سريعا" لمساندة  الأطراف في حالة الحوجة لذلك، بدائل الزعيم هي الأوفر في هذا الموسم علي  الإطلاق ووجود أكثر من لأعب جوكر يجعل كفة الزعيم راجحة" عن مواسم  خلت،فالباشا وضفر وعلاء وعجب وعلي جعفر وأوكرا وراجي وكوفي وأمير يؤدون في  أكثر من خانة، بقي أن نقول ونتمني أن يجد غارزيتو أفضل تشكيلة ترتقي بنا  عبر سلم كابوسكورب إلي دوري ال16 وبعدها لكل حادث حديث وماالتوفيق إلا بيد  الله
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*محمدالأمين العرأقى‏مجله ستموني الرياضيه العالميه
20 ساعة · 

(الغيبة التي تقوم بها عبير) 
 ___________________
 بقلم عراقي 
 ___________________
 اريد ان انبه عبير الاهلية صاحبة عمود لدغة نواعم وبي صراحة  عبير دي ما  بتشبه مجتمع المريخ سوى كانت فعلا" هى بنت او رجل متنكر في ثوب امراه  قرأت  عمودها الذي  اسأت   فيه لي فاطمة الصادق المنسق الاعلامي لي نادي الهلال  وبالأمس الاساءة لجمهور الهلال جميعا" رقم محاولتها علاج خطأها داخل العمود   وهى تعتزر لجمهورهم بقولها ( عزرا" انا اقصد فئة معينة من جمهور الهلال )    نحن مريخاب ونعشق المريخ لدرجة الجنون لكن  نحن مؤمنين اولا" ولانسئ للاخرين ولانستمتع بقراءت الكتابات التي تسئ  اليهم   وفي جمهور الهلال ابائنا واخواننا واصداقائنا فالاساءة لهم اساءة  لنا 
 كذلك معظم كتابات ( عبير ) تخوض فيها اساءات شخصية للرشيد وفاطمة  الصادق اساءات بالغة واريد ان انبهها او ( انبههو ) بانها بهذه الكتابات  تكسب الزنوب وليس رضاء الصفوة المريخاب ﻭ اريدها ان تعرف ان الاساءة من  ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺍﻷﻣﺮﺍﺽ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﻓﺘﻜﺎً ،  ﻭﻋﻤﻼً ﻟﺌﻴﻤﺎً ،
 ﻭﺟﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﺃﺧﻼﻗﻴﺔ ﻣﻨﻜﺮﺓ ، ﻻ ﻳﻠﺠﺄ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺇﻻ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻔﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺒﻨﺎﺀ ،
 ﻭﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻌﻬﺎ ﺇﻻ ﺍﻷﺭﺍﺫﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﻓﻬﻮﻥ ، ﻭﻻ ﺗﻨﺘﺸﺮ ﺇﻻ ﺣﻴﻦ
 ﻳﻐﻴﺐ ﺍﻹﻳﻤﺎﻥ ، ﻭﻫﻲ ﺍﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﺻﺎﺭﺥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻋﺮﺍﺽ ، ﻭﻇﻠﻢ ﻓﺎﺩﺡ
 ﻟﻸﻓﺮﺍﺩ ، ﻭﺇﻳﺬﺍﺀ ﺗﺮﻓﻀﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻴﻤﺔ ، ﻭﺗﻤﺠﻪ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﺎﻉ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻤﺔ ، ﻭﺗﺄﺑﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻳﻤﺔ ، ﻭﻫﻲ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﺎﺋﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻧﻮﺏ ، ﻭﻣﺮﺽ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻣﺮﺍﺽ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻭﺻﻔﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ
 ﻛﺘﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﺄﺑﺸﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺎﺕ ، ﻭﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﺍﻟﺴﺠﺎﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﻮﻳﺎﺕ ، ﻗﺎﻝ
 ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ : [ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻐﺘﺐ ﺑﻌﻀﻜﻢ ﺑﻌﻀﺎً ﺃﻳﺤﺐ ﺃﺣﺪﻛﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺄﻛﻞ ﻟﺤﻢﺃﺧﻴﻪ ﻣﻴﺘﺎً ﻓﻜﺮﻫﺘﻤﻮﻩ] " ﺍﻟﺤﺠﺮﺍﺕ 12" 
 ﻭﻻ ﻳﺨﻔﻰ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ان نشير الي ( عبير ) ﺃﻥ ﺗﺠﺮﻳﺢ ﺍﻵﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﻭﻧﺸﺮ ﻣﻌﺎﻳﺒﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻠﻚ الكتابات
  ﻳُﻌَﺪُّ ﺃﻳﻀًﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺮﻣﺔ؛ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺒﺔ ﻫﻲ ﺫﻛﺮﻙ
 ﺃﺧﺎﻙ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻜﺮﻩ، ﻓﻤﻦ ﻳﻨﻘﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻗﺎﻭﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻔﻘﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟكتابات  ﻭﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﻣﻌﺎﻳﺐ ﺃﺧﻴﻪ ﻓﻬﺬﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺮﻣﺔ،
 ﻭﻳﺰﺩﺍﺩ ﺧﻄﺮﻫﺎ ﻭﺇﺛﻤﻬﺎ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺗﺤﻮﻟﺖ ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺒﺔ و ﺍﻧﺘﺸﺮﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻬﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻀﻴﺤﺔ، ﻭﻻ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻭﻻ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺇﻻ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*"في التمنيات"
 إستهداف الكيان .. واضح للعميان ..!!!
 بقلم : محمد كـــوراك
 *مقدمة*
 *يا مريخنا يا مالك زمام إحساسنا.. 
 يا طالع دوام ونازل مع أنفاسنا .. 
 سودانك مشرفو ديمه رافع راسنا ..
 لون الدم شعارك ودا البزيدو حماسنا..
 *خاض بالأمس فريق المريخ مباراته 
 التاسعة في الأسبوع العاشر من الدوري المنحاز
 و تُعد مباراة الأمس من أسوء المباريات التي خاضها المريخ
 في الآونة الأخيرة 
 نعم كسب نتيجة المباراة بثلاثة أهداف 
 رفعت رصيده إلى 17 نقطة وهذا هو المطلوب 
 في شرع التنافس المحلي 
 لكن يظل الأداء الفني السيئ علامة فارقة في مسيرة 
 المريخ محليا 
 وهاجس لكل عشاق الأحمر
 لعب بالأمس المريخ بلا روح 
 ولا طعم ولا لون 
 وكأن اللاعبين متفقين على هذا الأداء الباهت
 ولو كان فريق هلال كادوقلي مُكتمل الصفوف
 لأدخل المريخ في تجربة صعبة للغاية 
 لعب المريخ 
 بجمال سالم في حراسة المرمى
 وخط ظهر مُكوّن من 
 مصعب عمر على الطرف الشمال 
 قلب دفاع علاء الدين وأمير الحُسن
 والعائد بعد غيبة بله جابر على الطرف اليمين 
 ووضح منذ انطلاقة المباراة أن بله جابر 
 وكان بعيداً كل البعد عن حساسية المباريات
 وعن مستواه المعهود
 وكأن قدماه بالأمس تلامس الكرة لأول مرة في حياته
 وهذا راجع لغيابه الأخير الذي أثار الكثير من اللقط 
 وكان يُمثّل اللاعب رقم 12 لفريق الهلال كادوقلي
 فأكثر من الانزلاق على الأرض 
 وصاحب أدائه عدم التركيز 
 بالإضافة للتمرير الخاطئ 
 بل كان يُحرِج زملائه في التمرير 
 ولولا الإصابة المفاجئة لرمانة الفريق رمضان عجب
 كان بله جابر سيكون صديقا حميماً للكنبة 
 في الوسط المتأخر لعب جابسون وأيمن سعيد 
 ولعب أيمن مباراة من أسوء ما يكون 
 سقوطه على الأرض كان أكثر من وقوفه عليها 
 تسبب في الكثير من الأخطاء أمام منطقة جزاء المريخ 
 لم يستفيد منها فريق الهلال كادوقلي 
 ولعب راجي وكوفي في الوسط المتقدم 
 وكانا إلى حد ما في أجواء المباراة
 خاصة كوفي الذي أحرز الهدف الثاني للمريخ 
 قبل نهاية الحصة الأولى 
 بطريقة أروع صبّ فيها كل خبراته السابقة 
 في المقدمة الهجومية اجتهد عبدو جابر وقدم مباراة 
 من أروع ما يكون وأحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ 
 بطريقة مثالية مستفيداً من العكسية التي أتته متقنة 
 من عكسية وانغا من الطرف اليسار 
 لعبها برأسه داخل مرمى الهلال كادوقلي 
 وكاد أن يسجل عبدو الهدف الثاني 
 عندما انفرد بحارس هلال الجبال
 الذي عرقله داخل الـ 18 ياردة 
 لم يتوانى الحكم في احتسبها ركلة جزاء للمريخ 
 نفذها مصعب بطريقة عشوائية
 استطاع أن يصدها حارس الجبال بكل سهولة
 وضربة الجزاء المهدرة هذه تعتبر الرابعة للمريخ
 منذ انطلاقة الدوري المنحاز ودوري أبطال افريقية
 يفشل في تنفيذها اللاعبين
 وظل إهدار الفرص أمام المرمى 
 وضياع ضربات الجزاء يشكلان هاجسا لعشاق الأحمر
 انتهت الحصة الأولى والمريخ متقدم على الهلال كادوقلي 
 بهدفين دون مقابل جاءت بتوقيع عبدو جابر وكوفي
 في الحصة الثانية تحرر هلال كادوقلي من التكتل
 الدفاعي ورمى بأسلحته الهجومية 
 في المقابل أجرى غارزيتو بعض التغييرات
 التي قضت بخروج بله جابر وراجي ووانغا 
 على فترات متقاربة 
 ودفع بكلِ من أوكرا اغستين 
 الذي استطاع أن يُغير شكل الأداء في الوسط
 ونجح في صناعة الهدف الثالث للمريخ 
 وقدمه في طبق من الذهب والبلاتين 
 لزميلة عنكبه الذي نجح في إضافة الهدف الثالث للمريخ 
 مستفيدا من توغل أوكرا داخل منطقة جزاء 
 هلال كادوقلي 
 هذا إلى جانب علي جعفر
 التغييرات الثلاثة صاحبها تغييرات داخل الميدان 
 من أجل بث الروح في الأداء "الشبه مشلول"
 حيث تقدم علاء الدين لموقعة الأساسي كلاعب محور 
 واحتل مكانه علي جعفر
 ولعب أيمن سعيد في الطرف اليمين 
 بالنتيجة التي آلت إليها المباراة 
 ارتفع المريخ بنقاطه إلى 17 نقطة 
 خلف المتصدر الهلال بفارق نقطة 
 وفي انتظار ما ستفصح عنه بقية مباريات الاسبوع العاشر
 *بعدما فشل الهلال في قضية إرجاع العقرب إلى بيت الطاعة
 نجح بمعاونة بعض أعضاء الاتحاد العام
 في توقيف بكري المدينة لعدد نصف دسته من المباريات
 وتغريمه 10 الف جنية سوداني 
 وعندما علم الكبسوراب باستئناف المريخ من أجل تخفيف
 العقوبة على بكري هنا ظهرت "نغمة" الانسحاب 
 التي أطلقها أمين عام نادي "الصفراب"
 ليقطعوا بذلك أي أمل يمكن أن يتمسك به المريخ 
 ويبقى هنا السؤال قائم والتساؤل يفرض نفسه
 لماذا كل هذا الصمت من جانب 
 إدارة نادي المريخ حيال قضية بكري المدينة ..؟
 وهناك العديد من النقاط والثغرات التي يمكن 
 لنادي المريخ أن يقدمها كمُسوقات 
 من اجل رفع أو تخفيف العقوبة على بكري المدينة 
 ومن ابرز المسوقات بل وكفيلة بإسقاط العقوبة عن بكري
 هي تسريب تقرير الحكم لبعض الصحف الزرقاء 
 إلى جانب الاعتراف الضمني من جانب الاتحاد 
 بوجود "شُبهة" استهداف للمريخ من طرف حكام اتحاد الخرطوم
 وغيرها من المسوقات 
 في المقابل نجد الإدارة المريخية صامته 
 صمت القبور مما يجعلنا نؤمن بضعف وعجز 
 القائمين عليها .
 وعلى الاتحاد أن يضع في اعتباره أن بكري المدينة 
 لاعب وطني وهذه العقوبة كفيلة بإعدام لاعب منتخبات
 ويجب على عقلاء الاتحاد تقليب جانب المصلحة العامة 
 وتفضيلها على ما هو دونها ..
 *نرجع إلى موضوع الجوهرة "البلوشي"
 ليس عيباً أن يجتهد "الواد كردنه"
 ويلملم جهده ويحسب "كنجالاته" 
 ويتصل "بالواتساب" شرقا وغربا 
 من أجل أن يجد شركة مقاولات 
 تستطيع أن تنفذ له "مخططاته الهندسية" الخاصة بإنشاء 
 إستاد "الجوهرة الزرغاء" ونادي وفندق من فئة 
 خمسة "نجوم" 
 مع إنو الرقم "خمسة" بيعمل "حساسية" للصفراب 
 ومعروف عن "الصفراب" إنهم حساسين 
 زيادة عن اللزوم 
 مع إنو المفروض يتقبلوا موضوع الخمسات 
 بصورة عادية جداً ..!!!
 والخمسات "قِسمه ونصيب"
 والمكتوب في الجبين بتراه العين 
 والعين "مُدوّره" زي الخمسة بالعربي 
 وباللغة الانجليزية نجد إنو الصفر برضو "مُدوّر"
 زي الخمسة بالعربي 
 والمصري لما يحب "يكافي العين" 
 بيقولك "خمسة وخِميسة" 
 والصفراب "دايرين يكافوا عين الصفوة" 
 لكن ما قادرين يقولوا عبارة "خمسة وخميسة"
 والفيهو حُرقص برااااااهو بيرقص ..!!!
 ما علينا 
 خمسة بالعربي ولا صفر بالانجليزي
 الشيء المهم الداير اقولوا 
 إنو حُلم "الواد كردنه" يظل 
 حق مشروع له وعليه الاجتهاد 
 في تغيير أمزجة الصفراب 
 وبناء "جوهرة زرغاء" 
 حتى يستطيع أن يلحق بمنشات الزعيم 
 لانو وضح أن كراهية الصفراب للصفوة 
 وحقدهم عليهم ناتج من شعورهم بالدونية 
 لا كاسات ولا مقصورات ولا "ردكاسيل 
 هم ساعين ومجتهدين في إحراز كأس 
 لكن الخمسة بالعربي والصفر بالانجليزي 
 ظلت تلاحقهم على الدوام
 وسيظل الواد كردنه "يُلاحق" الزعيم 
 من أجل أن يصل إلى نقطة تقربه 
 من الكوكب الأحمر 
 وقد ينجح بالطوب والاسمنت 
 وكل ما يقول قرّبت أصل يجد 
 أن ما بينه وبين القلعة الحمراء "سنوات ضوئية"
 وبعد الجوهرة "الزرغاء" سيجد "الواد كرده"
 خطط الإنشاءات الاستثمارية المريخية تنتظره 
 والتي تبناها الزعيم حتى يصل إلى ركب الأندية العالمية 
 شِد حيلك يا "كارديقال" المشوار طويل
 آخر سطر .. أصحي يا إدارة المريخ استهداف الكيان واضح للعميان .



*

----------


## ابو البنات

* رذاذ الحروف 
احمد محمد أحمد 
معركتنا ضد المفسدين!!

*الزعيم لديها معركة ..هذه حقيقة ولكن معركتها ليست ضد منسوبي نادي الهلال او اعلامه ولاحتي مجلس ادارته الذي اصدر بيانا يهاجم فيه هذه الصحيفة..!
*ولكن المعركة ضد الفساد والمفسدين في الهلال من اجل نظافة الوسط الرياضي...المعركة ضد من يظن ان بعض الاموال التي يمتلكها يمكن ان تجعل منه شخصا صاحب مكانة وقيمة...!!
*معركة الزعيم ضد الانحطاط والاسفاف..وضد كل قزم يظن انه عملاق ..وضد من تظن نفسها انك اصبحت ملكة في الهلال وهي التي تمتلي بالعورات والعيوب ولولا رئيس النادي الفرحان الذي اختار من يشبهه ويليق به لما كان لها قيمة...!
*فعندما كان صلاح ادريس رئيسا لنادي الهلال كنا نحترمه ونقدره..نختلف معه ونهاجمه لكن بادب لانه يستحق ان نتعامل معه بادب...وحتي مناوشاتنا معه كانت ادارية وقانونية ولكن معركتنا الان (اخلاقية)..!!
*فمهما كانت درجات الخلاف فان قوة خصمك ومكانته وعلمه وتاهيله واخلاقه اشياء تجبرك ان تضع له الف حساب...وان تختلف معه في حدود المعقول والمقبول!!
*لكن عندما تجد خصما..لايحترم نفسه ولايحترم من هو معه فانك تتعامل معه بذات الاسلوب الذي يليق به حتي يتعلم ما لم تعلمه له الايام..وحتي يعرف ان هنالك لحم مر لايستطيع ان يمضغه!!
*وفي عهد الارباب لرئاسة الهلال كان القرار له هيبته ومعروف مصدره وليس مثل الان بعد ان اصبح بغاث الطير والحمام يصدرون القرار ويجدون مساحة في الهلال بعد ان كانوا يقفون امام الارباب بهيبته وقوته مطاطئ الراس لايستطيعون النظر اليه في عينيه لانه الارباب صلاح ادريس..وهم لاشي..!!
*وجماهير الهلال تعرف جيدا ان ناديها تدهور اداريا واصبح لعبة في يد بعض المفسدين اصحاب السلوك غير القويم...والجمهور يعرف ان الكاردينال ليس في قامة الهلال ولا وزن له امام الكبار الذين سبقوه في هذا المنصب ولن يكون له وزن حتي وان شيد الجوهرة الزرقاء ..لكنهم ملتزمون بقرار الجمعية العمومية المحشودة التي لاتفرز بين العسل والبصل وتاتي لتصوت لمن دفع لها دون ان يهمها الامر في شي حتي وان كان من دفع بصلة محروقة تفوح منها رائحة نتنة..!!
*ان الزعيم لم تتعرض للاخوة في مجلس الهلال ولم تسال احدا منهم او تتناوله بسوء ولكنها عادت الى الماضي وفتحت بعض الملفات الخطيرة التي تعيد الذكري الاليمة لصاحب المال وتكشف حقيقته امام المجتمع الرياضي..!
*وما قامت به الصحيفة جزء من الواجب المهني الذي يفترض ان تقوم به..وبالتاكيد لن تتوقف لمجرد بيان فطير حمل توقيع المجلس مع ان الجميع يعلم ان البيان لم يعلم به سوي شخصين او ثلاثة قبل ان تكتبه الناطقة في صفحتها حتي يقراه عماد الطيب ومن معه..!!
*وليكن الكاردينال واثقا ان هذا البيان ليس له قيمة ولن يؤثر في مسيرتنا ضد الفساد والمفسدين وانه يعتبر اهدار للوقت فقط ليس منك او من بت حكيم شمبات..!!
*ونقول لك انك بمثل ما ارتضيت ان يتعرض الوالي في صحيفتك الاسياد التي تمجدك وتكتب عنه ما لاتستحق فان رئيس المريخ لايمكنه ان يتدخل لايقاف حملتنا ضد الفساد لان ذلك واجبنا المهني..!!
*وباختصار بيانك ما بفيدك...العملتوا كان بي يديك وبي يديها..وعليكم ان تجنوا ثمار غرسكم والظلم الذي الحقتموه بالابرياء!!
بقايا مداد
*نقولها للكاردينال بصدق...ان جمال الوالي لاعلاقة له بما نكتبه...وما لايعلمه ولايتوقعه ان الوالي لايعرف رقم هاتف سلك واظن ان سلك ايضا لايعرف رقم هاتف الوالي..!!
*لكن رئيس الهلال الذي اعتاد على ان يحرك بعض الاقلام لمصحلته او تحركه هي وفق اهوائها يظن ان الوالي يمكن ان يكون مثله..!!وهذه جريمة اخري يفترض ان يعاقب عليها من يميزون بين الرجال ويعرفون قدرهم..!!
*اين كانت القيم والاخلاق وصحيفة الاسياد تستهدف المريخ وتسئ اليه منذ ان كان اسمها حبيب البلد..!ولا الوقت داك الكاردينال كان في اثيوبيا..؟!!
*واين كانت اهمية احترام الكبار والاسياد ترسم الركشات وتسخر من المريخ وتكتب عنه اسوا العبارات والالفاظ التي لايمكن كتاباتها حتي في دفتر خاص.!
*واين كان الادب والصحيفة تكتب عن رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي باسلوب ليس به زرة من الادب..؟!
*ولماذا لم يتدخل الكاردينال الذي يسيطر على الاسياد ليمنع عن رئيس المريخ الاساءة ويريد من الوالي الان ان يتدخل لعدم نشر الحقائق والتاريخ الاسود له عبر صحفات الزعيم..؟!
*ام انه كان يقرا مستمتعا الاساءة لرجل لايمكن ان يصل الى مقامه الرفيع ومرتبته العالية ولايمكن ان يبلغ نقطة من شعبيته وسط جماهير الهلال..وعندما بدانا في الكتابة عنه اصبح يدق في الطار..؟!
*فهل يعلم اشرف سيد احمد لماذا لم يتاثر الوالي بما ظلت تكتبه الاسياد بينما هزه ما تكتبه الزعيم...؟!!لان ما تكتبه الزعيم حقائق وما تكتبه الاسياد عبارة عن اتهامات واساءت لاتهز شعرة في راس الوالي..!!
*والذي لايعلمه رئيس الهلال ان الزعيم حتي الان لم تستخدم الكيماوي..لا ضده ولا ضد المتحدثة باسمه..وهذا للتنبيه فقط..!!
*مع اننا على قناعة تامة بان هذا الزمن يتطلب السرعة والرد الحاسم مثل ضرب الحوثيين لانهاء المعارك مبكرا والتفرغ لما هو اهم..!
*وفي زمن السرعة اصبح ايجار غرفتين متجاورتين في الفنادق امر في غاية الاهمية لسرعة الانجاز والتخطيط الذكي في اداء المهمات بدلا من البحث عن الشقق واهدار الزمن..!
*وبذات السرعة سنعمل على انهاء المعركة لكشف حقيقة المفسدين في الوسط الرياضي...وبعد ان بدانا الحرب اما ان نخرج منتصرين او خاسرين..!
*ولكننا منتصرين لاننا نمتلك الاسلحة الفتاكة التي تبيد العدو ولاننا اجتهدنا طول مسيرتنا لبناء خط دفاع قوي من اخلاقنا وعزتنا واحترامنا للاخرين!
*لعلم الكاردينال...ان التعليق على البيان من اجل توضيح الحقائق فقط وحتي لايظن كل الجمهور اننا ضده..!!
*علما اننا لسنا في محل دفاع بعد ان تغير الحال...بل في موضع هجوم...وسنهاجم حتي نقتلع الفساد ولدينا الكثير والمثير يا كردنة!
*تولي شيخ العرب يوسف محمد يوسف رئاسة الهلال..فهل كتبنا عنه سطرا لايليق بمكانته او وجهنا اليه اساءة..!
*واسالوا الامين البرير الذي اختلفنا معه كثيرا هل وجهنا له اساءة وهل قرا سطرا ليس به عدم احترام..!!
*وقبلهما كان صلاح ادريس على قمة الهرم الهلالي...برغم انه شخصية خلافية لكن لايمكن ان نتجرا بالاساءة اليه ..!
*وطه على البشير متعه الله بالصحة والعافية والذي يعتبر رمزا لايمكن تجاوزه في القلعة الزرقاء..اسالوه هل وجد نقدا من اقلامنا في يوم من الايام..؟علما اننا لم نكتب عنه الا مدحا لانه اهل للثناء والاحترام والتقدير..!!
*اسالو كل قيادات الهلال..هل وجدوا حربا من اعلام المريخ باجمعه..هل تعرضوا للاساءة من اي قلم مريخي...!!
*جميعهم لم يجدوا من الاعلام الاحمر الا الاحترام والتقدير ولم يسبق ان دخلنا معهم في معارك او خلافات حادة...!!
*لكنك يا كاردينال لست مثل هولاء...انت مختلف تماما وقد عرفنا ان رئاستك لهلال نقطة سوداء في تاريخ هذا النادي منذ ان جعلت من فاطمة الصادق منسقا اعلاميا لنادي الهلال..!!
*والاساءة التي تتحدث عنها لم نكتبها نحن ولم تسطرها الزعيم ولكن كتبتها انت بنفسك لان تاريخك وماضيك ملى بالثغرات التي يمكن كتابتها وهذا ليس اتهاما من عندي ولكنه موجود في المحاكم وصفحات الصحف السياسية.!
*تجذبني هذه الايام اعمدة سلك عن مسرحية صقر قريش..وبدوري استعد لكتابة قصة انافس بها ابو السلوك..!!
*القصة بعنوان ثلاث بنات ووضع يإسر القلوب...!!
*والقصة جميلة وبها مسابقة مثيرة..فقط تابعونا!
*وصدقوني والله عندنا قصص كتيرة!!
*

----------


## عز الدين

*تشاهد اليوم في الممتاز ¤ مريخ الفاشر VS هلال الابيض
 المناسبه : الاسبوع العاشر
 المكان : استاد النقعة
 الزمان : 4:45
 القناة الناقله : النيلين الرياضية
 ¥ تفاصيل أكثر عن المباراة لاحقا .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أثار  محترف الفريق الاول لكرة القدم بنادي  الهلال  ابوبكر كيبي " بوركيني"  استياء زملائه اللاعبين وجميع الحاضرين لمباراة  الفريق مع رديفه حيث قام  اللاعب بمناوشة زميله في الفريق معتصم تطورت الى  مرحلة الضرب بالايدي  والخنق بسبب لعبة عنيفة من الاخير ، وقام لاعبي الفريق  بفض الاشتباك بين  اللاعبين







*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا لكل من نقل الاخبار الي المنتدي
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يضرب بقوة.. يقهرالأسود بالثلاثة

ضرب  المريخ بقوة وقفز إلى المركز الثاني في  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد الفوز  العريض الذي حققه مساء أمس بإستاده على  ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بثلاثة أهداف دون  مقابل وذلك بعد مباراة مميزة من جانب  الفرقة الحمراء برغم الأداء العنيف  من الأسود لكن المريخ استطاع أن يحقق  المطلوب وأن يصل إلى شباك منافسه ثلاث  مرات على مدار الشوطين، أنهى المريخ  الشوط الأول متقدماً بثنائية عبده  جابر بضربة رأسية متقنة وكوفي بتسديدة  قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء واستطاع  البديل الناجح أوكراه أن يصنع الهدف  الثالث لعنكبة في توقيت مناسب لتنتهي  المباراة بفوز المريخ بثلاثة أهداف  دون رد ليرفع رصيده إلى 17 نقطة ويبقى  هلال كادوقلي في نقاطه العشر.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تسلموا حبايبنا 
ابدااااااااااااااااااااااع
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*والله  انا  لو  عندي  اي علاقة  بي ود الرديف دا  كيبي  دا  الا يدسوهو مني


شوف الاخلاق....مدرب سكران ولعيبة شماسة  وناطقة من وين جات مامعروفة و صحفيين من  الاصلاحية

ورئيس النادي من السجون

اللهم حوالينا ولا علينا
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يحتج بعنف على مخرجات اجتماع الهلال واتحاد الكرة

يبدو   أن الاجتماع الذي عقده مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال مع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة   القدم بصورة مفاجئة ودون سابق إعلان عن اجتماع مزمع عقده بين الطرفين  سيثير  الكثير من الجدل, فقد جاءت مخرجات ذلك الاجتماع المريب غامضة وتشير  إلى أن  هناك شيئاً ما اتفق عليه اتحاد الكرة مع نادي الهلال بخصوص شكواه  ضد  اللاعب بكري المدينة برغم أن الأزرق وصل في تلك القضية إلى آخر مراحل   التقاضي (لجنة الاستئنافات) التي أكدت بدورها صحة تسجيل اللاعب للمريخ   وبالتالي لم يتبق أمام الهلال غير استرداد المبلغ الذي دفعه للمدينة عبر   اللجنة التي تتولى التحكيم في الملف, الاجتماع المريب وجد ردة فعل عنيفة من   جانب نادي المريخ الذي أصدر بياناً عاصفاً ممهوراً بتوقيع الفريق طارق   عثمان الطاهر الأمين العام للمجلس حيث جاء في البيان:
البيان   المشترك للاتحاد السوداني والهلال هو محاولة لإيجاد مخرج آمن للهلال من   قراره السابق بالانسحاب من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ولأسباب واهية القصد منها   فقط التهديد للخروج بمكاسب غير مستحقة قانوناً, ومضى البيان: يعلم الجميع   بأن الشكوى فى صحة تسجيل اللاعب بكري عبدالقادر تم رفضها من قبل اللجنة   المنظمة ثم لجنة الاستئنافات قبل حوالي شهر, وفى مقدور الطرف صاحب   الاستئناف استلام القرار مباشرة من المكتب المختص وليس من خلال اجتماع   مشترك يضم قيادات الاتحاد ليتم تصوير الأمر وكأنه استجابة لضغوط من نادي   الهلال, ثم ان قضية تسجيل اللاعب بكري حالياً أمام هيئة التحكيم التى أمرت   بها لجنة الاستئنافات وقام الهلال بتسمية ممثله وهي هيئة لم يتم تكوينها   للنظر فى صحة التسجيل والتى صدر فيها حكماً نهائياً من لجنة الاستئنافات,   ومنعاً للتضليل السائد حول هذه القضية فان التحكيم هو بين نادي الهلال   واللاعب بكري فى المبلغ المستلم والمودع بكامله طرف الاتحاد , وان ممثل   اللاعب بكري فى هيئة التحكيم وحسب رغبة اللاعب كتابة هو الســيد متوكل احمد   علي وليس الســيد اسامة عطا المنان والذي درج الاعلام الهلالي على ايراد   اسمه كممثل للاعب تضليلا للرأي العام وإظهاره بعدم الحياد أو الانحياز   للمريخ وهي فرية وكذبة معلومة الدوافع والأغراض.
احتجاج على فقرات بعينها في البيان
كذلك  احتج  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على فقرات بعينها وردت في البيان الصادر من   الاتحاد ونادي الهلال لأنها مريبة وتشير إلى أن هناك شيئاً ما تم الاتفاق   عليه بصورة سرية بين الطرفين والفقرات هي:
أولاً:  هذه  القضية صدر فيها قرار نهائي من لجنة الإستئنافات, فهل هناك أي نية من   الاتحاد للالتفاف بنقض قرار لجنة الإستئنافات وهي لجنة عدلية مستقلة.
ثانياً:  هل  هناك أي نية لإلغاء قرار لجنة الإستئنافات الخاص بتكوين لجنة تحكيم وهي   لجنة قانونية لا يجوز إلغاؤها بعد تسمية كل طرف لممثله حتى ولو تغيب عن   حضورها, وهي بذلك لا يمكن التهرب منها.
ثالثاً  :  ماذا يعني الاتحاد بتأمينه على الالتزام بقرارات المؤسسات الدولية  العدلية  ,فهذا من البديهيات مالم يكن هناك اتفاقاً غير معلن.
رابعاً  :  سيقوم مجلس الادارة بطلب إيضاحات من الاتحاد السوداني عن هذا الاجتماع   المشترك ومخرجاته طالما أن هذا الاجتماع ناقش قضية لاعب نادي المريخ بكري   عبدالقادر وحاول الالتفاف عليها.
خامساً  : إن  مخرجات الاجتماع المشترك فيها إستخفاف غير مقبول بنادي المريخ , وإذا  كان  الاتحاد يرمي لإسترضاء نادي الهلال فلن يكون ذلك على حساب المريخ بأي  حال  من الاحوال.
يكرر  مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ وجهة نظره التى ظل يرددها دائماً بأن الفوضى  والتضليل  والإساءات والتحامل لا يتم تجاوزهم بالجوديات بل بتطبيق صارم  للقانون  لإجتثاث هذه الظواهر المهددة للوسط الرياضي ولمسيرة تطوير الكرة   السودانية.
ما وراء السطور
من  البيان  المريخي يتضح أن مجلس الإدارة يعي تماماً كل المخططات التي تدور في  الخفاء  من أجل استرضاء الهلال على حساب المريخ ولذلك تحسب مجلس إدارة نادي   المريخ جيداً للخطوة التي أقدم عليها الاتحاد بتسليم خطاب رفض الاستئناف   مع تأمين الاتحاد على الالتزام بأي قرار صادر عن المؤسسات الدولية وهو ما   يكشف أن هناك اتفاق سري تم بين الطرفين حتى يطعن الهلال في القرار للمؤسسات   الدولية والتي سترجع في النهاية لاتحاد الكرة حتى يقدم المساعدات اللازمة   للهلال وهي خطوة لن يستطيع اتحاد الكرة تنفيذها حتى وإن وعد بها نادي   الهلال لأن أي خطأ يترتب على تسجيل المدينة يتحمل مسئوليته الاتحاد لا نادي   المريخ ولذلك فإن اتحاد الكرة حتى وإن وعد الهلال بخطوة كهذه سيكون الأمر   من باب التخدير واستهلاك الوقت لا أكثر.
احتجاج على جودية مجلس الصحافة 
وفي  جزئية  أخرى من البيان أكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ رفضه لأعمال الجودية في  مؤسستي  اتحاد الكرة التي تحاول استرضاء الهلال ومجلس الصحافة الذي يحاول  احتواء  المساجلات بين صحيفتي الزعيم والأسياد بدلاً عن إعمال القانون  بعيداً عن  الجودية وجاء في هذا: جاء بالأجهزة الإعلامية صباح أمس الاثنين  إشارة  لأعمال الجودية التى قامت بها لجنة ( الرصد والشكاوى بمجلس الصحافة   والمطبوعات) عن ما سمي ( إحتواء الخلافات ووقف المساجلات) بين صحيفتي   (الزعيم) و (الاسياد) , وعن الجودية الأخرى المسماة (طي صفحة الخلاف ) بين   (الاتحاد ) و (الهلال) .
يرجو  مجلس  ادارة نادي المريخ توضيح وجهة نظره الرسمية في أن ما قامت به  المؤسستان  (مجلس الصحافة ) و ( الاتحاد السوداني ) يؤكد ما ظل يذكره مجلس  ادارة نادي  المريخ في كثير من المواقف والتي تتلخص في أن الأجهزة الرقابية  أو  السلطات المختصة بالشأن الرياضي عاجزة أو غير راغبة أو لا تتوفر لها   الارادة لتطبيق القانون وحسم الفوضى التي أصبحت سمة غالبة في الوسط الرياضي   بسبب هذا المنهج .


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اشتباك عنيف بين مهاجم الهلال كيبي ومدافع الرديف معتصم في وجود الكاردينال
ا
شهدت  التجربة الزرقاء مهزلة كبرى عندما حدث  اشتباك بالأيدي بين المهاجم  البوركيني بوبكر كيبي ولاعب الرديف معتصم بسبب  تدخّل عنيف من الأخير أدى  لإصابة كيبي فقام الجهاز الفني باستبداله وأشرك  وأشرك صلاح الجزولي بدلاً  عنه وحرص المهندس عاطف النور مدير الكرة على  احتواء الأمر وأشار إلى أن ما  جرى بين كيبي ومالك تم حسمه إدارياً مبيناً  أن مثل هذه الأشياء تحدث في  ملاعب كرة القدم بصورة أكثر من عادية لأنها  ناتجة عن المشاحنات التي تدور  داخل الملعب لكنها تنتهي بنهاية المباراة  ولم يتأكد اذا ما كان كيبي يستطيع  مرافقة الهلال إلى مالاوي للمشاركة في  تلك المباراة أم لا سيما وأن اللاعب  كان في الأصل يعاني من الإصابة وسيتم  إخضاع المهاجم البوركيني لفحوصات  طبية اليوم وحال أكدت الفحوصات سلامة  اللاعب أو إمكانية تجاوزه للإصابة في  وقتٍ وجيز سيرافق الهلال إلى مالاوي  لكن في حال تأكد أن اللاعب سيكون بحاجة  لبعض الوقت سيبحث الجهاز الفني عن  البديل المناسب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
إنبراش وضعف وقرار هزيل‏

○ لا أعتقد أن هناك وصف أدق من وصف البيان المشترك الممهور بتوقيع سكرتير الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والأمين العام لنادي الهلال غير (بيان الضعف والإنبراش).

○ راهنا كثيراً على عدم قدرة النادي الأزرق على تنفيذ وعيده وتهديده وإنسحابه من بطولة الممتاز لأنه يعي تماماً أن العواقب هذه المرّة لن تأتي كما العام (2008) والتي خضعت يومها للإسترحامات والإستثناءات ولي أذرعة القوانين على صعيد (وزارة الشباب والرياضة والأندية).

○ جاء في البند الأول للبيان ما يلي (يؤمّن نادي الهلال علي حاكمية الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم).

○ ويؤمّن ليه ؟ إذا كان هذا البند أصلاً من صميم النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والقواعد العامة والتي لا تحتاج (لتأمين) أو (قبول) أي طرف آخر حتى تستمد شرعيتها وتصبح واجبة النفاذ والتقيّد بها من قبل جميع الأندية المنضوية تحت لواء الإتحاد العام.

○ البند الثاني (يؤمن الطرفان علي ضرورة الإحتكام للمؤسسات العدلية المنصوص عليها في النظام الأساسي وعلي رأسها لجنة الإستئنافات العليا والتي حددت إجتماعين لإصدار القرار النهائي فيما يتعلق بقضية اللاعب بكري عبد القادر بنهاية هذا الإسبوع).

○ تاني جابوا سيرة (التأمين) والمرّة دي (الإتحاد العام والنادي) الجديد شنو في البند ده تحديداً؟ معروف أن لجنة الإستئنافات العليا تستمد شرعيتها وفقاً للمادة (50) الفقرة (1) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.

○ وهنا نطرح سؤالاً ألم تصدر اللجنة المذكورة قرارها في القضية مؤيدة قرار اللجنة المنظمة بصحة توقيع بكري للمريخ وبات الأمر الشائك هو (الأموال) التي كونت لها (هيئة تحكيم) برئاسة مولانا / الفاتح خضر؟

○ فلماذا ستعقد لجنة الإستئنافات العليا اجتماعين جديدين للبت في القضية؟ هل هناك طبخة (ترضوية) يتم الإعداد لها بهدوء؟

○ بيان لا محل له من الإعراب سوى التأكيد على (مسرحية) متعددة الفصول تحوي (تنازلات ضمنية) من قبل الإتحاد الذي بدا ضعيفاً أمام أحد أنديته وهو (يسترضي تأمينه) على بنود نظامه الأساسي التي استمدت شرعيتها من الجمعية العمومية.

○ هل يعقل أن يعقد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم (إتفاقية) (للتأمين) على حاكميته وشرعية لجانه المنصوص عليها في نظامه الأساسي ؟؟

○ بيان يؤكّد أن النادي الأزرق لجأ (للإنبراش) لأن بيانه الصادر قبل أكثر من (عشرين يوم) منح الإتحاد مهلة لا تتعدى (العشرة أيام) لمعاقبة المريخ والبت في قضية بكري فلا المريخ عوقب ولا تم البت في قضية بكري فعن أي (إنتصار وخزعبلات) يتحدّث البعض.

قضية هيثم (قرار هزيل)

○ لن نركّز كثيراً على جزئية (الغرامة المالية) أو مبلغ (المائة ألف جنيه) الواردان في قرار لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة مساء الأمس.

○ ولكننا سنتوقف عند فقرة محورية وردت بالقرار الهزيل والتي جاء فيها ما يلي (الإكتفاء بالعقوبة التي وقعها نادي المريخ بإيقاف اللاعب لمدة ستة شهور والتي إنتهت في 30 أكتوبر 2014م).

○ إنتهت في 30/10/2014 يعني أن المريخ أوقف لاعبه بتاريخ 30/4/2014 وهو أمر عار من الصحة وغير دقيق.

○ استدعى المريخ هيثم للإنخراط في التدريبات عقب عودته من رحلته العلاجية برفقة زوجته في مايو 2014 استعداداً للمشاركة في بطولة سيكافا حوض النيل وهذا يؤكّد أن المريخ حتى شهر مايو لم يصدر قراراً بإيقاف لاعبه.

○ لم يمتثل هيثم للقرار وقتها فتم تكوين لجنة تحقيق (للمثول) أمامها ولم يحضر السيّد هيثم في (المرتين) اللتين حددتهما اللجنة في وكانت الاولى خلال (الاسبوع الأول من يونيو) والثانية في اواخر نفس الشهر.

○ حتى ختام شهر يونيو لم يصدر مجلس المريخ قراراً بإيقاف لاعبه فمن أين جاءت لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة بفرية ايقاف المريخ لهيثم لمدة (ستة أشهر)؟

○ حقق المريخ الأهم أمام الهلال كادوقلي وانتصر بثلاثية نظيفة (بأقل مجهود) وسنعاود الحديث عن تفاصيل اللقاء بإذن الله.

○ حاجة أخيرة كده :: أوكرا لاعب يفترض أن لايخرج من منظومة الوسط.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بعد مباراة مميزة
المريخ يضرب بقوة.. يقهرالأسود بالثلاثة ويصعد للمركز الثاني 
 عبده جابر يتقدم.. كوفي يوقّع أجمل الأهداف وأوكراه يهدي الثالث لعنكبة 





ضرب   المريخ بقوة وقفز إلى المركز الثاني في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد الفوز   العريض الذي حققه مساء أمس بإستاده على ضيفه هلال كادوقلي بثلاثة أهداف  دون  مقابل وذلك بعد مباراة مميزة من جانب الفرقة الحمراء برغم الأداء  العنيف  من الأسود لكن المريخ استطاع أن يحقق المطلوب وأن يصل إلى شباك  منافسه ثلاث  مرات على مدار الشوطين، أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً  بثنائية عبده  جابر بضربة رأسية متقنة وكوفي بتسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة  الجزاء واستطاع  البديل الناجح أوكراه أن يصنع الهدف الثالث لعنكبة في  توقيت مناسب لتنتهي  المباراة بفوز المريخ بثلاثة أهداف دون رد ليرفع رصيده  إلى 17 نقطة ويبقى  هلال كادوقلي في نقاطه العشر.    
الشوط الأول 
استهل  المريخ  المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة من جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، أمير كمال  وعلاء  الدين في متوسط الدفاع، بلة جابر ومصعب عمر على الأطراف، سالمون  وأيمن  سعيد في الوسط المتأخر، كوفي وراجي في صناعة اللعب، مع مشاركة وانغا  وعبده  جابر في المقدمة الهجومية، بدأت المباراة بايقاع هادئ من الطرفين  وكانت  هناك محاولات جادة من المريخ لخطف هدف مبكر وكاد عبده جابر أن يضع  المريخ  في المقدمة من عكسية أيمن سعيد التي حولها بضربة رأسية قوية مرت فوق   العارضة ورد هلال كادوقلي بهجمة خطيرة عن طريق باولينو الذي توغل داخل   منطقة الجزاء لكن علاء الدين تدخّل بفدائية وأنقذ الموقف.
عبده جابر يفتتح التسجيل 
لم  ينتظر  المريخ لأكثر من عشر دقائق حتى يتمكن من الوصول إلى شباك الأسود  بتوقيع  مهاجمه عبده جابر من كرة بذل فيها وانغا مجهوداً خارقاً وأرسلها  عكسية  متقنة داخل منطقة الجزاء ليسبح عبده جابر في الهواء ويحولها برأسية  قوية  يسار حارس هلال كادوقلي أعلنت عن الهدف الأول للمريخ والذي ثبّت من  أقدام  نجوم الفرقة الحمراء أكثر ولعب المريخ كرة سهلة بالاعتماد على تحركات  بلة  جابر من الجهة اليمنى مع دعم متصل من كوفي من الجهة اليسرى وشكّل عبده   جابر خطورة حقيقية على دفاع فريقه السابق بفضل تمركزه في وضع جيد في حين   نجح وانغا في الاستحواذ على كل الكرات التي وصلته وشكّل بها خطورة بالغة   على دفاع هلال كادوقلي.
جمال سالم ينقذ مرماه 
سنحت  فرصة  لهلال كادوقلي لتدارك النتيجة في الدقيقة 25 من مخالفة خارج منطقة  الجزاء  سددها باولينو قوية لكن جمال سالم نجح في إبعادها ببراعة وبعدها  واصل  المريخ محاولاته من أجل الوصول لمرمى هلال كادوقلي الذي لعب دفاعه  بعنف  زائد من أجل الحد من خطورة لاعبي المريخ خاصة عن طريق صالح الأمين  الذي  استخدم سلاح العنف غير المشروع دون أن يجد الردع من حكم المباراة الذي   تساهل كثيراً مع لاعبي هلال كادوقلي في حالات كانت تستحق الإقصاء من   الملعب بالبطاقة الحمراء.
ركلة جزاء ضائعة
في  الدقيقة  27 سنحت للمريخ فرصة تعزيز تقدمه بهدف ثانٍ من تمريرة ذكية أرسلها  علاء  الدين يوسف إلى عبده جابر الذي انخرط بسرعة من وسط المدافعين وتخطى  الحارس  بذكاء لكنه تعرض لإعاقة والمرمى خالٍ ليحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء للمريخ  مع  بطاقة صفراء لحارس هلال كادوقلي وتصدى مصعب للركلة ليواصل مسلسل إهدار   ركلات الجزاء في الفرقة الحمراء ويضعها ضعيفة يمين حارس الأسود الذي لم يجد   صعوبة تذكر في السيطرة عليها، وبسبب الركلة المهدرة أصاب الإحباط لاعبي   المريخ وتراجع الأداء بصورة واضحة وقاد هلال كادوقلي أكثر من هجمة لكن علاء   الدين وأيمن سعيد وأمير نجحوا في السيطرة على كل المحاولات الهجومية.
كوفي يضيف الهدف الثاني 
 في  الدقيقة  44 تمكّن الغاني كوفي من تسجيل أجمل أهداف المريخ في الممتاز حتى  الآن من  كرة وصلته خارج منطقة الجزاء فأرسلها قوية يمين حارس الأسود لتلامس  سقف  المرمى وتعانق الشباك هدفاً جميلاً صفقت له الجماهير كثيراً وانتهى  عليه  الشوط الأول.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الشوط الثاني 
تواصلت  سيطرة  المريخ في هذا الشوط الذي لعب فيه الأحمر بثقة أكبر بعد أن سجل  هدفين في  الشوط الأول وكاد عبده جابر أن يضيف الهدف الثالث للمريخ في حدود  الدقيقة  الخامسة من ركنية نفّذها أيمن سعيد ونجح حارس هلال كادوقلي في  السيطرة  عليها وفي الدقيقة 62 وفي وقتٍ تراجع فيه أداء المريخ استطاع  غارزيتو أن  يعيد فريقه للمباراة بقوة عندما أجرى تبديلاً موفقاً بخروج بلة  جابر الذي  انخفض مستواه بعض الشئ وحل اوكراه بديلاً له وتراجع راجي للطرف  الأيمن  ليشعل أوكراه الجهة اليمنى من الوسط بانطلاقاته السريعة وقدراته  العالية  في المراوغة والتخلص وصناعة اللعب لتظهر أفضلية المريخ بعدها وكاد  وانغا  أن يضيف الهدف الثالث من كرة وصلته وهو في وضعية انفراد تام بالمرمى  لكنه  سددها في جسم الحارس ورد هلال كادوقلي بهجمة خطيرة في الدقيقة 68 لكن  علاء  الدين تدخّل في توقيت مناسب وأبطل خطورة الهجمة.
فرصة ضائعة لعبده جابر 
أهدر  عبده جابر  أكثر من فرصة محققة في الشوط الثاني أبرزها التمريرة التي وصلته  من علاء  الدين يوسف وانطلق بسرعة ليصبح في مواجهة الحارس ليسدد في زاوية  بعيدة لكن  حارس هلال كادوقلي استطاع أن يحولها إلى ركنية وفي ربع الساعة  الأخير  أجرى غارزيتو تبديلين بخروج راجي ودخول علي جعفر وخروج وانغا ودخول  عنكبة.
الهدف الثالث للمريخ
في  الدقيقة 81  تمكن البديل الناجح أوكراه من صناعة الهدف الثالث للمريخ من  كرة بذل فيها  مجهوداً خارقاً عندما وصلته تمريرة على الجهة اليمنى فراوغ  مدافعين من  الأسود وانطلق بسرعة وتوّغل داخل منطقة الجزاء وكان بإمكانه أن  يسجل  بمفرده لكنه اختار أن يمرر لعنكبة المتمركز في موقع مريح فلم يجد  صعوبة  تذكر من ايداع الكرة الشباك هدف ثالث انتهت عليه المباراة.
عودة قوية لبلة جابر.. ومصعب يحتاج للتركيز أكثر 
شهدت  مباراة أسود  الجبال عودة قوية لنجم الطرف الأيمن بلة جابر الذي عاد في  توقيت مناسب  بعد إصابة الثنائي الذي كان يتولى المشاركة في تلك الوظيفة  أحمد ضفر  ورمضان عجب ونجح بلة في القيام بالواجبات الدفاعية والمهام  الهجومية على  أكمل وجه وأشعل الجهة اليمنى بانطلاقاته السريعة وقدراته  العالية في  المراوغة والتخلص وأرسل أكثر من عكسية متقنة لكنها لم تجد  الترجمة الصحيحة  وبادر غارزيتو باستبدال بلة مع بداية الشوط الثاني بعد  المجهود الكبير  الذي بذله حتى يستفيد من خدماته في مباراة كابوسكورب  وبالمقابل كان مصعب  بعيداً عن مستواه وأدى بلا تركيز ولم يشكّل أي خطورة من  الجهة اليسرى  وأهدر ركلة الجزاء التي سنحت للفرقة الحمراء باستهتار واضح.
علاء الدين يتألق في الدفاع والوسط ويشارك في الصناعة 
كان  علاء الدين  يوسف الأميز على الاطلاق في المنطقة الخلفية حيث نجح في كسب كل  الكرات  المشتركة بحسم وصرامة وقام بتحويلها إلى هجمات مرتدة وصحّح كل  الأخطاء  التي وقع فيها المدافعون ووقف سداً منيعاً أمام هجمات الأسود ولم  يكتف  بالدور الدفاعي بل أجاد الإرسال من الدفاع للمهاجمين مستغلاً الفراغات   الموجودة في دفاع الأسود فصنع فرصة هدف محقق لعبده جابر نتجت عنه ركلة   جزاء وعندما تقدم علاء الدين وشارك في الوسط استطاع أن يقدم مباراة جيدة   وكسب كل الكرات المشتركة ونجح في المساهمة في صناعة هجمات منها للفرقة   الحمراء.
تراجع كبير في مستوى أيمن سعيد ومستوى مميز للثنائي الغاني 
تراجع  مستوى  المصري أيمن سعيد كثيراً في مباراة الفريق أمس أمام هلال كادوقلي  وتأثر  اللاعب بابتعاده عن المشاركات الرسمية وعلى غير العادة أخطأ كثيراً  في  التمرير وفشل في كسب الكرات المشتركة ولم يوفّر الحماية المطلوبة لدفاع   الفرقة الحمراء وأخطأ كثيراً في التمرير في مناطق حرجة للغاية وبالمقابل   أدى كوفي مباراة جيدة ووظّف قدراته العالية لمصلحة المجموعة وسجل هدفاً   جميلاً وجعل الجهة اليسرى منطقة خطورة حقيقية طوال زمن المباراة بعكس الجهة   اليمنى التي لم يتحرك فيها راجي بالشكل المطلوب ولم تكتسب طابع الخطورة   الا بعد مشاركة اوكراه الذي أحدث انقلاباً هائلاً في الأداء لمصلحة الفرقة   الحمراء.
تواصل مسلسل إهدار ركلات الجزاء يثير مخاوف الجماهير 
تواصل  مسلسل  إهدار ركلات الجزاء في الفرقة الحمراء بصورة مزعجة ولم يستطع المريخ   التسجيل من أي ركلة جزاء سنحت له في الدوري الممتاز أو دوري الأبطال   ليتولى لاعبو الفريق إهدار أربع ركلات حتى الآن من بينها ركلتين في دوري   الأبطال أهدرهما أوكراه والكيني وانغا في حين أهدر بكري المدينة ومصعب عمر   ركلتين في الممتاز، الغريب في الأمر أن وانغا عندما أهدر الركلة في مباراة   كابوسكورب احتج للجهاز الفني وأشار إلى أن وانغا تصدى لتنفيذ الركلة برغم   أنه كلّف مصعب عمر بتلك المهمة باعتباره اللاعب المتخصص في تنفيذ ركلات   الترجيح لكن مصعب جاء ليزيد من المخاوف وهو يهدر الركلة باستهتار غريب،   المريخ مقبل على مباراة أفريقية ربما احتاج فيها للفصل عبر ركلات الترجيح   وفي ظل عدم مقدرة اللاعبين على الاستفادة من ركلة واحدة ستكون فرص المريخ   صعبة للغاية في التأهل حال الاحتكام لركلات الترجيح.
عبده جابر يسجل بمعدل جيد ويصل للهدف الثالث وعنكبة ينافس 
تقدم  الوطنيون  على الأجانب في هجوم الفرقة الحمراء بعد أن نجح الثنائي عبده  جابر وعنكبة  في الوصول إلى الهدف الثالث لهما مع الفرقة الحمراء في الموسم  الحالي،  فعبده جابر الذي لم يشارك الا في مباراتين مع مشاركته كبديل في  مباراة  الأمل استطاع أن يعلن عن نفسه في المباريات الثلاث وأن يسجل في شباك  الأمل  والخرطوم الوطني وفي شباك هلال كادوقلي أمس ليصبح في مقدمة الهدافين  إلى  جوار عنكبة الذي شارك في مباراة الأمس كبديل وسجل هدفه الثالث في حين  سجل  وانغا هدفين مع هدف وحيد لبكري المدينة في حين لم يسجل المالي تراوري  أي  هدف لا محلياً ولا أفريقياً حتى الآن.



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*كمان جابو لينا حريم!

* وصل الهوان والاستهوان وإذلال المريخ حداًَ لا يوصف..
* فجعنا أمس بخبر إحضار حريم لإدارة مباراة المريخ والمهدية في دوري الشباب!!
*  هؤلاء  الحكمات بلا شك فاشلات وغير مؤهلات لأنه لا توجد منافسات لفرق  النساء في  السودان أي عاطلات عن التحكيم.. فأين تم تأهيل وصقل هؤلاء  النسوة؟!    
*  وقيل إن  الإداري أنس الطاهر سالم رفض إدارة النسوان لمباراة شباب المريخ..  ولكن  إداري الخرطوم والاتحاد العام (زكي عباس) تحدث معه وأقنعه بأن الستات  ديل  حكمات ممتازات، (يعني ما زي جوقة حكام الخرطوم المتحاملين على المريخ   المتساهلين مع الهلال زي ناس معز ومعتز وعبدالعاطي والطريفي قاهر   المدينة).. فوافق المريخ على اللعب!!
*  ومن  الطرائف وسخريات القدر تعرض المريخ للظلم من (حكمات الخرطوم)!! وخسر   المباراة وانفعل بجبج ورش (اللاين وومان) بمياه القارورة على أساس أنها   نقضت هدفاً صحيحاً لشباب المريخ برفع رايتها!! والحمد لله فالإعتداء لم   يتخط حدود الرش بالمياه! 
*  اسم أخينا  زكي عباس أصبح يتردد وسط كل الأحداث التي تزعل وتغضب المريخاب  منذ محاولة  افساد تتويج المريخ ببطولة الرديف 2013 بحجة عدم وجود مال لشراء  كأس  وميداليات.. ثم نسف دوري الرديف الفائت بعدم تنظيم المباراة النهائية  بين  المريخ والهلال بعد أن حسم المريخ البطولة مبكراً.. وهناك إرهاصات  استعجال  إيقاف بكري المدينة قبل مباراة الأمل الدورية.. وتهديدات الاستقالة  في  حال عدم معاقبة بكري المدينة.. وتداعيات فشل توقيع الدعيع للمريخ عندما   كان برفقة بعثة المنتخب التي ترأسها زكي عباس.. والله بقينا نضع أيادينا   على قلوبنا كلما يتم ذكر اسم أخينا زكي مع الأحداث!!
*  ووصل الحال  الآن أن يقترن اسم زكي بإدارة (نسوان وحريم) لمباراة طرفها  شباب المريخ  الرجال!! وأن يظلمن الستات شباب المريخ وتتعرض إحداهن  لإعتداء..!!
*  ولا ندري  ماذا ستكتب (الحكمة) في تقريرها عن إعتداء (بجبج) وهل ستكتفي  بالقول إنه  رش مساعدتها بالماء أم شتمها بألفاظ شوارعية ويمنعها الحياء  كإمرأة أن  تكتبها؟!
*  الفيفا  أدخل منشط الكرة النسائية ويدعم الاتحادات الأهلية سنوياً بمبالغ  طائلة من  الدولارات لدعم الفرق النسائية وتأهيل حكمات ومدربات.. والمفترض  إن  الحكمات يديرن كورة النسوان وبس.. وشباب المريخ ليس بفريق نسائي وليس   محتقراً لهذه الدرجة.. حتى يأتوا لنا بحكمات عاطلات فاشلات ليديرن   مبارياته..
*  لولا  احترامي الشديد للأخ الأصغر أنس الطاهر سالم والمجهودات الكبيرة التي   يبذلها مع الفرق السنية بالمريخ لطالبت بإبعاده، لأنه ارتضى الذل   والاستحقار بأن يديرن (بنات) مباراة رسمية لشباب المريخ (الرجال).
*  كما أطالب  بتقديم شكوى واعتراض ضد إدارة (نسوان) لمباراة (رجال) رسمية  للمريخ، مع  المطالبة بإعادة المباراة لأن اللوائح لم تنص على جواز إدارة  النسوان  لمباريات الدوري.. وإذا رُفضت الشكوى ينسحب المريخ نهائياً من دوري   الشباب.. ويترك لهم منافستهم ليلعبوها ويحكموها بالحريم والنسوان أو الشفع   أو أطفال الروضة فلا شأن لنا.
*  لقد وصل  المريخ الآن لأقصى درجات الذل والهوان والاستحقار.. فأين رجال  المريخ من  التصدي لهذا العبث الذي يحدث ووصل لأقصى درجات الاستحقار والذل  والهوان  بالكيان المريخي..
*  سألت  الزميلة رفيدة مسئولة المناشط بالصحيفة عن وجود فرق كرة قدم نسائية  في  السودان، فقالت إن الفيفا يقدم دعماً سنوياً للاتحاد العام لإقامة نشاط   الكرة النسائية.. ولكن لا يوجد نشاط وتنافس لكرة النساء، والفرق الموجودة   مقتصرة على بعض الأندية الخاصة وبعض المؤسسات التعليمية.. وليس هناك دعم   لهذه الفرق.. ولكن هناك منتخب نسائي يتم دعمه ويشارك خارجياً باسم السودان.
*  وسبق أن  صدر قرار من مجلس الوزراء يمنع قيام فرق نسائية لتعارض ذلك مع  ديننا  الحنيف، وهذا القرار تم إهماله بدليل وجود منتخب نسائي يلعب باسم   السودان..
*  والاتحاد  العام أصلاً غير حريص على وجود فرق نسائية ولكنه حريص على تسلم  دعم الفيفا  الدولاري السنوي لتكوين الفرق النسائية والذي يصل إلى ربع مليون  دولار!!
* قيل إن مسئول سابق في الاتحاد العام عندما أخبروه برفض الدولة لتكوين الفرق النسائية قال إن الخاسر سيكون السودان!!
* واضح إن مسئولي الرياضة في السودان معرفتهم بالدين الإسلامي وحدوده وتعاليمه محدودة، وينظرون فقط من زاوية المكاسب المالية.
* فلتذهب الفيفا ودولاراتها إلى الجحيم إن كانت تريد أن تنتقص من ديننا لندعو ونروج للفواحش!!
*  كرة القدم  النسائية مرفوضة شرعاً، وكذلك أي رياضة عنيفة أخرى لا تناسب  طبيعة تكوين  المرأة.. وحتى الرياضة غير العنيفة مثل السباحة والبلياردو  وتنس الطاولة  والجمباز ينبغي أن تمارس وراء ستار بعيداً عن أعين الرجال  وبعيداً عن  التصوير التلفزيوني أو أي تصوير آخر..
*  البعض يجيز  ممارسة النساء للكرة شريطة أن تكون الممارسة مقفولة تماماً عن  أعين  الرجال وبزي محتشم لا يكشف مفاتن المرأة ولكننا نختلف مع هذا الرأي..   فالشرع لا يحرم الرياضة العنيفة للمرأة تزمتاً.. والعنف يشكل خطراً كبيراً   على صحة المرأة.. ويمكن أن تفقد الحركات العنيفة للمرأة عذريتها.. كما أن   الإصطدام العنيف بالثدي مثل اصطدام الكرة به بقوة، يعرض الثدي للجروح   والأورام والتي تتحول لورم خبيث يؤدي بحياة المرأة..
*  هناك  الآلاف من النساء يتعرضن للإصابة بسرطان الثدي نتيجة جرح صغير على  الثدي  يمكن أن تتسبب فيه عضة رضيع نبتت رباعيتاه.. فالكثير من الجروح  والكدمات  على الثدي غالباً تتحول لأورام خبيثة.. 
*  نلفت أنظار  أئمة المساجد ورجال الدين لوجود منتخب كرة نسائي يمثل  السودان.. ونلفت  أنظارهم لممارسات بعض المسئولين بإحضار نساء ليديرن مباراة  كرة قدم بين  شباب المريخ والمهدية من الرجال، وتعرض إحداهن للإعتداء..
*  ونلفت  أنظار رجال الدين لاتحاد الكرة السوداني الذي يقر تكوين فرق كرة  القدم  النسائية وتأهيل حكمات ومدربات الكرة مقابل حفنة من الدولارات تأتيه   سنوياً من شيطان الفيفا الذي لا تهمه القيم الدينية والأخلاقية في لعبته..

عيوب مكررة*   نجح المريخ أمس في تخطي هلال كادوقلي، ولكن لا أظن إن التجربة أفادت فريق   المريخ كثيراً.. لأن هلال كادوقلي لم يهاجم بقوة مثلما نتوقع في أنجولا..   كما أن غياب بكري المدينة لم يتح للجهاز الفني تطبيق تكتيك الهجمات   المرتدة.. وفوق ذلك لم يكن أسد الجبال جاهزاً لهذه المباراة حيث عانى   لاعبوه من مشقة السفر المتواصل.. ومع ذلك كشفت المباراة تكرار عيوب المريخ   وعدم علاجها!
*  تكرر فضيحة  إهدار ركلات الجزاء وللمرة الرابعة، أكد ما قلناه إن الجهاز  الفني لم يجر  أي تدريبات (تعليم) لطريقة تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء بالشكل  الصحيح.. وهذا  نعتبره تقصيراً خطيراً من المدرب غارزيتو..
*  وهناك فرق  بين (التعليم) و(التمرين).. فالتمرين يأتي بعد التعليم  والتلقين.. والركلة  عادة ينفذها لاعب صاحب مضرب قوي وعالي التركيز، وأن  تسدد الكرة على  ارتفاع حوالي متر ونصف عن سطح الأرض وعلى بعد قدم تقريباً  من القائم..  والأفضل أن يسددها لاعب يجيد التصويب بالقدمين الإثنتين.. وليت  المريخ  استعان بكمال عبدالغني وعاطف القوز لتعليم هؤلاء الدراويش، بعد أن  فشل  غارزيتو في حل هذه المعضلة..
*  إهمال  تعليم تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء حتماً سيطيح بالمريخ إذا خسر في أنجولا  بهدفين  نظيفين وتم الإحتكام للركلات الترجيحية.. وربنا يستر.
*  وحتى  الركلات الحرة أمام منطقة الجزاء تنفيذها ردئ للغاية، وأمس حصل  المريخ على  ركلة حرة كان الأفضل أن ينفذها كوفي أو مصعب مباشرة بالقدم  اليسرى.. ولكن  نفذها المصري بشكل مخجل عندما مرر الكرة أرضية ضعيفة لأقرب  مدافع!!
*  وهناك  أنانية سخيفة تتكرر كثيراً، بالإصرار على التسديد الضعيف من مسافات،  علماً  إن معظم لاعبي المريخ تسديداتهم ميتة (عدا كوفي).. والأفضل أن  يتعاونوا  بالتمريرات القصيرة البينية والعرضية عند الهجمة بدلاً عن التسديد  الميت  وتسليم الكرات للحارس..
* إذا كان تراوري غير راغب في الاستمرار مع المريخ، فليستبدله المريخ بمهاجم هلال كادوقلي فاولينو (قريب تراوري!).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي سنجة على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يطمئن جماهيره

* استضاف مريخ السودان عشية الأمس بملعبه بامدرمان في اطار مباريات الجولة العاشرة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز فرقة هلال الجبال المقاتلة.
* والمعروف ان مباراة الأمس ومباراة اليوم أمام الخرطوم الوطني ستكونان آخر بروفة للمريخ وهو يواجه كابو سكورب عصر السبت القادم. 
*  بدأ المريخ  المباراة بتشكيلة ضمت كل من جمال وبلة جابر ومصعب وامير كمال  وعلاء الدين  يوسف وجاكسون وكوفي وراجى عبد العاطى وايمن سعيد وفي المقدمة  الهجومية  وانغا وعبده جابر. 
* المريخ دخل  لقاء الامس برصيد 14 نقطة ورفع رصيده الى 17 نقطة  متخلفا بنقطة من غريمه  اللدود الذي له لقاء مؤجل ... وكان المريخ قد تعادل  في آخر لقاء له أمام  الخرطوم الوطني بهدف لكل بعد ان كان متقدما بهدف.    
* اما  الفريق  الضيف (هلال الجبال) فقد خسر آخر لقاء له من مريخ الفاشر ودخل لقاء  الامس  وهو يطمح في كسب النتيجة الا انه سرعان ما لجأ الى طريقة الخندقة  وهو  يشاهد هجوما منظما من قبل الكتيبة الحمراء. 
*  المريخ  حاول ومع بداية المباراة احرز هدف مبكر حتى يستطيع السيطرة على  مجريات  المباراة ولكن واجه تكتلاً دفاعياً من جانب اسود الجبال ومع قلة  هجمات  هلال كادوقلى الا انهم قادوا هجمتين فقط شكلوا بها خطورة كبيرة على مرمى  المريخ واحدة من الهجمتين كانت غلطة فادحة من بلة جابر كاد المهاجم بولينو  ان يصيب مرمى المريخ.
*  اللاعب  عبده جابر اثبت أمس انه مهاجم من طراز فريد فلقد قدم واحدة من أجمل   مبارياته منذ انضمامه للمريخ وكاد ان يحرز هدف المريخ الاول مع بداية   المباراة في الدقيقة الثالثة .. وجاءت لحظة الهدف من التمريرة المحسنة من   اللاعب وانغا في الدقيقة 11 من الشوط الاول. 
*  بلة جابر  يبدو انه لم يدخل فورمة المباريات وكان متحمساً اكثر من اللازم  لذلك اتسمت  كل تمريرته بالرعونة والسرعة وعدم التركيز واكثر من الخرمجة  لذلك لم  اندهش عندما استبدله غارزيتو في الشوط الثاني. 
* تحدثنا  كثيراً عن ضربات الجزاء الضائعة في  المريخ وبضربة الجزاء التى اضاعها مصعب  عمر تكون هي الضربة الرابعة في هذا  الموسم يقيني بأن تخصيص ساعة يومياً  لضربات الجزاء يجب ان تكون من ضمن  برنامج الجهاز الفنى للمريخ ولا  قدر  الله اذا انتهت مباراة كابو سكورب عصر السبت بالتعادل فكيف يتصرف  غارزيتو  في ظل هذا الفشل الكبير من كبار لاعبي المريخ .. حتى لو احتسب  الحكم ضربة  جزاء لصالح المريخ واضاعها المريخ فانها بلاشك سوف تترك مردوداً سيئاً في  نفوس اللاعبين. 
* مع نهاية الشوط الاول وفي الوقت الضائع استطاع كوفي ان يحرز هدف الموسم في الدوري الممتاز لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدفين للمريخ.
*  ومع دخول  اوكرا الذي ابدع واجاد وصنع الهدف الثالث بمجهود فردي استطاع  عنكبة ان يضع  بصمته عليه كهدف امان للمريخ وتحسن اداء المريخ بعد هذا  الهدف.
*  المريخ ظل  يلعب عبر ارسال طويل و ذلك من أجل الوصول سريعاً لشباك هلال  الجبال في  بداية الشوط الاول ويقيني بأن الارسال الطويل لا مكان له في  ملحمة كابو  سكورب. 
* أجرى المدرب  غارزيتو تعديلا بخروج بلة و دخول اوكرا ليتحول اللاعب راجي للطرف الايمن  وبدخوله تحسن اداء المريخ كثيراً ولا ادري سر تأخير اوكرا وأهمس في اذن  غارزيتو انه لا بديل لاوكرا غير المبدع (اوكرا).


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ صورة وصوت

* خطف المريخ النقاط والأضواء والأبصار وأسعد قاعدته العريضة وتوج جهده بأهداف رائعة.
*  أحكم  الأحمر سيطرته الكاملة بفضل ديناميكية خط وسطه سالمون وكوفي وأيمن  سعيد  بينما ظل أداء بلة جابر وراجي عبد العاطي ومصعب عمر أكبر علامة  استفهام.
* زلزال الملاعب كان له الدور الأكبر في الانتصار بفضل الدعم والمساندة والأجمل تشجيع اللاعبين حتى عند ارتكاب الأخطاء.
* دائماً  عندما يكون التحكيم جيداً ينتصر المريخ والعكس صحيح والبديلين  عنكبة  واوكراه شكّلا صداعاً مستديماً لدفاع هلال كادوقلي وكان الهدف الثالث أجمل  لوحة بريشة الثنائي.    
*  عبده جابر  نتمنى أن يتخلص من الأنانية ويمرر الكرة للزميل الذي كان في وضع  أفضل منه  ولازالت مشكلة إصرار ضربات الجزاء تشكّل حاجزاً لجمهور المريخ  وجهازه  الفني.
* لعب نجوم هلال كادوقلي على الأجسام ولاعبو المريخ على الشباك ليتفوق العقل على العضلات.
* كوفي أحرز هدفاً لا يحرزه الا الكبار.
* انتهينا من هلال الفاشر وبالأمس هلال كادوقلي ونفس المصير بالنسبة لهلال الجوهرة.
*  المباراة  كانت بمثابة اطمئنان للصفوة على جاهزية الفريق قبل المغادرة إلى  لواندا  لخوض جولة الإياب الحاسمة أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي السبت المقبل.
*  على الجهاز  الفني توضيح الحقائق حول غياب المالي تراوري عن مباراة الأمس  خاصة وأنه  يرغب في استعادة نفسه مع المريخ بعد طول غياب عن الملاعب في  الفترة  الماضية.
* الاهتمام سينصب على المواجهة الأفريقية المهمة أمام كابوسكورب.
* نثق في نجومنا وفي قدرتهم على الظهور بأفضل مستوى في مباراة السبت والعودة من لواندا ببطاقة التأهل للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال.
* المريخ صورة وصوت.
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبير الاهليه
 قف لحظة وتامل معى


 ياخ لما تلاقي في الشارع 
 ولد عمرو 13 ~ 7 سنه شايل 
 ليهو صندوق لبان أو حزمه مساويك
 أو صندوق مناديل أو كيس ليمون
 و يقيف قدام عربيتك عشان تشتري 
 منو ، مافي داعي تستفزو و تنظر 
 ليهو نظره إزدراء و تحقير ...
 و مافي داعي تسخر منو و تقول 
 : مليتو البلد " الله يقطع وشكم "
 و مافي داعي تقول ليهو أنت يآ ولد 
 ما مشيت المدرسه مالك و حايم في الشارع .؟
 هو أصلا لو ظروف أهلو كانت 
 كويسه مآ كان طش من المدرسه ..
 و مافي داعي تنهرو و تسب أهلو
 و سلسبيل أهلو .."
 الحكايه مش منديل ورق ولآ مساويك
 ولآ حلآوه لبان ولآ جرائد ، الحكايه
 حكايه أزمه بلد ~ أزمه وطن " ودي 
 أبسط تجليات و إنعكاسات الأزمه و هو 
 مآ عندو يد في الأزمه دي ، 
 بل هو ضحيه لها و هناك 
 عشرات الآلآف مثله .!
 و بدل ما تستفزو و تطردوا و تنهرو _
 حقو تشجعو لأنو بكسب رزقو 
 بالحلآل بي عرق جبينو ~ 
 حقو تشجعو لأنو رضي بالمهانه 
 و المذله و جاري في الشمس 
 الحاره دي يسك في لقمه
 نضيفه و شريفه .!!!
 حقو تفكر أنو وراءه أم أرمله
 أو مطلقه أو أب طش و هرب
 و تنصل من مسؤولياته ، 
 و كان الولد ممكن ينحرف
 و يكون مجرم و نشال و حرامي ..
 و بدل الفلسفه و أسلوب السخريه 
 اللازعه دي لو الحاجه بـ1 جنيه 
 إشتريها منو بـ2 جنيه لو بتقدر 
 ، و أكيد ح تكون ليك صدقه و أجر كبير .!
 مآ تبقوا عليهم اتنين ، انت 
 و الزمن الكعب .. 
 و خليك فاكر أن للحرب
 ضحايا و للطلآق ضحايا 
 و للسياسات الإقتصاديه
 الفاشله أيضا ضحايا ،
 و هؤلآء الأطفال الحايمين
 في الشارع هم نتيجه
 لها و ليس سببا فيها .;-(
 " خليك كريم مع نفسك " و مع غيرك ..!
 ولا رايكم شنو ياشباب؟؟،
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*انبراش وضعف وقرار هزيل

*     لا أعتقد أن هناك وصف أدق من وصف البيان المشترك الممهور بتوقيع سكرتير   الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والأمين العام لنادي الهلال غير (بيان الضعف   والإنبراش). 
*   راهنا  كثيراً على عدم قدرة النادي الأزرق على تنفيذ وعيده وتهديده  وإنسحابه من  بطولة الممتاز لأنه يعي تماماً أن العواقب هذه المرّة لن تأتي  كما العام  (2008) والتي خضعت يومها للإسترحامات والإستثناءات ولي أذرعة  القوانين على  صعيد (وزارة الشباب والرياضة والأندية). 
*  جاء في البند الأول للبيان ما يلي (يؤمّن نادي الهلال على حاكمية الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم).    
*   ويؤمّن  ليه ؟ إذا كان هذا البند أصلاً  من صميم النظام الأساسي للإتحاد  السوداني  لكرة القدم والقواعد العامة والتي لا تحتاج (لتأمين) أو (قبول) أي  طرف آخر  حتى تستمد شرعيتها وتصبح واجبة النفاذ والتقيّد بها من قبل جميع  الأندية  المنضوية تحت لواء الإتحاد العام. 
*   البند  الثاني (يؤمن الطرفان على ضرورة الإحتكام للمؤسسات العدلية المنصوص  عليها  في النظام الأساسي وعلى رأسها لجنة الإستئنافات العليا والتي حددت   إجتماعين لإصدار القرار النهائي فيما يتعلق بقضية اللاعب بكري عبد القادر   بنهاية هذا الإسبوع). 
*   تاني  جابوا سيرة (التأمين) والمرّة دي (الإتحاد العام والنادي) الجديد شنو  في  البند ده تحديداً؟ معروف أن لجنة الإستئنافات العليا تستمد شرعيتها  وفقاً  للمادة (50) الفقرة (1) من النظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم. 
*  وهنا نطرح  سؤالاً ألم تصدر اللجنة المذكورة قرارها في القضية مؤيدة قرار  اللجنة  المنظمة بصحة توقيع بكري للمريخ وبات الأمر الشائك هو (الأموال)  التي كونت  لها (هيئة تحكيم) برئاسة مولانا / الفاتح خضر؟
*  فلماذا ستعقد لجنة الإستئنافات العليا اجتماعين جديدين للبت في القضية؟ هل هناك طبخة (ترضوية) يتم الإعداد لها بهدوء؟
*   بيان لا  محل له من الإعراب سوى التأكيد على (مسرحية) متعددة الفصول تحوي  (تنازلات  ضمنية) من قبل الإتحاد الذي بدا ضعيفاً أمام أحد أنديته وهو  (يسترضي  تأمينه) على بنود نظامه الأساسي التي استمدت شرعيتها من الجمعية  العمومية.  
*  هل يعقل أن يعقد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم (إتفاقية) (للتأمين) على حاكميته وشرعية لجانه المنصوص عليها في نظامه الأساسي ؟؟ 
*   بيان  يؤكّد أن النادي الأزرق لجأ (للإنبراش) لأن بيانه الصادر قبل أكثر من   (عشرين يوم) منح الإتحاد مهلة لا تتعدى (العشرة أيام) لمعاقبة المريخ   والبت في قضية بكري فلا المريخ عوقب ولا تم البت في قضية بكري فعن أي   (إنتصار وخزعبلات) يتحدّث البعض. 
قضية هيثم (قرار هزيل) 
*   لن نركّز  كثيراً على جزئية (الغرامة المالية) أو مبلغ (المائة ألف جنيه)  الواردان  في قرار لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة مساء الأمس. 
*  ولكننا  سنتوقف عند فقرة محورية وردت بالقرار الهزيل والتي جاء فيها ما  يلي:  (الإكتفاء بالعقوبة التي وقعها نادي المريخ بإيقاف اللاعب لمدة ستة  شهور  والتي إنتهت في 30 أكتوبر 2014م). 
*  إنتهت في 30/10/2014 يعني أن المريخ أوقف لاعبه بتاريخ 30/4/2014 وهو أمر عار من الصحة وغير دقيق. 
*   استدعى  المريخ هيثم للإنخراط في التدريبات عقب عودته من رحلته العلاجية  برفقة  زوجته في مايو 2014 استعداداً للمشاركة في بطولة سيكافا حوض النيل  وهذا  يؤكّد أن المريخ حتى شهر مايو لم يصدر قراراً بإيقاف لاعبه. 
*   لم يمتثل  هيثم للقرار وقتها فتم تكوين لجنة تحقيق (للمثول) أمامها ولم  يحضر السيّد  هيثم في (المرتين) اللتين حددتهما اللجنة وكانت الاولى خلال  (الاسبوع  الأول من يونيو) والثانية في أواخر نفس الشهر. 
*   حتى ختام  شهر يونيو لم يصدر مجلس المريخ قراراً بإيقاف لاعبه فمن أين جاءت  لجنة  شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة بفرية ايقاف المريخ لهيثم لمدة (ستة أشهر)؟  
*  حقق المريخ الأهم أمام الهلال كادوقلي وانتصر بثلاثية نظيفة (بأقل مجهود) وسنعاود الحديث عن تفاصيل اللقاء بإذن الله. 
*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: أوكرا لاعب يفترض أن لايخرج من منظومة الوسط.


*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*تسلم الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*




قبقبه
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*بالاسماء.. تعرف على النجوم التي نجت من مذبحة دونجا لإعادة هيبة البرازيل              البرازيل تستعيد بريقها مع دونجا         
(ريو دي جانيرو-mbc.net) بعد بدايته الناجحة في قيادة المنتخب البرازيلي الأول لكرة القدم، قرر المدير الفني كارلوس دونجا اختيار اللاعبين الذي سينضمون إلى قائمته استعدادا لبطولة كوبا أمريكا التي ستقام في تشيلي في الفترة ما بين شهري يونيو ويوليو المقبلين.

 ورفع دونجا رصيده من الانتصارات مع المنتخب البرازيلي إلى ثمانية عقب فوزه على منتخب تشيلي 1/صفر في المباراة التي جمعتهما الأحد الماضي في العاصمة البريطانية لندن، ليخفف من وطأة صدمة الهزيمة المذلة التي تجرعها منتخب "السامبا" أمام نظيره الألماني 7 / 1 في الدور قبل النهائي من مونديال 2014 .

 وزادت سلسلة الانتصارات المتعاقبة للمنتخب البرازيلي وخاصة على منتخبات من العيار الثقيل على المستوى العالمي مثل الأرجنتين وفرنسا، من احتمالات وحظوظ البرازيل في تحقيق إنجاز كبير في بطولة كوبا أمريكا.

 ورغم التكتم الشديد الذي أحاط به دونجا قائمة اللاعبين، أكدت الصحافة البرازيلية أن المدير الفني الوطني للمنتخب البرازيل استقر، بالإضافة إلى المهاجم نيمار، على اختيار 15 اسما آخرين.

 وطبقا لآراء المحللين، يأتي على رأس القائمة التي اختارها دونجا بعض اللاعبين ممن شاركوا في المونديال الماضي مثل المدافعين تياجو سيلفا ودافيد لويز، بالإضافة إلى لويس جوستافو وفيرناندينيو وأوسكار وويليان ونيمار.

 وينضم إلى هذه القائمة أيضا بعض الوجوه الجديدة التي عمد دونجا إلى الاعتماد عليها منذ أغسطس الماضي، أبرزهم المهاجم روبرتو فيرمينو، صاحب هدف الفوز على منتخب تشيلي في المباراة الماضية.

 وبالإضافة إلى فيرمينو، ظهرت بعض الأسماء الأخرى مثل الحارسين جيفرسون ودييجو ألفيش والمدافعين ماركينيوس وميراندا ولاعب الوسط الياس والمهاجم دييجو تارديلي.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*الهلال يطلب حكاما أجانب أمام الاتحاد  

(الرياض - د ب أ)  أرسلت إدارة نادي الهلال السعودي لكرة القدم خطابا رسميا للاتحاد السعودي تطلب فيه إسناد لقاء الفريق مع ضيفه الاتحاد، في المباراة التي تقام يوم 17 نيسان/أبريل المقبل في الجولة الـ23 من الدوري، إلى طاقم تحكيم أجنبي.

 واستأنف الفريق تدريباته اليوم الاثنين بعد انتهاء الراحة السلبية التي منحها الجهاز الفني بقيادة جوريجوس دونيس للاعبين استعدادا لمواجهة التعاون يوم السبت المقبل، في الجولة الـ21 من الدوري.

 وبدأ البرازيلي تياجو نيفيز برنامجه التأهيلي اليوم وذلك بعد أن غاب عن تدريبات الفريق في الفترة الماضية لإصابته بآلام في عضلات البطن.

 وينتظم اليوناني جورجيوس ساماراس في التدريبات الجماعية للفريق بداية من غد الثلاثاء وذلك بعد مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده أمام المجر في المباراة التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي في تصفيات أمم أوروبا 2016 .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

الهلال يطلب حكاما أجانب أمام الاتحاد


 

(الرياض - د ب أ)  أرسلت إدارة نادي الهلال السعودي لكرة القدم خطابا رسميا للاتحاد السعودي تطلب فيه إسناد لقاء الفريق مع ضيفه الاتحاد، في المباراة التي تقام يوم 17 نيسان/أبريل المقبل في الجولة الـ23 من الدوري، إلى طاقم تحكيم أجنبي.

 واستأنف الفريق تدريباته اليوم الاثنين بعد انتهاء الراحة السلبية التي منحها الجهاز الفني بقيادة جوريجوس دونيس للاعبين استعدادا لمواجهة التعاون يوم السبت المقبل، في الجولة الـ21 من الدوري.

 وبدأ البرازيلي تياجو نيفيز برنامجه التأهيلي اليوم وذلك بعد أن غاب عن تدريبات الفريق في الفترة الماضية لإصابته بآلام في عضلات البطن.

 وينتظم اليوناني جورجيوس ساماراس في التدريبات الجماعية للفريق بداية من غد الثلاثاء وذلك بعد مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده أمام المجر في المباراة التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي في تصفيات أمم أوروبا 2016 .








نقول سبحان الله 

الهلام السعودى يطلب حكام أجانب وهم معروف عنهم إستمالة الحكام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متوكل أحمد علي : طرح نادر مالك ممجوج ومكرر وهذه آخر مرة أرد فيها على مشجع



رد السيد متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بعُنف على نادر ابراهيم مالك وأكد أن الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ قانونية وسليمة بنسبة 100% وأضاف: يكفي عمومية المريخ نزاهة أن أشادت بها المفوضية التي أشرفت عليها وانتقد متوكل الطرح الفطير لمشجع المريخ نادر ابراهيم مالك مبيناً أن طرح نادر ممجوج ومُعاد ومكرر ومضيعة للوقت وأضاف: من جديد أقول دخلنا الجمعية العمومية بالرديف وحسمناها دون الحاجة لمشاركة الأساسي ونجحنا في كسب الجولة ضد الذين ظلوا يطالبون بانعقاد الجمعية العمومية على مدى عام كامل فجاءت الجمعية العمومية لتفضح حضورهم الهزيل وتابع: لم يكتمل النصاب في اليوم الأول وطالبوا بتطبيق القانون والتزمنا بذلك وعندما انعقدت الجمعية العمومية لم نجد أي مداخلات قوية أو أي طرح مفيد ووضح لنا أن المشجع نادر ابراهيم مالك يبحث عن (الشو) ويريد أن يمارس الكلام من أجل الكلام وقد مللت الرد على المشجعين وهذه آخر مرة أرد فيها على المشجع نادر ابراهيم مالك.

جاهزون للطعون

أكد متوكل أن كل من لديه تشكيك في الجمعية العمومية من حقه الطعن وأضاف: جاهزون للطعون وإن قدموا مائة طعن جسدنا سيتحمل ذلك وسخر متوكل من حديث نادر الذي ادعى فيه أن الحكومة تقدم مليار جنيه للمريخ شهرياً وقال: أقول لنادر أنت تمتلك الأفكار المدهشة والخطط السليمة والدراية والفهم العالي لماذا لا تتقدم اليوم قبل الغد لإدارة نادي المريخ طالما أن هناك جهة توفّر له شهرياً مليار جنيه ولا تريد غير عبقري مثلك ليدير النادي دون أن يدفع، وأكد متوكل في ختام حديثه مناشداً نادر بأن الكل في المريخ الآن يتأهب لأُم المعارك أمام كابوسكورب الأنغولي والكل مهموم ومشغول بتلك المباراة ومن ينشغل بالأمور الهامشية لن يجد منا أي رد لأننا في مواجهة تحديات أكبر بكثير من الرد على أمثال نادر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تهم أصحاب الأرض كثيراً

مريخ الفاشر على موعد مع معانقة صدارة الممتاز أمام هلال كردفان 
رئيس السلاطين: نخطط للصدارة في مباراة اليوم وسنتمسك بها حتى التتويج 



عبد الله التمادي

تتواصل  مباريات الجولة العاشرة لدوري سوداني الممتاز بلقاء واحد عصر اليوم على  ملعب الفاشر يجمع بين مريخ الفاشر وهلال الابيض في مواجهة مثيرة يرغب  خلالها اصحاب الارض في مواصلة العروض الجيدة والنتائج والمحافظة على المركز  الثاني في المنافسة فيما يسعى المواصلة على سجله خالياً من الخسائر بعد  مرور عشر جولات من الدوري أما الهلال الابيض يسعى ان يعود بنتيجة ايجابية  من الفاشر لمواصلة نتائجة الجيدة خارج قواعده وكان الفريق لعب اربع مباريات  خارج الابيض وحصل على نتيجة التعادل أمام النسور، أهلي الخرطوم، أهلي مدني  ولكنه خسر من الرابطة كوستي فقط بكوستي.    موفق الفريقينيدخل  مريخ الفاشر لقاء اليوم محتلاً المركز الثاني قبل لقاء المريخ وهلال  كادوقلي أمس وفي رصيده 16 نقطة من اربعة انتصارات ومثلها تعادلات حيث فاز  على الهلال الفاشر، المريخ والهلال كادوقلي ويخطط أن يفوز في لقاء اليوم لمواصلة نتائجه الجيدة في النسخة العشرين وكان الفريق خاض تجربة بالخرطوم ركز فيها الجهاز الفني على لقاء اليوم. امام هلال الابيض برصيد 13 نقطة من ثلاثة انتصارات واربعة تعادلات وخسارة واحدة من الرابطة كوستي وكان الفريق حصل على نتائج جيدة خارج الابيض.السلاطين يرفضون الخسارة الأولىيرفض  مريخ الفاشر في لقاء اليوم ان يتعرض للخسارة الاولى في النسخة الحالية  فيما يرغب في التمسك بالمركز الثاني في المنافسة ليكون سجله خالياً من  الخسائر وكان الفريق فاز في آخر مبارياته على هلال كادوقلي بكادوقلي بهدف  فيما خطف ثلاث نقاط غالية من المريخ العاصمي على ملعبه بأمدرمان ليكون الفريق حصل على افضل النتائج خارج الفاشر فيما احتكم بالتعادل مع الأهلي الخرطوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم ويخطط الجهاز الفني للسلاطين لمواصلة النتائج والعروض خاصة وان الفريق خضع لمعسكر قصير بالخرطوم بعد وصول بعثته من كادوقلي.أزرق كردفان يخطط للمفاجأةيخطط  المدرب صلاح محمد آدم المدير الفني لهلال الابيض للعودة بنتيجة جيدة من  لقاء اليوم والترقي الى مركز جيد في المنافسة وكان الفريق حقق الفوز في آخر  لقاءاته على هلال الفاشر بهدف كول ليرفع رصيده الى 13 نقطة نقلته الى مركز  جيد ويرغب هلال الابيض في تحقيق  المفاجأة في لقاء اليوم والحاق الخسارة الاولى بمريخ الفاشر وكان الفريق  خاض مرانه الاساسي على ملعب المباراة أمس الاول.صدارة على مشارف ختام الدورة الأولى غالبية  أندية الدوري الممتاز نالت فرصة صدارة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في الأسابيع  الأولى من المنافسة لكن سرعان ما تعود الأمور إلى نصابها عندما تنتصف  الدورة الأولى لكن صدارة مريخ الفاشر حتى وإن كانت مؤقتة ستأتي في وقت  متقدم من بطولة الدوري الممتاز التي شارفت الدورة فيها على الختام وهو بلا  شك انجاز يُحسب لمريخ الفاشر الذي كان آخر أندية الممتاز التي بدأت إعدادها  فضلاً عن عدم حسم أمر التدريب حتى قبل انطلاقة المنافسة بأيام ومع ذلك  انطلق السلاطين بقوة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقهروا الكبار وتفوقوا على  المريخ في عِقر داره ورفض الفريق قبول أي خسارة في الممتاز حتى الآن في حين  أن هلال الأبيض الذي ينازل السلاطين اليوم لم يقبل هو الآخر الخسارة الا  في مباراة وحيدة وبالتالي ستكون مباراة اليوم على سطح صفيح ساخن ولربما نجح  هلال الأبيض في تأجيل إعلان تصدر السلاطين للممتاز.رئيس السلاطين: سنصل للصدارة ولن نفرّط فيها أكد  اسماعيل بشير رئيس نادي مريخ الفاشر قدرة الفريق على تقديم مباراة كبيرة  في مباراة اليوم أمام هلال الأبيض والاستفادة من عاملي الأرض والجمهور في  تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث والوصول إلى صدارة الدوري الممتاز  مبيناً أن مريخ الفاشر عمل للصدارة بجدية واستطاع أن يحصل على نقاط مهمة  خارج أرضه آخرها الفوز الذي حققه على هلال كادوقلي في عِقر داره وأهمها  الانتصار الذي تحقق على المريخ الخرطوم بالقلعة الحمراء وأضاف: لن نفرّط  بعد هذه المسيرة الشاقة في الصدارة واذا قُدر لنا تحقيق الفوز في مباراة  اليوم والوصول إلى صدارة المنافسة الأولى في السودان لن ندعها صدارة مؤقتة  وسنتمسك بها حتى التتويج بلقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز لأن فريقنا يضم أميز  العناصر ويقف على رأسه مدرب على درجة عالية من الخبرة والكفاءة ومجلس إدارة  يوفر كل متطلبات المرحلة وجماهير تناصر فريقها بصورة دائمة لذلك لا يوجد  ما يمنعنا من تحقيق لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز.شرف: إعدادنا اكتمل أكد  شرف الدين أحمد موسى مدرب مريخ الفاشر أن فريقه سار بخطوات واثقة في  النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وقدم أفضل ماعنده وخالف توقعات  المراقبين الذين أشفقوا على الفريق من الإعداد المتأخر مبيناً أن حماس  اللاعبين وإصرارهم على تحقيق شئ وتنفيذ كل ما خطّط له كان كلمة السر في  النتائج المميزة للسلاطين، ووصف شرف الفرصة التي سنحت لهم في مباراة اليوم  بالوصول لصدارة الممتاز حال تحقيق الفوز بالتاريخية وقال إن مريخ الفاشر لا  يمكن أن يفرّط في الصدارة بعد أن دانت له عن جدارة وسيلعب بقوة وشراسة في  مباراة اليوم أمام هلال الأبيض من أجل تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط  الثلاث والوصول للصدارة وأبان شرف أن إعداد فريقه لهذه المباراة اكتمل  تماماً ونجح في تجهيز عناصره لهذه المقابلة وأرسل مناشدة لجماهير الفاشر  الوفية بضرورة أن تلعب دورها على أكمل وجه في مباراة اليوم بالمساندة  والتشجيع حتى يعلن مريخ الفاشر عن نفسه كمتصدر للدورة الأولى.


*

----------


## عز الدين

*توقيع رياضي ... معاوية الحاك
 الكابتنية فى المريخ .. وضياع الهيبة الإدارية
 # الكابتنية فى نادى المريخ ستعاود الدوران بالطريقة القديمة وسيتبادلها قدامى اللاعبين
 # مدرب الفريق ومن وجهة نظره المدعومة بمبررات يرى أن أمير كمال هو الأحق  بوضع شارة القيادة على زنده ولذلك منحها لمتوسط الدفاع بعد إستشارة ما يعرف  بقدامى اللاعبين وفى حضور رئيس النادى
 # بعدها تبرم (الكبار) لتطل  أزمة الكابتنية لدرجة أن تحدث عنها رئيس النادى فى الهواء الطلق ليلة  الجمعية العمومية العادية داخل الإستاد
 # طريقة عقيمة تكشف حجم المأساة  الإدارية التى يعانى منها المريخ حيث فشل المجلس فى التعامل مع جزئية  الكابتنية بالطريقة التى تحفظ الإنضباط داخل الفريق والهيبة الإدارية فى  آنٍ واحد
 # مجلس المريخ ومن فرط معاملته الغريبة مع اللاعبين صُور لهم  بأنهم (الكل فى الكل) وأنهم أعلى مقاما وقيمة من الفريق وهذا التصرف من  شأنه أن يفهمه اللاعبون خطأ ويعتقدون أنهم الأعلون فعلا لا قولا وبالتالى  تضيع الهيبة الإدارية بين الرجول
 # للمدرب غارزيتو رؤية واضحة حول أمر  الكابتنية فهو يرى أن اللاعب الأحق بها هو أكثر اللاعبين مواظبة على  المشاركات زائدا صفات بعينها فى شخصيته مثل تعامله مع زملائه بإتزان قوامه  الإحترام ولذلك منحها لأمير كمال الذى يرى فيه الأنسب وفقا لما ذكرنا من  صفات وبعد أمير يرى أن راجى يستحق نيابة القيادة
 # غارزيتو الذى حضر  للمريخ قبل شهور تعرف على من يستحق قيادة فريق الكرة بسرعة فى الوقت الذى  فشل فيه المجلس فى التعرف عليه رغم تقادم السنوات الطويلة ضمن مجالس  الإدارة المتعاقبة
 # مجلسنا يتغاضى عمداً عن الدخول فى مواجهات مع  اللاعبين ويحتمى بالهروب عبر الإتكاء على ما يسمى بنغمة الأقدمية وما أدراك  ما الأقدمية والتى لم تقنع حتى المجلس نفسه ولكنه يعتمدها خوفا من الدخول  فى صدام مع اللاعبين
 # الطريقة التى يتعامل بها المجلس تغرى لمزيد من التمرد والفوضى وسط اللاعبين وتغرى أكثر لضعضة هيبة الإدارة
 # حتى جلوس رئيس النادى مع ما يسمى بكبار اللاعبين قبل فترة نعتقد أنها  خطوة غير موفقة إطلاقا لأنه من غير المنطقى أن يكون هناك تجاوز للتسلسل  الإدارى مثل دائرة الكرة التى تشكل الوسيط بين اللاعبين ومجلس الإدارة
 #  وحتى شكواهى اللاعبين بعدم رغبتهم فى وجود بعض الإداريين حول الفريق ويجب  أن يختفوا وإلتزام رئيس النادى بحل الإشكال أيضا خطوة غير موفقة
 # الجهاز الإدارى حول فريق الكرة من صميم عمل مجلس الإدارة ولا يعقل أن يتم إستبدالهم بحسب أهواء ورغبات اللاعبين
 # لو كنت مكان رئيس النادى لعنفت اللاعبين على مظهرهم القبيح أمام الخرطوم  الوطنى ومن ثم تحويلهم لدائرة الكرة لسماعهم ومن ثم عكس ما دار للقطاع  الرياضى ومن ثم تنوير رئيس النادى بما تم
 # مباراة الخرطوم الوطنى شهدت  أسوأ العروض للمريخ منذ سنوات وظهر بعض اللاعبين بطريقة وكأنهم مجبورون  على اللعب ومنهم من تسبب بصورة مباشرة فى تعادل الوطنى وبطريقة غريبة
 #  نعلم أن بعض اللاعبين يتبرمون من طريقة غارزيتو ولا نستبعد أن يذهب هؤلاء  للشكوى لرئيس النادى ولا نستبعد أكثر أن يعدهم بمعالجة الأمر وهنا سيشعر  اللاعبون بأن فوق المدرب وفوق الإدارة وفوق الجميع وبعدها سيواجه المدرب  عقبات كبيرة فى تنفيذ خططه وستتحول المعركة إلى داخل الملعب وسيكون المتضرر  الأول والأخير هو المريخ والسبب الرئيسى فى ذلك هو الإدارة
 # غارزيتو  من المدربين المتميزين ولا نستبعد أن يغادر إلى بلاده قريبا جدا قبل حلول  فترة التسجيلات التكميلية ما دام الفكر الإدارى الذى يدير المريخ بهذه  الطريقة
 # المريخ أكبر من الجميع وعلى المجلس أن يعمل بهذه النظرية وكل  لاعب له رأي سالب حول المدرب أو أيٍ من الإداريين الجيدين على المجلس أن  يخطره بالإنتظار حتى مايو المقبل أي بعد شهر واحد من الآن ليبحث له عن نادٍ  ينفذ له رغباته
 # المريخ يعانى من فقدان الهيبة الإدارية بالدرجة الأولى وهذا هو السبب الرئيس فى حدوث أشكال الفوضى داخل قطاع فريق الكرة
 # لا يمكن أن يصبح المريخ اسيرا للذهنية الإدارية الغريبة التى تعمل وفقا لما تحكمه علاقاتها وأمزجتها لا المصلحة العليا للكيان
 # أعيدوا الهيبة المفقودة وبعدها أبحثوا عن البطولات محلية كانت أم خارجية ودون ذلك فسيبقى الحرث فى البحر أهون من تحقيق الإنجازات
 توقيعات متفرقة ..
 # غارزيتو له رأي واضح فى شارة القيادة فهو يرى أن منحها بالأقدمية أمر  غريب ولا يعقل أن تتجول على ثلاثة وأربعة لاعبين فى المباراة الواحدة
 # مجلس المريخ فضل دفن الرؤوس فى الرمال من أن يتعرض لأمر الكابتنية حتى لا يغضب اللاعبين
 # اللاعبون أنفسهم وافقوا على منحها لأمير وعادوا بعد ذلك وتبرموا من الخطوة مما يكشف حجم المأساة
 # الجميع يتفق على منح الشارة لأمير وحتى الجمهور على المدرجات إستحسن  خطوة منحها لأمير لأنه يرى فيه اللاعب الجسور والمواظب على المشاركات بنسبة  تقارب ال100%
 # من قبل كتبنا أن من أزماتنا الإدارية أن مجالسنا  المتعاقبة وخاصة المجلس الحالى تصر على خلق أزمات من لا شيء وعكننة حالة  الهدوء التى تسود مثل التعامل مع موضوع الكابتنية وبالأمس القريب إعلان  الإستقالة قبل مباراة عزام بيومين فقط
 # المجلس مطالب بالتأسيس لتعامل إدارى قائم على حفظ هيبة المؤسسة ووضعها فوق الجميع لا أن يكون الجميع فوق المؤسسة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
هلال كادوقلي ..تجـربة غير مفيدة للمريخ 

رغم الفوز الذي حققه علي هلال كادوقلي بثلاثه أهداف نظيفه كفلت له الصعود الي المركز الثاني بفارق نقطه وحيده عن الهلال المتصدر ، إلا ان المريخ ظهر بشكل باهت واداء ضعيف غير مقنع خصوصا في الشوط الاول وكان بعيدا كل البعد عن التنظيم داخل الملعب واللعب الممرحل ، ولم ينجح خط الوسط – رغم انه لم يكن سيئا – في ربط خطوط الفريق وفرض اسلوب واضح علي المباراه الا في مرات قليله متفرقه من الشوط الاول ، حيث لم يستطع أي من الرباعي المكون للوسط أن يقوم بدور صانع اللعب الذي يمون الهجوم بالتمريرات المريحه ، حيث التزم جابسون بالقيام بمهمته امام الدفاع وقد كان جيدا في هذا رغم قله هجمات المنافس ، اما ايمن سعيد فقد اكثر من لعب الكرات الطويله كما اكثر من السقوط علي الارض بمناسبه وبدون مناسبه ، كما اجتهد كوفي كثيرا في القيام بواجباته الهجوميه التي توجها بهدف جميل قبل نهايه الشوط الاول ، راجي بدوره أدي بشكل جيد وتحرك بايجابيه وشارك في صناعه الهدف الثاني بالتنويه وسحبه لمافع الهلال ، ولا نعيب علي خط الوسط الا الملاحظه التي ذكرناها .
غير ان هذا الاداء تحسن كثيرا في الشوط الثاني وارتفع مستوي المباراه عموما حتي قبل التعديلات التي اجراها غارزيتو باشراك اوكرا عوضا عن بله جابر وعلي جعفر الذي دخل بديلا لراجي مع تقديم علاءالدين للوسط واخيرا عنكبه علي حساب وانغا ، ويبدو ان توجيهات عديده صدرت من المدرب غارزيتو حسنت من شكل المريخ ثم عززها بالتعديلات التي الموفقه التي أجراها .
خط الدفاع لم يتعرض للضغط الشديد من المنافس الذي لم يستطع ان يمثل خصما للمريخ وبدا مستسلما في اغلب اوقات المباراه ولم يظهر النديه المطلوبه ، الامر الذي اتاح الفرصه لاشراك علي جعفر دون الخوف من حدوث اخطاء امام المرمي .
وفي خط الهجوم شكل عبده جابر ازعاجا شديدا لدفاع هلال كادوقلي بتحركاته المستمره وتواجده الدائم في المكان السليم واثبت انه مهاجم ممتاز يتمتع بمهاره عاليه فقط تخذله بنيته الضعيفه ولياقته التي تجعله يخسر كل الكرات المشتركه مع المدافعين ويسقط بعد اقل احتكاك معهم .
أما وانغا فقد ظهر بشكل افضل قليلا من المباريات السابقه واستطاع ان يصنع الهدف الاول من تمريره جميله ولكنه ايضا ليس بالمستوي المطلوب ، وعلي عكس ما ذكرناه عن عبدو جابر فهو يتمتع ببنيه قويه ولكنه دائما لايستفيد منها في شئ .
أما علي الاطراف فقد بدا تأثر بله جابر بالتوقف الطويل والابتعاد عن الملاعب واضحا بشده ، فكثرت اخطاءه واكثر من السقوط المتكررعلي الارض ولم ينجح في تنفيذ عكسيه واحده بشكل سليم وهو امر مثير للقلق خصوصا وأن رمضان عجب وضفر يعانيان من الاصابه وقد يكون الطرف اليمين مصدر خطوره امام كابو اسكورب في مباراه الاياب ، خصوصا والفريق الانغولي يعتمد علي الجهه اليسري كثيرا لبناء هجماته كما شاهدنا في المباراه الاولي .
مصعب عمر لم يكن سيئا لكنه افتقد التركيز في اكثر من كره سددها علي مرمي الخصم ، خلاف ضربه الجزاء التي نفذها بشكل فيه الكثير من التردد يشير الي ان عاملا نفسيا اصبح يؤثر علي لاعبي المريخ عند تنفيذ هذه الضربات .
جمال سالم لم يختبر كثيرا بل بالكاد كنا نشاهده لغياب الكره عن منطقه المريخ وحصرها في منتصف الملعب او في منطقه هلال كادوقلي ، وهذه المباراه كانت فرصه مناسبه لاتاحه الفرصه للمعز محجوب للمشاركه وتجهيزه بشكل لايثير المخاوف حال غياب جمال سالم .
اما بالنسبه للبدلاء فقد ابدع اوكرا الفنان كعادته وقدم السهل الممتنع وصنع الهدف الثالث باتقان وجوده عاليه ، بينما لم يظهر علي جعفر لغياب الهجمات العكسيه تماما في الجزء الذي شارك فيه ، اما عنكبه فيكفي انه عزز بالهدف الثالث .
حقيقه انك لست معنيا بتجهيز المريخ للمباراه الافريقيه يا جلال يا كادقلي وذلك لان فريقك لم يقوي علي ان يمثل خصما للمريخ لضعفه الواضح في كل الخطوط وافتقاره لاي لمسه تدريبيه ، ولانك فشلت في ان تضع خطه مناسبه تحاول بها ايقاف الهجوم المتوقع علي مرماك ،ولم يستطع فريقك بالتالي ان يقدم الفائده المطلوبه لاعداد المريخ ، لذلك فأنت لم تكن مطالبا بالتصريح الغريب الذي اطلقته قبل المباراه وكان من الافضل ان تستغل الوقت الذي انفقته في إجراء الحوار الصحفي في اعداد الفريق بشكل افضل مما ظهر به .
يبدو ان اداره هلال كادوقلي ستعاني كثيرا من ملف التدريب للفريق ونتمني الا يعرضها المدرب الحالي لاعب الهلال السابق في الدوره الثانيه الي موقف مشابه للذي عرضها له المدرب السابق مجدي مرجان لاعب الهلال السابق ايضا في هذه الدوره .
المريخ تبقت له اربع مباريات بينما تبقت للهلال خمس من مباريات الدوره الاولي للممتاز هذا خلاف لقائهما مع بعضهما في الاسبوع الاخير والذي سيحدد الي حد كبير مسار الصداره للدوره الاولي بالاضافه الي اللقاء المهم في الاسبوع قبل الاخير بين الهلال ومريخ الفاشر بملعب الاخير .
* كلمه اخيره : لجنه شئون اللاعبين تقضي برد أموال المريخ من هيثم مصطفي بالاضافه الي تغريمه عشره الف جنيه ، هل كان هذا القرار يحتاج لكل هذا الوقت لاصداره .
* اخر كلمه : من يكتب فقط ليضحك القارئ فهو اراجوز وليس كاتب ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجدي شمس الدين: ليس أمامنا إلا إيقاف هيثم في حالة عدم السداد



 أوضح  الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين لـ)الزّاوية( أنه لا توجد آلية لخصم مبلغي الغرامة  والتعويض والتي تبلغ 110 آلاف جنيه على لاعب أهلي شندي هيثم مصطفى لصالح  ناديه السابق المريخ بحسب قرار لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة أمس، ولكنه  عاد قائلاً: إذا لم يسدد اللاعب خلال شهر لن يكون هناك حل أمام الاتحاد سوى  أن يصدر قراراً بإيقاف نشاطه حتى سداد المبلغ لنادي المريخ.. ووصف مجدي  العقوبة بأنها قانونية ومنطقية وتتفق مع لائحة شؤون اللاعبين غير  الهواة المادة )17ه( بخصم نصف المرتب الشهري والتعويض عن مدة الغياب التي  تعادل أربعة أشهر فقط، حيث ان القيمة الكلية للعقد 400 آلاف جنيه، كما رأت  اللجنة أن العقوبة التي أصدرها المريخ على اللاعب بإيقاف نشاطه حتى نهاية  الموسم كافية مشيراً إلى أن العقوبة المالية التي أصدرها المريخ بحق هيثم  مصطفى في وقت سابق مرجعها لائحة القطاع الرياضي الخاصة بالنادي، وهي لائحة  غير ملزمة للجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي : الفوز دافع معنوي للاعبين



 أرسل رئيس نادي المريخ جمال  الوالي التهاني لأنصار الفريق عبر الزاوية بالفوز على هلال كادوقلي بثلاثية  في الدوري الممتاز وقال في تصريحات خاصة: أعتقد أن الفوز في هذه الأوقات  مهم جدا وله إيجابيات كبيرة وهو دافع معنوي كبير للاعبين والجهاز الفني  والجمهور، وواصل الوالي حديثه ” المباراة كانت أعداداً جيداً للمريخ قبل  السفر بعد فقدنا فرصة اللعب أمام سان جورج الإثيوبي وأهميتها أنها في إطار  التنافس وحققنا عدة أهداف حصدنا ثلاث نقاط في الدوري وعاد الفريق  إلى سكة الانتصارات وظهر بمستوى جيد وكسبنا عودة بعض اللاعبين الذين يعول  عليهم الجهاز الفني في مواجهة الإياب أمام كابو سكورب مثل عبده جابر وعنكبة  وأوكرا” واعتبر الوالي الفوز في مباراة هلال كادوقلي يمثل دفعة معنوية  كبيرة ويقود إلى التفاؤل بإمكانية التأهل من لواندا حيث يغادر الفريق بدون  ضغوط إعلامية وجماهيرية وأشاد الوالي بالجهاز الفني واللاعبين وطالبهم  بالتركيز أكثر في مباراة أنغولا باعتبارها الأهم وتعني الكثير لمسيرة  الاستقرار في النادي لأن الأبواب ستكون مفتوحة أمام المريخ في بطولتي الكاف  في دور الستة عشر سواء في رابطة الأبطال أو الكونفدرالية لذلك نتطلع  للعودة بالتأهل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس الشورى يجتمع بالوالي اليوم لمناقشة استمرار المجلس وملف الاستثمار



وجه مجلس الشورى المريخي برئاسة محمد إلياس محجوب الدعوة لرئيس النادي جمال الوالي وأعضاء المجلس لحضور الاجتماع الهام في الثامنة مساء اليوم بدار النادي، وعلمت الزاوية أن أبرز أجندة الاجتماع هي مناقشة أمر استمرارية المجلس في قيادة النادي وإثناء الوالي عن الرحيل في شهر مايو بجانب استعراض المشاريع الاستثمارية التي شرع مجلس الشورى في تنفيذها خلال الفترة الماضية ومن المتوقع أن يخرج الاجتماع بقرارات مهمة في هذا الشأن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصل وفد المقدمة لنادي المريخ  السيد  حاتم عبدالغفار نائب  امين المال و  العقيد صديق علي صالح مساعد الامين العام  للعاصة الانغولية لواندا  فى  الثالثة عصر الاثنين بتوقيت السودان الواحده  بتوقيت انغولا , وكان فى  استقبالهم نائب رئيس نادي كابو سكورب  وموفد من الاتحاد الانغولي لكرة  القدم , واكد نائب رئيس كابو سكورب بان التأشيرات التى تم اعتمادها هي التى  اتت حسب الكشف المرسل من قبل النادي , لان اجراءات التأشير تستغرغ   اسبوعين , وقد تم الحجز للبعثة بفندق اسكانيا الذى يقع منطقة جيدة بالقرب  من الاستاد الذى يسع لـ 17 الف متفرج . واكد الوفد ان  درجة الحرارة فى  العاصمة لواندا  30 درجة مائوية بينما درجة الرطوبة عالية جدا  وهناك امطار  متفرغه .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
إتحاد لا يعرف قدر نفسه

× يسعدنا والله جدا أن يعم الهدوء الوسط الرياضي وتسير الإمور كما ينبغي بين الأندية وعلى وجه الخصوص الأندية الجماهيرية كالمريخ والهلال والمؤسسة التي تدير النشاط وتنظمه وتحكم إنفلاته وأعني الإتحاد العام .
× بالأمس طالعنا البيان أو قل التفاهم الذي تم بين الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم ونادي الهلال ، حيث جاء فيه أنهما قد إتفقا على طي الخلاف بينهما ، وعلى وجه السرعة قام الاتحاد بتسليم نادي الهلال خطابا يوضح فيه أنه رفض شكوى النادي الأزرق في عدم قانونية تسجيل لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة وجاء في البيان أن الاتحاد وافق على قبول الأحكام الدولية ، فيما أكد نادي الهلال العمل على تطوير كرة القدم بالبلاد .
× لا أعتقد أن هذا الأمر كان يحتاج لإصدار بيان مشترك بين المؤسستين أبدا أبدا .
× الرأي عندي أن البيان كان يجب أن يصدره نادي الهلال منفردا يوضح فيه الأسباب الحقيقية التي جعلته يترك تحديه للاتحاد ويتصالح معه ويتعهد كمان بتطوير الكرة بالبلاد .
× ومن جانبنا نقرأ ما حدث من تطورات وتفاهمات بين الاتحاد والهلال له إحتمالين لا ثالث لهما .
× فالاحتمال الأول هو أن جهات عليا طلبت من الجانبين عدم التصعيد وإلتزام القوانين واللوائح وقطع الحركة وبس .
× أما الإحتمال الثاني وهذا ما نخشاه أن يكون قد تم التفاهم بين الجانبين على أن تتم مساعدة الهلال في فرض عقوبة تأديبية على لاعب المريخ بكري من جانب الفيفا وحينها لن يدافع الإتحاد عن اللاعب ولن يبرز لوائحه المنظمة للإنتقالات الداخلية في مواجهة القواعد العامة .
× وما يرجح الاحتمال الثاني عندي هو أن والكاردينال وعماد والرشيد وفاطمة لا يمكن أن يؤيدوا الاتحاد بدون مقابل يبرد عليهم قليل من غيظهم وغضبهم على بكري المدينة وجمال الوالي بكل تأكيد .
× قال عماد الطيب أنهم يعلمون أن تسجيل بكري للمريخ صحيح وقانوني ولكن لابد أن يجد اللاعب وناديه عقابا لفعلته كونه خدع النادي الأزرق واستلم أمواله وذهب للأحمر الوهاج .
× فأقول لود الطيب إن الذي فعله بكري والمريخ نفس الصنيع الذي كان قد قام به علاء الدين يوسف والهلال ، فلماذا لم تتم معاقبة اللاعب والنادي الأزرق؟
× وهنا لابد لنا أن نقول وبالصوت العالي إن رجال الاتحاد هم الذين يدخلون مؤسستهم في مثل هذه المواقف المذله والمنتقصة من قدر ومكانة المؤسسة الكبيرة .
× فلماذا لم يسلم الاتحاد للهلال رد شكواه منذ وقت مبكر ولماذا إنتظر حتى يوم أمس الأول مادام القرار صادر والخطاب مكتوب ؟
× ليس من حق الاتحاد مماطلة أي نادي ، بل عليه الوقوف على خط ومسافة متساوية مع كل الأندية ، وأن لا يخضع ويرتعش من القمة مهما علا صوتها وضج إعلامها ، ولكن بكل أسف نحن أمام اتحاد لا يعرف قدر نفسه وعظيم سلطانه .
× العلاقة بين الاتحاد والهلال لا تحتاج لتفاهمات وبيانات فهناك لوائح وقوانين تحدد هذه العلاقة ولكن جماعة الاتحاد شغالين شخبيط ولخبيط .
× وبالرغم من أن تأجيل مباراة الهلال والرابطة جاء في وقت غير مناسب ويوحي أنه من ضمن تنازلات الاتحاد وإغراءه للنادي الأزرق ، نقول أننا نؤيد هذا القرارلأنه يخدم الهلال ويعطيه فرصة للإعداد لمباراة الرد وهذا يجب أن يكون ديدن الاتحاد مع الأندية المشاركة باسم السودان لأنها في هذه الحالة تكون في خدمة البلاد ورفع شأنها بعيدا عن المكايدات التي أقعدتنا كثيرا .
الذهبية الأخيرة
وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح أريد أن أهمس في أذن قادة الاتحاد بأن تحروا الجدية والصدق وحكموا الضمائر والقوانين وضعوا مصلحة البلاد العليا نصب أعينكم وليكن تطور منشط كرة القدم همكم وبعدها لن يضركم من ضل وغوى ، ولكن بغير هذا ستجدون أنفسكم ( مطوطحين ) بين المريخ والهلال فلا سماء تطال ولا أرض تقبر .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن سيد : اضاعة ضربات الجزاء ظاهرة مزعجة

اكد المدرب العام لنادي المريخ الكابتن محسن سيد فى تصريحات اعلامية بان اضاعة ضربات الجزاء فى فريق المريخ اصبحت ظاهرة مزعجة للغاية وغريبة فى نفس الوقت ( وذلك بعد اضاعة مصعب عمر ضربة جزاء امام هلال كادقلي فىي الجولة العاشرة من الممتاز ) واكد سيد بانهم فى الجهاز الفني سيعالجون الامر فى التدريبات واشار الى ان فريق المريخ لن يحتاج لخوض ركلات الترجيح امام كابو سكورب الانغولي لانهم واثقون من تخطي عقبة الفريق المنافسة قبل الوصول لركلات الترجيح .

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شكرا ابو البنات
                        	*

----------

